# Merged Irma impact on The Fort threads here



## tltay2005

Two early for any definite paths and predictions, but those planning a trip during this time frame, please keep an eye out for updates on Irma.  Myfoxhurricane.com and the NOAA web sites have very accurate information.  This is the 11am update from today, 9/4/17.


----------



## tiggerdad

I'm just not buying that sudden turn north on Fox showing Irma suddenly going right up middle of Florida.  I saw that and something about it just says "let's show worse case scenario".  In other words, I hope they are bad off as a direct path up the panhandle would be horrible.

I usually stick with your second mentioned option which is NOAA and their forecast discussion.  Latest maps are pulling path now just north of Cuba.

Either way, this thing rolls into the Gulf and it's bad news for lots of people.

Originally they said it would curl out into the Atlantic and just over last few days have big time changed to a more Westward course, so like you said, lot of time for a lot to change.

Latest map as of now

Will be interesting to keep posting these updates to track it.


----------



## Teamubr

This could make for an entertaining drive down on 9/15. 

It's fascinating that all the models seem to be lining up on a similar path. It should make for some drama over the next 10 days.

j


----------



## tripleb

This is basically all the models 5 days out from today 09/04/2017.


----------



## tiggerdad

Hmmmm, might bit of variance there.


----------



## tltay2005

tripleb said:


> This is basically all the models 5 days out from today 09/04/2017.
> 
> View attachment 267132



I am pulling for the purple one at the bottom


----------



## PaHunter

tltay2005 said:


> I am pulling for the purple one at the bottom


 I was pulling for the purple one in the upper right.


----------



## snowmedic

^^


----------



## Teamubr

tiggerdad said:


> Hmmmm, might bit of variance there.


That's why the Weather Channel keeps saying anything beyond 5 days is a guess.


----------



## tiggerdad

I thought it was an instructional picture for herding cats.


----------



## tripleb

tltay2005 said:


> I am pulling for the purple one at the bottom



Well titay2005, the bottom purple one is the straight line track if the storm never deviates from it last course ... ain't gonna happen


----------



## morrik5

Thoughts are with everyone regardless of which path it takes - keep safe everyone!


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) Remember, if Irma even gets close, ALL camping guests MUST leave The Fort.
. . . it is a forced evacuation
. . . if possible, leave with your camper/RV
. . . if not, WDW will try to put you up in a WDW resort room.
2) I have been through two hurricanes at WDW, and so far, no major impact.
3) But, I would never try to outguess a hurricane.
_
NOTE: We lived through a direct hit from Hugo in Charlotte, and do not want that experience again._


----------



## babynursedawn

We still plan on leaving Michigan on Sunday, watching the weather on the way. Guess we will play it by ear. Pack some extra food and water. Not sure what to do.


----------



## tiggerdad

As of this morning


We live about 200 miles inland in Mississippi.  When hurricane Katrina reached my home of Meridian it was still a category 1.  I don't want to see that ever again myself.


----------



## tripleb

The GFS model is one of the more reliable models that the weather prognosticators rely on. Here is a link to the GFS model "storm track" starting this morning and ending September 12. Click on the FWD button to put it in motion.

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2017090506&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation


----------



## Bay Max

Ugh  I'm scheduled to fly in to Orlando on Saturday.  Not looking good for me.


----------



## tripleb

FAQ on Disney's hurricane policy: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/hurricane-policy/


----------



## tiggerdad

tripleb said:


> The GFS model is one of the more reliable models that the weather prognosticators rely on. Here is a link to the GFS model "storm track" starting this morning and ending September 12. Click on the FWD button to put it in motion.
> 
> http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2017090506&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation



Ugh, right up the East coast of Florida and Georgia before running into the Carolinas.  That old girl has reached Category 5 as of now.  I'm really hoping it turns more out to the Atlantic and sooner than this projection.


----------



## PaHunter

tiggerdad said:


> Ugh, right up the East coast of Florida and Georgia before running into the Carolinas.  That old girl has reached Category 5 as of now.  I'm really hoping it turns more out to the Atlantic and sooner than this projection.



As a category 5 the size of Pennsylvania, no track she can take is going to be good, unless it went hard right and stayed out to see. Unfortunately the Bermuda high is going to prevent that.


----------



## YankeePrincess

We are here right now just hoping it goes out to sea!


----------



## PaHunter

Miami Dade may issue evacuation order in the morning for zones A and B and special needs tomorrow morning. They suggested vacationing families to leave prior to friday when the tropical winds arrive.


----------



## stobaugh6

I spent 2.5 hours on the phone with disney last night pushing our September 12th arrival to September 16th. After just going through Harvey here in Texas, I want NOTHING to do with Irma. Unfortunately my DD is in the DCP at WDW until January, so now I get to sit back and anxiously track this storm over the next week. Ugh.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) Irma is coming, and she is heading right toward us - or so they say. 
2) WDW is already sending out notices to campground guests.
3) WDW is also asking for "Ride Out" team members. *

_* WDW has already asked for CM Volunteers to "Ride Out" the hurricane. They are literally locked into an area (such as a resort). They try to comfort guests, make games for the kids, and keep guests as safe as possible. Lost of single CMs do this for the extra overtime money WDW pays them. I am sorry, but if a hurricane strikes, I want to be at home with the wife._


----------



## tltay2005

Well Irma is now a Cat 5.  I think anywhere she decides to go, if anywhere in Fl, we will have some sort of impact here in Central FL.


----------



## FtW Mike

Just read on FOX News that there is now a MANDATORY evac. order for the Keys  This after seeing their Janice Dean on Fox and Friends this morning show European Model which has most of Florida in cone for weekend  All be prepared and stay say  Irma is no lady  I remember the Movie about her and she was a Ho


----------



## tltay2005

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Irma is coming, and she is heading right toward us - or so they say.
> 2) WDW is already sending out notices to campground guests.
> 3) WDW is also asking for "Ride Out" team members. *
> 
> _* WDW has already asked for CM Volunteers to "Ride Out" the hurricane. They are literally locked into an area (such as a resort). They try to comfort guests, make games for the kids, and keep guests as safe as possible. Lost of single CMs do this for the extra overtime money WDW pays them. I am sorry, but if a hurricane strikes, I want to be at home with the wife._



I understand this, my husband works at our local hospital and he will have to work through it.  He can bring his family, but we have fur babies at home, so my son and I will most likely ride it out at home.  We stayed home through the 04 storms, so at least this time I know a little more of what to expect, before, during and after.


----------



## Teamubr

tltay2005 said:


> Well Irma is now a Cat 5.  I think anywhere she decides to go, we will have some sort of impact here in Central FL.


That's my thought since these models started to agree on a "Florida" hit. Only one of the current models shows it going somewhere other than right up Florida. It doesn't matter if it skirts the east or west coast or comes right up the middle, central Florida is going to be impacted.

No offense to those with trips this week or next, I just hope it is gone by the 15th and hasn't caused too much damage along the way.

j


----------



## tltay2005

We have our travel trailer in our driveway, just hoping it stays there .  Going to fill all the tanks and weigh it down as much as possible and hope for the best.


----------



## JimHB

Going to be an interesting next few days. We are leaving from Houston (yes, Hurricane Harvey town) tomorrow, have had reservations at Fort Wilderness (Sep 9-16) for months, then on to a week on Sanibel. We lucked out in Houston with no water in our house, but on the other side of our neighborhood folks had hip high water flooding, being closer to the bayou. Spent several days helping folks over there out, now prepping for our vacation, and Hurricane Irma rears her ugly head. Well, we'll give it a shot, we've got wheels if we need to pack up and head up to Canada for a while! Bringing enough bottled water for our trip duration anyway. 

Jim


----------



## Mrscompgeek

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Irma is coming, and she is heading right toward us - or so they say.
> 2) WDW is already sending out notices to campground guests.
> 3) WDW is also asking for "Ride Out" team members. *
> 
> _* WDW has already asked for CM Volunteers to "Ride Out" the hurricane. They are literally locked into an area (such as a resort). They try to comfort guests, make games for the kids, and keep guests as safe as possible. Lost of single CMs do this for the extra overtime money WDW pays them. I am sorry, but if a hurricane strikes, I want to be at home with the wife._



We're checking into the fort Sunday and havent heard anything yet. Where are they sending notices to? Just the ones that are already there?


----------



## YankeePrincess

We didn't get any notices yet


----------



## tiggerdad

JimHB said:


> Going to be an interesting next few days. We are leaving from Houston (yes, Hurricane Harvey town) tomorrow, have had reservations at Fort Wilderness (Sep 9-16) for months, then on to a week on Sanibel. We lucked out in Houston with no water in our house, but on the other side of our neighborhood folks had hip high water flooding, being closer to the bayou. Spent several days helping folks over there out, now prepping for our vacation, and Hurricane Irma rears her ugly head. Well, we'll give it a shot, we've got wheels if we need to pack up and head up to Canada for a while! Bringing enough bottled water for our trip duration anyway.
> 
> Jim



You're having a bad month...

You're not JIM Cantore are you?  Just being suspicious.


----------



## JimHB

tiggerdad said:


> You're having a bad month...
> 
> You're not JIM Cantore are you?  Just being suspicious.


Nope   .  Looking like the weather.com forecast is for Irma to head north a bit west of Florida now . . . no good idea how that will impact things at Fort Wilderness, but we should be there by then. Guess we can always head northeast towards Georgia if they evacuate us. Oh, no notifications from DIS to us yet, either.


----------



## tripleb

The same GFS model 12 hours later is putting Irma a little further east than this mornings model:

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2017090518&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation


----------



## Mrscompgeek

Has anyone had good luck getting your trip changed to another date or cancelled for this weekend? We're set to arrive with our camper on Sunday. I dont think we want to do that. I've asked my travel agent to see if she can cancel for us but she wont even try until they issue a warning for Orlando. I keep seeing so many post for vacationers to stay out of florida, dont take up hotels and gas for people trying to escape.  . . and I would be more than happy to stay home but I cant seem to get my trip cancelled!


----------



## tiggerdad

Latest from the Hurricane Center projection.  The link by @tripleb moves a little eastward while this seems to be moving a little more west.  I keep hoping Tripleb is posting more accurate information.  For everyone's sake in Florida anyway.


----------



## tiggerdad

tltay2005 said:


> Well Irma is now a Cat 5.  I think anywhere she decides to go, if anywhere in Fl, we will have some sort of impact here in Central FL.
> 
> View attachment 267397


Whoever has the purple line needs to be beaten.  Not only does it come close to home, they have it running over us, then backing up and doing it again.

What a jerk...


----------



## tripleb

tiggerdad said:


> I keep hoping Tripleb is posting more accurate information.  For everyone's sake in Florida anyway.



I hope so also tiggerdad. It's still to early to tell where Irma is going and the models are just a computer guess. The model that I posted is just one of the models that the NHC uses.


----------



## tripleb

Another screenshot of all the model predictions 5 days out :


----------



## PaHunter

Well that is a lot of spaghetti....The bigger issue is the shear size of this thing. The storm is the size of Ohio. So I believe sadly it will be felt all over Florida, or where ever she decides to go. The we have Jose right on Irma's heels. Ugh.


----------



## snowmedic

Watching Weather Channel last night, looks like Jose will be making a track to the north, NC  NYC somewhere in that area, from what I seen.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I hope people are backing up their unreplaceables and get the heck out when they are told.


----------



## peg110

My prayers go out to anyone and everyone that is impacted by this storm. Whatever you do, please do it safely and don't risk things you don't need to. I hope everyone at the Fort (evacuated or not) is safe.

Even though I am up here in NE PA, I am still keeping a close on eye on this storm as well. It looks like it could end up being right over top of us too (albeit it should be less of a hurricane by then).

Take care everyone and be safe.


----------



## tripleb

12 more hours from the last GFS storm track. Basically, the same track, just of the East coast of Florida:

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2017090606&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation


----------



## tripleb

peg110 said:


> My prayers go out to anyone and everyone that is impacted by this storm. Whatever you do, please do it safely and don't risk things you don't need to. I hope everyone at the Fort (evacuated or not) is safe.
> 
> Even though I am up here in NE PA, I am still keeping a close on eye on this storm as well. It looks like it could end up being right over top of us too (albeit it should be less of a hurricane by then).
> 
> Take care everyone and be safe.



Amen to the prayers to all PaHunter. Irma is quite the storm with the potential to do a lot of damage to the lower portion of the Florida peninsula.
And, unfortunately, your trip from PA is going to be a wet one


----------



## neatokimmo

YankeePrincess said:


> We didn't get any notices yet


We also haven't gotten a notice and we are here.


----------



## tiggerdad

This mornings 5 day outlook from the National Hurricane Center and now they have given it that Northerly turn that we've been dreading.  Maximum sustained winds are still at 185mph.


----------



## Momofyoda

We have reservations starting Friday. If we are forced to evacuate the Fort where do we go if we have dogs?


----------



## pxydst

Would they even let you into FW on Friday???  I do not know and I do not want to make any unnecessary stress  but I hope you have plan B..C...D


----------



## Momofyoda

pxydst said:


> Would they even let you into FW on Friday???  I do not know and I do not want to make any unnecessary stress  but I hope you have plan B..C...D


Trying to find out but can't get through. I would think if they are not going to let you in that they would email or send some type of a notice.


----------



## pxydst

Today is Wednesday.... they better get going on it then... My fear would be to get to Florida and then have them turn you away...Be safe... keep us posted on what happens to you...


----------



## YankeePrincess

Still no notice and everything seems pretty calm here. We don't know what to do right now.


----------



## Momofyoda

YankeePrincess said:


> Still no notice and everything seems pretty calm here. We don't know what to do right now.


Do you have dogs?


----------



## tltay2005

Wed 11:00 am update has most models off to the east, we are just keeping our finger crossed that she keeps moving east.  I live dead center of the state, so even if she skirts the state on the East we will still feel her presence because of her size.  Keep on trucking east Irma!!!


----------



## Ds4angels

tltay2005 said:


> Wed 11:00 am update has most models off to the east, we are just keeping our finger crossed that she keeps moving east.  I live dead center of the state, so even if she skirts the state on the East we will still feel her presence because of her size.  Keep on trucking east Irma!!!
> View attachment 267612
> View attachment 267613


  My parents are above Clearwater, they are headed north today. Can't even fathom the traffic on 75 right now. Even with most models showing not going east, it's still likely to effect the whole state as wide as it is. 
   Stay safe Florida peeps


----------



## YankeePrincess

Momofyoda said:


> Do you have dogs?


 Yes. What would happen with them? I'm guessing they can't go in a room so I'm not leaving them and will have to make some plans


----------



## Momofyoda

YankeePrincess said:


> Yes. What would happen with them? I'm guessing they can't go in a room so I'm not leaving them and will have to make some plans


Just talked to guest services at the Fort. She said that if there was an evacuation Disney would make accomadations for you and your pets because they knew you were staying in a pet loop. That made me feel a lot better.


----------



## YankeePrincess

Momofyoda said:


> Just talked to guest services at the Fort. She said that if there was an evacuation Disney would make accomadations for you and your pets because they knew you were staying in a pet loop. That made me feel a lot better.


 Great!! Thank you for that news!!


----------



## HopperFan

*Atlanta Motor Speedway offers free camping, RV parking for hurricane evacuees*
By Jerry BonkowskiSep 6, 2017, 12:16 PM EDT

Atlanta Motor Speedway announced Wednesday it will open its camping and RV facilities on Thursday for Hurricane Irma evacuees.

There will be no charge for evacuees, including those from Florida and along the Gulf Coast, seeking temporary refuge from the approaching hurricane.

The camping areas allow evacuees to park their vehicles or to pitch tents. Also, the Rinnai Shower Station camper bath house will allow evacuees free access to hot showers and restroom facilities.

Evacuees should enter the AMS property at Entrance “E” off Georgia Highway 19/41. The Unreserved Campgrounds will be on the left.

Those with campers and RVs should follow Lower Woolsey road to Entrance “H” by the Speedway Credential Building. Turn onto and stay on Richard Petty Boulevard and then turn left into Entrance “G.” The campgrounds are on the right hand side.

AMS is about 25 miles south of Atlanta on Georgia Highway 19/41 and about eight miles west of Interstate 75 off Georgia Highway 20.


----------



## proudmomof4

I am in Tampa, we have been weighing whether or not I should hook up the popup and get out of the state with the dog and cat. I think we are okay to stay put and ride it out based on the latest forecast. My DH works for St Pete Police so he can't leave. My youngest son goes to a university in Daytona, which is directly in the path of the storm with its current track. They finally announced this afternoon that they are closing the school effective today through Tuesday, so he is on his way to Tampa now. We went through this same thing last year with Hurricane Matthew and I played host to a few other students from his school who are from out of state. We may end up doing that this year too, his school has a very high population of out of state/country students.

To all my fellow Floridians and those temporarily in the state, please be careful and stay safe!


----------



## tripleb

Just saw something somewhat disturbing. Governor Scott of Florida, was talking about the gas shortage that is happening currently and in the next few days. He assures us that gas will be available and has even lifted the load limit restrictions for Semi's. I'm thinking very seriously that I will put a couple of 5 gallon jugs in the back of my truck for that "just in case" scenario while traveling to the Fort the end of next week. I will be coming from the panhandle of Florida via I-10/I-75/Florida Turnpike/429


----------



## cherylnj

I 


Ds4angels said:


> My parents are above Clearwater, they are headed north today. Can't even fathom the traffic on 75 right now. Even with most models showing not going east, it's still likely to effect the whole state as wide as it is.
> Stay safe Florida peeps


I live about 3 miles off of 75 about an hour south of Ocala. The traffic going north has been creeping all day. Supposedly it's the same all the way to the Georgia line.


----------



## Jimsig

HopperFan said:


> *Atlanta Motor Speedway offers free camping, RV parking for hurricane evacuees*
> By Jerry BonkowskiSep 6, 2017, 12:16 PM EDT
> 
> Atlanta Motor Speedway announced Wednesday it will open its camping and RV facilities on Thursday for Hurricane Irma evacuees.
> 
> There will be no charge for evacuees, including those from Florida and along the Gulf Coast, seeking temporary refuge from the approaching hurricane.
> 
> The camping areas allow evacuees to park their vehicles or to pitch tents. Also, the Rinnai Shower Station camper bath house will allow evacuees free access to hot showers and restroom facilities.
> 
> Evacuees should enter the AMS property at Entrance “E” off Georgia Highway 19/41. The Unreserved Campgrounds will be on the left.
> 
> Those with campers and RVs should follow Lower Woolsey road to Entrance “H” by the Speedway Credential Building. Turn onto and stay on Richard Petty Boulevard and then turn left into Entrance “G.” The campgrounds are on the right hand side.
> 
> AMS is about 25 miles south of Atlanta on Georgia Highway 19/41 and about eight miles west of Interstate 75 off Georgia Highway 20.




Talladega is doing the same


----------



## StormyCA

I'm saying prayers for you all whether you live in the hurricane area or are staying at WDW.  

Stay safe.


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> Just saw something somewhat disturbing. Governor Scott of Florida, was talking about the gas shortage that is happening currently and in the next few days.


I was thinking the same thing. I can carry 100 gallons between the primary and auxiliary tanks. That will get me nearly all the way to the Fort (1004 miles). I'll be driving down on Friday the 15th. Hopefully things will be open, but just in case, I'll be topping off the tanks somewhere in Kentucky or Tennessee.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Teamubr said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I can carry 100 gallons between the primary and auxiliary tanks. That will get me nearly all the way to the Fort (1004 miles). I'll be driving down on Friday the 15th. Hopefully things will be open, but just in case, I'll be topping off the tanks somewhere in Kentucky or Tennessee.
> 
> j


I'd top off in Alabama/Georgia depending on which way you're coming in.  Just to be safe.

Latest from hurricane center keeping to East Coast of Florida and heading north.  Supposedly being on west side of hurricane is better but not sure that is much better when talking about a category 4 or 5 storm.


----------



## Teamubr

Well,

A week from now I will be on vacation. Leaving Thursday afternoon to drive just past Nashville for an overnight, then Friday driving down to within 30 minutes of the Fort... hopefully. I have a reservation Friday night for Lake Louisa. I think WDW and the Fort should be fine by then, but the small campgrounds and state parks don't have near the resources to get back up and running as fast. I may be putting my old RV generator from my last 5er in the new one this weekend and finding any parking lot.



tiggerdad said:


> I'd top off in Alabama/Georgia depending on which way you're coming in.  Just to be safe.
> 
> Latest from hurricane center keeping to East Coast of Florida and heading north.


If the very latest predictions hold (they are starting to converge on the same path), this thing may be taking the same path as Matthew, just off the east coast of FL. While not great for the coast, probably a better bet for WDW. I will be coming down I-24 from Nashville and picking up I-75 in Chattanooga. Then right down GA. North GA should be OK for fuel. I wouldn't want to try south of Atlanta.

j


----------



## halekoa32

Hi All,   We were at the Fort for storm Matthew last year and they closed the Fort with a text message and a note taped to our campsite.  They gave us a warning on Tuesday evening and then on Wednesday said we had to be out by 11 on Thursday.  Management offered no help in reaccomodating us. They said get on I 4 and head West.  I-4 at that time was a parking lot!  We were able to book an All star resort room and parked the RV in the large lot.  Remember Matthew ( Cat 2) was not as strong as Irma and we felt safe in a concrete building. If we lost the RV  to the wind or a tree so be it, we were safe. Good luck to you all!


----------



## tripleb

If the time frame holds true, I-75 and I-95 will be a southbound parking lot probably Monday and Tuesday. Towards the end of the week, it will be traffic as usual ... perhaps a little heavier. Again, I am still gonna bring along 10 gallons of additional fuel ... just in case. We are leaving home the 16th and staying the night at Suwanee River State Park ( hopefully ) then leaving there the 17th for the Fort.


----------



## tripleb

Forgot to include this for the evening:

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2017090618&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I can carry 100 gallons between the primary and auxiliary tanks. That will get me nearly all the way to the Fort (1004 miles). I'll be driving down on Friday the 15th. Hopefully things will be open, but just in case, I'll be topping off the tanks somewhere in Kentucky or Tennessee.
> 
> j



Was just wondering today if I could get an aux tank in before our trip, for the same reason.


----------



## tripleb

Your Thursday morning model. Not much change in the extended forecast other than the Hurricane "Jose" which appears to be of some concern :

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2017090706&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> Your Thursday morning model.


Good to see this will move north fairly quickly. Appears to be completely absorbed into the jet stream by the evening of the 13th.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Yeah, this morning winds are down slightly at 175mph but still category 5.  The Hurricane Center model has changed little from last night.  Some of the video from the Virgin Islands is impressive to say the least.


----------



## YankeePrincess

Still no news from The Fort but we are thinking of just getting a room ourselves.


----------



## Ds4angels

halekoa32 said:


> Hi All,   We were at the Fort for storm Matthew last year and they closed the Fort with a text message and a note taped to our campsite.  They gave us a warning on Tuesday evening and then on Wednesday said we had to be out by 11 on Thursday.  Management offered no help in reaccomodating us. They said get on I 4 and head West.  I-4 at that time was a parking lot!  We were able to book an All star resort room and parked the RV in the large lot.  Remember Matthew ( Cat 2) was not as strong as Irma and we felt safe in a concrete building. If we lost the RV  to the wind or a tree so be it, we were safe. Good luck to you all!



  I'm surprised by this as years past they would book campers into a room if they had to evacuate the Fort.  A family member was booked into the Coronado when Charlie went through. One of the reasons I wasn't worried about going in end of Aug '18 was the thought Disney would provide a room if the Fort needed to be closed. Wonder if it has to do with whether you have travel insurance or not?


----------



## Momofyoda

YankeePrincess said:


> Still no news from The Fort but we are thinking of just getting a room ourselves.


Very disappointed in Disney's lack of communication with the only guests that would have to be evacuated. If the above post about the way they treated guests at the Fort during hurricaine Matthew is true then I am afraid to risk it. Will be cancelling reservation. Would have been willing to make a reservaion at a hotel but can't because of dogs.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Bay Max said:


> Ugh  I'm scheduled to fly in to Orlando on Saturday.  Not looking good for me.



1) We do wish you good luck.
2) I do not know the airline's guidelines for safe wind speed landing.
3) Wind Forecast
. . . Sat-am thru Sun-pm . . . winds up to 40mph
. . . Sat-pm thru Sun-pm . . . winds up to 75mph


----------



## tiggerdad

I suspect you'll get your word in the next 24 hours.  Currently the projection is for Irma to be in that area around late Sunday into early Monday so probably just a bit early yet for them to issue the evacuation of the CG.


----------



## John VN

Momofyoda said:


> Very disappointed in Disney's lack of communication with the only guests that would have to be evacuated. If the above post about the way they treated guests at the Fort during hurricaine Matthew is true then I am afraid to risk it. Will be cancelling reservation. Would have been willing to make a reservaion at a hotel but can't because of dogs.



Received notice a couple hours ago delivered by CM,  "......We will continue to monitor as we determine whether Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground might close in preparation for the storm.   If you have questions, please contact us by calling 407-824-2727 from an outside line.  Sincerely,   John Stafford"


----------



## YankeePrincess

Got our notice!


----------



## tiggerdad

There ya go.

Figured it was still just too uncertain as of yet to issue the evacuation but I got a good hunch it's gonna happen.


----------



## YankeePrincess

We are being put up in the Art of Animation but must go there tomorrow and park the RV there


----------



## Teamubr

YankeePrincess said:


> We are being put up in the Art of Animation but must go there tomorrow and park the RV there


Someone on here last year with hurricane Matthew had the same option. They went to one of the Values and stayed there. Camper was in the parking lot at the Value instead of at the Fort with all the trees. It worked out well.

j


----------



## YankeePrincess

Teamubr said:


> Someone on here last year with hurricane Matthew had the same option. They went to one of the Values and stayed there. Camper was in the parking lot at the Value instead of at the Fort with all the trees. It worked out well.
> 
> j


Now we are waiting to see what we can do with the dogs!


----------



## Lehuaann

YankeePrincess said:


> Now we are waiting to see what we can do with the dogs!



We were in the evacuation line at FW during Matthew and believe animals went with the owners to AoA.  Please don't quote me, but I believe it's law during emergency evacuations.


----------



## tripleb

Bad news with the latest projected path of Irma.. The NHC has shifted Irma a little to the left or westerly. That puts it onshore the full length of the Florida peninsula. Here is the latest GFS model run:

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2017090712&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation


----------



## tiggerdad

Yep.  It's the European model that was hinting at that slightly more westerly path.  This is very bad news.


----------



## tiggerdad

Orlando News Sentinel.
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weat...ma-disney-fort-wilderness-20170907-story.html


----------



## amcc

We are in Miami and are almost ready, as much as we can be, for the storm. I admit I'm scared. We've tied the popup down and are hoping for the best - I figure I can move in there after the storm if I can plug in the ac to someone's generator. The idea of no ac with the awful, humid temps we've been having is enough to trigger Hurricane Andrew ptsd. My kids are all gung ho - as I was as a carefree student when Andrew came through- and I hope it's not too traumatic. Ugh. I'm stressed.


----------



## tripleb

tiggerdad said:


> Yep.  It's the European model that was hinting at that slightly more westerly path.  This is very bad news.



Yep tiggerdad, it is the European model that is showing the more westerly track ... if it goes even more westerly, I will have to go into "Hurricane Preparation" mode myself since I live in the Florida Panhandle near Ft. Walton Beach. Here's the European Model prediction:

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ecmw...90712&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation


----------



## snowmedic

tripleb said:


> I live in the Florida Panhandle near Ft. Walton Beach.



My parents live in Shalimar, about 1.5 mi. from the main entrance to Eglin AFB.  Talked with them yesterday and they are staying put.  

Everyone in Florida and in the path of Irma stay safe.


----------



## John VN

Heading home to Cape Haze Peninsula-Boca Grande area after Big Brother.  Charley now Irma, oh well.


----------



## FtW Mike

To all those at The Fort or in the State of Florida please stay safe Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## bama_ed

amcc said:


> We are in Miami and are almost ready, as much as we can be, for the storm. I admit I'm scared. We've tied the popup down and are hoping for the best - I figure I can move in there after the storm if I can plug in the ac to someone's generator. The idea of no ac with the awful, humid temps we've been having is enough to trigger Hurricane Andrew ptsd. My kids are all gung ho - as I was as a carefree student when Andrew came through- and I hope it's not too traumatic. Ugh. I'm stressed.



Good luck Allie to you and your family.  My family will say a special prayer for you.

Bama Ed


----------



## tiggerdad

amcc said:


> We are in Miami and are almost ready, as much as we can be, for the storm. I admit I'm scared. We've tied the popup down and are hoping for the best - I figure I can move in there after the storm if I can plug in the ac to someone's generator. The idea of no ac with the awful, humid temps we've been having is enough to trigger Hurricane Andrew ptsd. My kids are all gung ho - as I was as a carefree student when Andrew came through- and I hope it's not too traumatic. Ugh. I'm stressed.



They are predicting Irma to be worse, possibly much worse than Andrew.  Everyone I've seen on television and read have said this will "dwarf" Andrew.  Be safe and keep us UTD on your situation and let us know you and your family are okay.  Like Ed, you have my prayers as does everyone in this thing's path.


----------



## neatokimmo

They moved us to art of animation tonight until Tuesday. We were in a tent.


----------



## serenitygr

Up here in Minnesota we are watching and praying- please stay safe and update us as you can


----------



## 2goofycampers

I just heard they lowered Irma to a Cat4, I hope this helps some.

I was just sent this....


https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...s-hurricane-irma-compared-to-hurricane-andrew


----------



## pxydst

Yes it has been lowered to Cat 4 but the news said that it only drops the wind speed down 5 MPH... stay safe everyone... we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers... keep us posted!


----------



## tiggerdad

This morning's updated information


----------



## Sleepy425

We are here at the Fort now in a cabin. It's a ghost town!  We were switching to AKL Saturday anyway, so the evacuation won't affect us. 
I hope everyone who is down here stays safe and that their campers aren't damaged in the storm. 
My friends who live in Florida have all boarded up their houses and are prepared for the worst. One of them may be coming to ride out the storm at AKL with us. Hoping their homes are spared any major damage.


----------



## FtW Mike

Yes Irma has been classified as a Cat 4 but that is because it is undergoing an Eye Wall regeneration cycle.  Unfortunately it is now entering the Florida straights where it will be over shallower and warmer water, conditions that make a re-strengthening highly likely.  Again for all in the path of this storm be and stay safe


----------



## tripleb

And ... keep in mind that the difference between a Cat 4 and Cat 5 hurricane is one mile per hour wind speed.


----------



## Sleepy425

Ok not staying at the Fort tonight. I checked into a cabin yesterday with friends. Today we start a new reservation with my husband. They aren't taking new people in. Waiting to see where we will be for tonight. 
HDDR is canceled Sat Sun Mon as of now. Front desk just told me, in case anyone needed that info.


----------



## karen annette

they have made it mandatory all hotels have to accept pets


----------



## YankeePrincess

We were now moved to Coronado instead of AOA. Dogs can go in with us!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/


----------



## tiggerdad

tripleb said:


> And ... keep in mind that the difference between a Cat 4 and Cat 5 hurricane is one mile per hour wind speed.



Absolutely true.


----------



## tripleb

My concern(s) with arrival next weekend ( 09/17 ) are gasoline availability on I-75. Gasoline will most likely be available but power to run the pumps might not be, especially the further south you get. I don't have aux tanks on my truck and I know I will need gas 2 times prior to arrival at the Fort. At 8 - 9 miles per gallon, 36 gallons doesn't go very far.

I have lived on the Florida coast all my life and have been out of power due to hurricanes many times. In 1995 with Hurricane Opal ( a cat 3 storm ) coming on shore about 20 miles west of my house, we were out of power for almost 2 weeks and this was a storm that only affected about 3 counties on the Gulf coast of Florida.

Irma, with her current track will affect ALL of the Florida peninsula stretching Florida Power and Light waaaaaaay beyond it's capabilities even though there will be an army of other power companies pitching in to help.

Just my thoughts on what may be a scenario right around the corner.


----------



## tltay2005

tiggerdad said:


> This morning's updated information
> View attachment 268001




See that "H" in the middle, my house it right under it .  We are prepared for the storm, but not looking forward to the aftermath.


----------



## Sarubo

tripleb said:


> My concern(s) with arrival next weekend ( 09/17 ) are gasoline availability on I-75. Gasoline will most likely be available but power to run the pumps might not be, especially the further south you get. I don't have aux tanks on my truck and I know I will need gas 2 times prior to arrival at the Fort. At 8 - 9 miles per gallon, 36 gallons doesn't go very far.
> 
> I have lived on the Florida coast all my life and have been out of power due to hurricanes many times. In 1995 with Hurricane Opal ( a cat 3 storm ) coming on shore about 20 miles west of my house, we were out of power for almost 2 weeks and this was a storm that only affected about 3 counties on the Gulf coast of Florida.
> 
> Irma, with her current track will affect ALL of the Florida peninsula stretching Florida Power and Light waaaaaaay beyond it's capabilities even though there will be an army of other power companies pitching in to help.
> 
> Just my thoughts on what may be a scenario right around the corner.



That's my main concern as well.  The aftermath.


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> My concern(s) with arrival next weekend ( 09/17 ) are gasoline availability on I-75.


Do you have the option to bring fuel jugs with you? I used to carry four 5 gallon fuel jugs for the generator when I went to races and dry camped. That would probably be enough buffer to get you from areas having gas and power to the Fort.

My hope, looking at the latest track, is the western side of Florida where I-75 runs will have less impact than further south or the east coast. 60-80 mph winds will do less damage to the power grid than 130-140. At least that's how I'm rationalizing it to convince myself that it will all be ok by next Friday when I try to arrive at Lake Louisa.

j


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  Please keep us posted when you can.



tltay2005 said:


> See that "H" in the middle, my house it right under it .  We are prepared for the storm, but not looking forward to the aftermath.


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> Do you have the option to bring fuel jugs with you? I used to carry four 5 gallon fuel jugs for the generator when I went to races and dry camped. That would probably be enough buffer to get you from areas having gas and power to the Fort.
> j



Yep, Teamubr, I plan on carrying two 5-gallon plastic gas cans with me. Thinking about adding a third.


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> My concern(s) with arrival next weekend ( 09/17 ) are gasoline availability on I-75. Gasoline will most likely be available but power to run the pumps might not be, especially the further south you get. I don't have aux tanks on my truck and I know I will need gas 2 times prior to arrival at the Fort. At 8 - 9 miles per gallon, 36 gallons doesn't go very far.
> 
> I have lived on the Florida coast all my life and have been out of power due to hurricanes many times. In 1995 with Hurricane Opal ( a cat 3 storm ) coming on shore about 20 miles west of my house, we were out of power for almost 2 weeks and this was a storm that only affected about 3 counties on the Gulf coast of Florida.
> 
> Irma, with her current track will affect ALL of the Florida peninsula stretching Florida Power and Light waaaaaaay beyond it's capabilities even though there will be an army of other power companies pitching in to help.
> 
> Just my thoughts on what may be a scenario right around the corner.





Teamubr said:


> Do you have the option to bring fuel jugs with you? I used to carry four 5 gallon fuel jugs for the generator when I went to races and dry camped. That would probably be enough buffer to get you from areas having gas and power to the Fort.
> 
> My hope, looking at the latest track, is the western side of Florida where I-75 runs will have less impact than further south or the east coast. 60-80 mph winds will do less damage to the power grid than 130-140. At least that's how I'm rationalizing it to convince myself that it will all be ok by next Friday when I try to arrive at Lake Louisa.
> 
> j



Also our concern as we are scheduled to arrive on the 18th with our campsite on the 17th being at the FL/GA line. We have talked about adding an aux tank this weekend. It would give us 136 gallons of diesel fuel and should allow us to run from SC to the Fort and back without refueling, traffic allowing. 
So there are a bunch of us due to arrive in the aftermath, and looks like we are all in a holding pattern to see what the weekend brings. Not much we can do to change it. We can only pray for the safety of all, and hold out hope for a good outcome.


----------



## tripleb

PaHunter said:


> So there are a bunch of us due to arrive in the aftermath, and looks like we are all in a holding pattern to see what the weekend brings. Not much we can do to change it. We can only pray for the safety of all, and hold out hope for a good outcome.



Amen to that PaHunter.


----------



## usnuzuloose

karen annette said:


> they have made it mandatory all hotels have to accept pets


I am so glad to hear this!


----------



## ruthies12

The aftermath is my big concern as well.  I have 26 days til my arrival so I feel like that should be enough time but we once had a wind storm here in Cincinnati that knocked out power to a large number of people for over a week.  That makes me nervous cause if the parks don't have power then what's the point of going?  And right now the path looks like it is going right up I-75 up through Georgia, how long will it take them to repair the highway if it gets torn up? 

And of course I'm assuming I still have a husband at the time of my trip, he is a paramedic and may be sent down there as part of the relief teams.  I guess it's okay as long as my beloved castle is still standing.



Like all of you at home, I will be sitting here anxiously staring at the news all weekend.....


----------



## Teamubr

I'll be checking into Lake Louisa 1 week from today as long as it still exists and has power. I'll be glued to my computer all day Monday waiting for updates. It looks like Irma should pass over the Fort and Lake Louisa early AM on Monday.



PaHunter said:


> It would give us 136 gallons of diesel fuel and should allow us to run from SC to the Fort and back without refueling,


As you know, I'll be coming in 2 days before you. My plan on fuel is to have enough to get to the Fort. If I don't have enough to get back to areas with power and fuel, I'll just have to extend my stay until then. 

Keeping my fingers crossed the Fort will be open by next Saturday. I don't think WDW has ever taken a direct hit before.

j


----------



## tripleb

Teamubr said:


> I don't think WDW has ever taken a direct hit before.
> 
> j



Hurricane Charlie 2004. https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2004/Major-Hurricane-Charley


----------



## StormyCA

Well, my thoughts and prayers are with you all.  Hope everyone who is either evacuating or relocating is able to do so in a smooth fashion with minimum 'bumps'.

Was especially glad to hear about the dogs.  We have a Dachsie and DH says if we were there now and they didn't allow pets he'd be sleeping next to our dog at Best Friends rather than with me at whatever resort they put me in!!!

This may sound silly, but when they move you to a hotel, do you have to pay the difference if it's more expensive than your campsite?


----------



## FtW Mike

StormyCA said:


> Well, my thoughts and prayers are with you all.  Hope everyone who is either evacuating or relocating is able to do so in a smooth fashion with minimum 'bumps'.
> 
> Was especially glad to hear about the dogs.  We have a Dachsie and DH says if we were there now and they didn't allow pets he'd be sleeping next to our dog at Best Friends rather than with me at whatever resort they put me in!!!
> 
> This may sound silly, but when they move you to a hotel, do you have to pay the difference if it's more expensive than your campsite?


  Had to  get off the floor and stop laughing when I read about your Husband  My wife and I were discussing the exact same issue last night and i advised her  " I hope you have fun at whatever hotel they put you I'll be at Best Friends with these 3." Our big one WookieBear she refers to as  "YOUR DAUGHTER"
  As to paying more I believe they put you either in a value resort but those that act early have sometimes gotten a moderate


----------



## StormyCA

FtW Mike said:


> Had to  get off the floor and stop laughing when I read about your Husband  My wife and I were discussing the exact same issue last night and i advised her  " I hope you have fun at whatever hotel they put you I'll be at Best Friends with these 3." Our big one WookieBear she refers to as  "YOUR DAUGHTER"
> As to paying more I believe they put you either in a value resort but those that act early have sometimes gotten a moderate




Yeah, I told DH that all he needs is one of those 'flat caps' and he'll officially be 'that old man with that little dog'.  (Don't tell him, but I find it makes my heart swell just a bit to see the love he has for our little rescue Dachsie.  I'll bet your wife feels the same to see you with your three)

Thanks for the answer.  I was thinking it may be worth a hurricane to find oneself relocated to the Grand Floridian at no extra cost!  Guess that doesn't happen!


----------



## FtW Mike

Hey I resemble that remark about flat cap  only I call it my Irish Walking hat.  As for GF upgrade on my DW's second trip we stayed at AKL club level and she hated it.  The 2 beds took up all the room had to lay on the bed just to watch TV


----------



## snowmedic

Thought of something today while I was at work.  When I got home I told DW we better take some extra money with us just in case we need to buy new camping gear.  
As most of you know, we have a storage unit just 20 minutes from the Fort.  Yes, it is in a cinder block unit but it has a tin roof.  Also got a notice from the storage company with there operating hours and updates when they reopen.  

Stay safe.  Will be praying for everyone there.


----------



## tripleb

Here's a web site that can give us a look at traffic flow on the Interstates in Florida. I-75 is pretty nasty now :

https://fl511.com/#:Alerts


----------



## morrik5

Sorry if I am repeating others' postings but never too many warnings to people like me who don't read every page sometimes, but Disboards did report just today as part of their Irma update "Disney has stated that Fort Wilderness Cabins and Campground will close beginning Saturday afternoon. " Be safe and vigilant everyone.


----------



## ruthies12




----------



## ruthies12

Saw that meme on Facebook.   Made me cry.


----------



## Teamubr

It made me laugh at first and then cry when I realized I'll be witnessing the reality of it in a week.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Latest from NHC.  Not a lot of change.


----------



## AU Tigger

We are actually still here in the Fort (with apparently about 10 others!), and we have gotten 2 notes, a phone call, and a knock on the door this evening by the staff, all making sure we are ok and that we know they are closing at 2:00 tomorrow.  Since tomorrow was our original checkout day anyway, we just stayed. It's not our first hurricane.

On the upside, the internet is fantastic when no one is here.


----------



## friendofeeyore

We just went thru Harvey! My prayers are with everyone in the path of horrible Irma. You can replace your stuff, but not your lives. Please don't forget your 4 legged children. Breaks my heart that people go & leave their animals behind who don't know what to do in hight winds & water. God's speed with all of Florida & their guests!! If possible, please keep us informed of your safety!


----------



## FtW Mike

Just a random thunk  Has anyone been in contact with The Rusty Scupper  He lives in the greater Orlando area and with still recovering from his accident hope he and Mrs Scupper are both safe


----------



## Teamubr

This morning is bringing good news to WDW, but bad to our West Florida friends. It looks like the expected hard right turn is being delayed a bit.


48 more hours.

j


----------



## ilovedisneymm

If it takes Disney two years from start to finish in a single ride (Snow White Mine Train).  I can't even begin to imagine how long it would take to rebuild a single park.


----------



## FtW Mike

Teamubr said:


> This morning is bringing good news to WDW, but bad to our West Florida friends. It looks like the expected hard right turn is being delayed a bit.
> 
> 
> 48 more hours.
> 
> j


 Jim looking like landfall and east movement may be near Tampa and that puts it just west of WDW   Praying for friends in the area


----------



## 2goofycampers

WDW update

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/


----------



## Lehuaann

FW called this morning and said they are closed until Wednesday.

We were supposed to check in yesterday and had pushed it to Tuesday.


----------



## tiggerdad

This morning's updated map


----------



## FtW Mike

Michael does that cone put you in it  I saw one map o fox that has the Garneska's and the rest of Atlanta getting Tropical Storm level  How about Bama Ed and his A liner


----------



## snowmedic

ilovedisneymm said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how long it would take to rebuild a single park.



If they offer free camping of life, I will be there in 4 hrs. to offer my _*experience *_in helping to rebuild Disney World.


----------



## tripleb

Well, Irma is indeed a confused woman  For the last few days, ALL the weather guru's have predicted a turn to the north ... last night through this morning, she is still traveling westbound  So, I made the command decision to go ahead and put up all the deck furniture and other "things" that might become a high wind missile since I live on the Florida Gulf Coast, in the Panhandle. I suppose this more westerly track could reduce the chances of catastrophic damage to Orlando and the Fort. Still not certain how much of the power grid will be damaged and the availability of gas on the I-10/I-75/I-95 corridors. Earlier Gov. Scott reported that there are already 25,000 people out of power but didn't report where. I would suspect extreme south Florida or the Keys.


----------



## John VN

tripleb said:


> Well, Irma is indeed a confused woman  For the last few days, ALL the weather guru's have predicted a turn to the north ... last night through this morning, she is still traveling westbound  So, I made the command decision to go ahead and put up all the deck furniture and other "things" that might become a high wind missile *since I live on the Florida Gulf Coast, in the Panhandle.* I suppose this more westerly track could reduce the chances of catastrophic damage to Orlando and the Fort. Still not certain how much of the power grid will be damaged and the availability of gas on the I-10/I-75/I-95 corridors. Earlier Gov. Scott reported that there are already 25,000 people out of power but didn't report where. I would suspect extreme south Florida or the Keys.



As DW and I bugged out this AM at 0331, the eye was shown to be passing over our house in Charlotte County in predicted path.


----------



## morrik5

AU Tigger said:


> We are actually still here in the Fort (with apparently about 10 others!), and we have gotten 2 notes, a phone call, and a knock on the door this evening by the staff, all making sure we are ok and that we know they are closing at 2:00 tomorrow.  Since tomorrow was our original checkout day anyway, we just stayed. It's not our first hurricane.
> 
> On the upside, the internet is fantastic when no one is here.


I was just going to ask out of curiosity what happens in this situation, do the cast members go around the tent loops specifically and make sure everything and everyone are cleared out and remove any remaining tent shelters or leave it to chance?


----------



## ilovedisneymm

I'll race you there.  We'll homeschool from the Fort.  Life skills kids! Life skills!



snowmedic said:


> If they offer free camping of life, I will be there in 4 hrs. to offer my _*experience *_in helping to rebuild Disney World.


----------



## garneska

We have a close eye on the weather. Looks like we will be on the east side of the storm but hopefully a drepression by the time it hits atlanta.  For a while there calling for a tropical storm to hit metro atlanta.  We went to the store so we are good, I think more of the issue will be flooding and power outages.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## tiggerdad

FtW Mike said:


> Just a random thunk  Has anyone been in contact with The Rusty Scupper  He lives in the greater Orlando area and with still recovering from his accident hope he and Mrs Scupper are both safe



Heard from him a little earlier.  He had secured the outdoor furniture and was settling in for the storm.

Personally, I think, if we all watch the radar, we'll see one area in the Orlando region where, for some unknown reason, the rain and wind will seem to "avoid".  Probably out of respect, but most likely out of fear of upsetting Scupper.  If that man walks outside his home and his fedora is blown off...well, I wouldn't want to be that gust of wind.

Just sayn...


----------



## tiggerdad

FtW Mike said:


> Michael does that cone put you in it  I saw one map o fox that has the Garneska's and the rest of Atlanta getting Tropical Storm level  How about Bama Ed and his A liner



We're just south of it here in MS.  Ed is closer to it though.  By the time it reaches our region it should just be a rain maker we hope.


----------



## bama_ed

The latest for us in the western half of central Alabama is winds up to 35mph when it comes near us.  Over toward the eastern half and the GA line they will be stronger.  But we should be on the "good" side of the storm system as it rotates ccw and drops most of its moisture in GA and TN.

The weather was affected today for the Bama home game.  Lows in the high 50s this morning, sunny and breezy with afternoon temps in the 80s.  Bama creamed Fresno State and we sat in the shady side of the stadium the whole time.  So it was pleasant here today.  I remember the first home game last year and it was hot in the 90s and humid.  Not today.

But I pray for the best possible outcome for those who will be hit by Irma starting tomorrow morning.

Bama Ed


----------



## snowmedic

WOW.  Just checked gas buddy, they are reporting there are 7131 gas stations that are reporting in Fl. and only 186 have fuel.  Lots of places around the Orlando area with fuel. 
Laying on the couch watching Weather Channel for the last 7 hrs. and watching the live beach cams from Cocoa Beach.  
@ 8 p.m Irma is still a Cat.3  

Stay safe, Prayers for everyone in the path of this massive storm.


----------



## pxydst

Does WDW have any web cams?  I have not looked yet. Is anyone watching any from around Florida?


----------



## snowmedic

pxydst said:


> Does WDW have any web cams?



They have cams but they are not live streaming.  I have been looking for some all afternoon, have not found any.  I have been watching the Cocoa Beach live stream cam watching the waves coming in.  Just tried getting on the Fl. Keys cam again and nothing.  

Praying everyone stays safe.


----------



## snowmedic

If you go to FL511.com they have road cams around Disney, but they are a little dark right now.


----------



## AU Tigger

morrik5 said:


> I was just going to ask out of curiosity what happens in this situation, do the cast members go around the tent loops specifically and make sure everything and everyone are cleared out and remove any remaining tent shelters or leave it to chance?


I would imagine that if they could remove something, they would...mostly to keep it from blowing into something expensive. But I don't know what they would do about an unattended RV.


----------



## tiggerdad

latest projections from the NHC.  Kinda like Vince, been watching TWC most of the evening in between football games.  They just showed a radar image and she's still hugging the northern coast of Cuba but maybe, just maybe, she's starting to make that sudden turn to the North that we've all been waiting for.  315,000 without power in Florida as of right now.


----------



## Bob Dolewhip

pxydst said:


> Does WDW have any web cams?  I have not looked yet. Is anyone watching any from around Florida?



Periscope 
https://www.pscp.tv/search?q=Disney


----------



## PaHunter




----------



## peg110

I am guessing they don't have a "Closed for Hurricane" configured in their system.


----------



## proudmomof4

Jim Cantore is now in Tampa, so I guess this is "Game On".The last track I saw has the storm just west of Tampa Bay, this is not what we wanted to see. My home is still in the cone but east of the center.


----------



## snowmedic

One of my co-workers daughter lives in Ft. Myers.  She could not evacuate because of lack of fuel.  She is staying at a friends house a little inland from Ft. Myers.  

Prayers going out to her and everyone in the path of Irma.


----------



## Sleepy425

I had said uptbread that instead of having us flcheck in Friday night until a Saturday, they were relocating us. We were extremely fortunate that AKV were able to take us a day early, so were able to settle into our 2BR Friday. 
Found out yesterday that my grandparents, who were supposed to be driving home to CT last week (after delaying their trip home each week for a month now), decided to stay in their mobile home. Cross your fingers that we can convince them to try to drive here ASAP to stay with us.


----------



## snowmedic

Sleepy425 said:


> Cross your fingers that we can convince them to try to drive here ASAP to stay with us.



Hoping you can convince them to come and stay with you in a much more sturdy structure.


----------



## sirenia88

Just for a quick laugh.  Finally Typhoon Lagoon lives up to its name and I cant go!  Dang!  

I have an uncle and aunt living down in the Port Charlotte area.  They look like they are going to get hit pretty hard.  They have been evacuated.  Since she works for a hospital, they opened up a center for employees and family (pets too) to hunker down in.  You know it's serious when Disney shuts down.


----------



## tiggerdad

This morning's projected path.  On TWC Mike Seidel is in Miami and taking a beating.  The Keys are close to the eye by now.


----------



## tiggerdad

PaHunter said:


> View attachment 268411 View attachment 268412



Dude!  You need to charge that phone!


----------



## tripleb

Irma has made her turn Northward and is currently pounding on the Florida Keys. She is expected to continue on her North-North West path, with the eye of the storm brushing the Florida West coast through Monday. Here are a few Web Sites that might be beneficial to those of us that have Fort reservations next weekend:

Traffic: https://fl511.com/

Power Outage: http://fplmaps.com/

Gas/Diesel Availability: http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## snowmedic

Mike Seidel's camera man just took a spill from all the wind gust and rain that they are getting.  71 mph wind gust in Miami.


----------



## tiggerdad

Cudjoe Key has been the point of  first landfall.  Just East of Key West, FL.

Mike Seidel's cameraman getting blown down.  Poor guy.

Heading out door for church.  I assure we'll be sending prayers.


----------



## FtW Mike

We've bee flipping back and forth between FNC and TWC and when I saw TWC's Mike Seidel in water up to his calf I couldn't help but think "Oh yeah this is going to work out well !!"
 Fox has Adam Howsley on Key Largo and he is reporting storm surge is up on bay side and starting on Ocean side with areas under significant water


----------



## PaHunter

peg110 said:


> I am guessing they don't have a "Closed for Hurricane" configured in their system.



After the last two years they might want to consider it.....but guess refurbishing covers it....


----------



## tiggerdad

PaHunter said:


> After the last two years they might want to consider it.....but guess refurbishing covers it....



Refurbishing might cover it more than they would hope.


----------



## morrik5

snowmedic said:


> They have cams but they are not live streaming.  I have been looking for some all afternoon, have not found any.  I have been watching the Cocoa Beach live stream cam watching the waves coming in.  Just tried getting on the Fl. Keys cam again and nothing.
> 
> Praying everyone stays safe.


Weather Channel Network has live reporting and livecams from Lauderdale by the Sea


----------



## AU Tigger

FYI... We drove back home yesterday, avoiding I-75. 19 is four-landed all the way, and the traffic was minimal. However, we had a terrible time finding gas until we were north of I-10.


----------



## Teamubr

tripleb said:


> Here are a few Web Sites that might be beneficial to those of us that have Fort reservations next weekend:
> 
> Traffic: https://fl511.com/
> 
> Power Outage: http://fplmaps.com/
> 
> Gas/Diesel Availability: http://www.gasbuddy.com/


Triple,

Thanks for the links. I think these are going to be invaluable over the next few days for those of us getting ready to come down.

j


----------



## garneska

Looks like bama ed and tiggerdad are now in the thick of it.  Still expecting 40 to 50 mph winds here on Monday afternoon.  We will get lots of rain.  It's windy here already and it only 18 mph winds.  You can tell I have not been in severe storms before.  We have the balcony cleared off.  Will take the dogs to the park this evening for a walk.  This maybe TMI but Mallory may have to use our bathroom on Monday night for her trip out.


----------



## tripleb

No problem Teamubr ... I think the most important link will be the power outage link. It's absolutely amazing that 75% of the power is out in Miami-Dade county currently and it will only get worse as the storm moves up the state. Like I said earlier, we were out of power for nearly 2 weeks post 1995 Hurricane Opal. Gulf Power is our provider and they had armies of "other" power companies helping to restore power in the Florida panhandle. Fortunately, there were two gas stations very near our hospital and the power company got power to that area very quickly. I was able to get gas there for my 5.5kw generator and continue to feed it about 5 gallons per day.

We now have a natural gas whole house generator


----------



## Random Ninja

Glad our trip isn't for a couple more weeks but all the waiting with this hurricane is the hard part. We're expecting TS force winds on Monday now; which is a lot better then the Cat 3 hurricane we were expecting. Hopefully things don't get too bad down south and Irma doesn't pull a Charlie on us.


----------



## PaHunter

Estimated power outage map due to the hurricane.


----------



## serenitygr

Tiggerdad and Bama Ed- check in as soon as you can- continuing prayers for Florida and surrounding areas. Doesn't seem possible that here in Minnesota we have a perfect early fall day- yet just a couple days away there is such devastation


----------



## tripleb

Wow PaHunter ... who ever put this together has already missed the mark by a whole bunch. Miami-Dade county currently has 75% of it's customer out of power.


----------



## tigger92662

serenitygr said:


> Tiggerdad and Bama Ed- check in as soon as you can- continuing prayers for Florida and surrounding areas. Doesn't seem possible that here in Minnesota we have a perfect early fall day- yet just a couple days away there is such devastation



I'm with serenitygr, sunny beautiful day near Chicago and feeling guilty about enjoying it. Bama Ed, Tiggerdad and everyone else near there, please post when possible so we know all are OK.


----------



## snowmedic

Been away for a few hours.  Watching all the broadcast of the hurricane was getting depressing.  I did how ever have it on the satellite radio in the car.  Just before we left they said Brevard county had a tornado.  That is the part of Florida we use to live in, and a lot of our favorite restaurants are there.

Still praying for everyone in Fl. and in the path of Irma.


----------



## garneska

We took the dogs to the park for a walk.  Concerned there will be no walk for a few days.  Lots of people in the park so lots of pets for them.  Winds are kicking up and so is the cloud cover.  I plan to work from home tomorrow just to make sure the dogs are ok.  I got my long run in today.  I have an easy run tomorrow which will probably be on the treadmill.  Tuesday may be a bigger issue still expecting rain but kind of expecting power outage so no treadmill. Stay safe.


----------



## bama_ed

The wind intensity should drop by the time it makes it up here to me in Alabama.  The worst weather conditions in the forecast are for 19mph winds with gusts up to 39mph and 3 inches of rain on Monday night (tomorrow) into Tuesday morning.

Bama Ed


----------



## garneska

That's good Ed. They are still saying gusts to 55 and 5 to 7 inches of rain.  Of course it could change again.


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

In Dothan, AL some wind but right now not raining.


----------



## tiggerdad

AU Tigger said:


> FYI... We drove back home yesterday, avoiding I-75. 19 is four-landed all the way, and the traffic was minimal. However, we had a terrible time finding gas until we were north of I-10.



Glad you had safe travels.  I can only imagine what I75 was like.


----------



## tiggerdad

We're gonna be good here in meridian.  They really aren't giving us much as it should be northeast of us.  Probably some wind in the 20's maybe, but otherwise good.

Watching TWC.  Mike Bettes is in Naples, FL and about an hour ago he was being blown all over the place and you couldn't hear a word he was saying.  Then, when the eyewall passed and he was in the eye it was calm, no wind, and the sun was shining.  It was weird.

Now Jim Cantore is in Ft. Myers getting smacked around.

Looks like Orlando will be facing their portion of it after dark.


----------



## bama_ed

garneska said:


> That's good Ed. They are still saying gusts to 55 and 5 to 7 inches of rain.  Of course it could change again.



Kris, you folks in Atlanta are going to get more wind and rain than I will since you will be on the north-east quarter of the rotation as it moves up into south Georgia and east central Alabama.  As I said I'll be on the "good" side which is on the west-south quarter as it moves up

Orlando is going to get their share of it tonight as Michael said.  I hope our poster amcc (Allie and DH and boys) came through it okay on the Miami side of Florida.  Our folks along the Tampa-Orlando corridor are getting the strong bands now.  I hope you are all safe.

Bama Ed

PS - just to be on the safe side, our local schools are closed tomorrow and they'll make a later call on Tuesday's classes.


----------



## Lanshark

Wind is picking up here in Atlanta.  School has been cancelled for the next two days.  Pine trees are definitely swaying


----------



## morrik5

tripleb said:


> No problem Teamubr ... I think the most important link will be the power outage link. It's absolutely amazing that 75% of the power is out in Miami-Dade county currently and it will only get worse as the storm moves up the state. Like I said earlier, we were out of power for nearly 2 weeks post 1995 Hurricane Opal. Gulf Power is our provider and they had armies of "other" power companies helping to restore power in the Florida panhandle. Fortunately, there were two gas stations very near our hospital and the power company got power to that area very quickly. I was able to get gas there for my 5.5kw generator and continue to feed it about 5 gallons per day.
> 
> We now have a natural gas whole house generator


We were in a Class C motorhome in FW 200 loop for Opal - how naive were we not even being worried about our safety but lucky there was no disruption in any services for us.


----------



## serenitygr

does anyone have any reports on how the Fort is?


----------



## jv3cv1

Following...


----------



## stobaugh6

Following as well...


----------



## littlejoe

I'm thinking tomorrow when the Park opens up?


----------



## 2goofycampers

From WDW site...

September 11, 2017  
Walt Disney World Parks and Disney Springs remain closed today. We are beginning an initial assessment of our property. While we experienced high winds and rain, we maintained power throughout the storm.

As the hurricane continues to pass, we are keeping safety top of mind and working closely with public officials to determine when conditions are clear to make further operational decisions. We will communicate updates as we have more information to share.


----------



## tripleb

Another power outage map: https://s3.amazonaws.com/outagemap.duke-energy.com/fl/default.html


----------



## garneska

I still have power. I did watch a transformer across the way about .25 miles away blow and catch fire.  The wind is picking up.  It is gusty and have seen trees down.  We have not been out of the condo except this morning to take dogs out.  Going to wait till 6 to take them out again.  Hoping it's still ok.  

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


----------



## FtW Mike

Kris happy to hear you and the kids are safe hope Bert is as well and you can all go out in a bit and stay safe  Noe all we need is for Ed to check in.


----------



## garneska

It was too good to be true. We lost power at 5:15. I am expecting it will be out all night. Also means no treadmill for the run tomorrow. Going to be fun.


----------



## tripleb

More good info for traveling Florida highways. Click on the little + sign to give info for the particular area you are interested in :

http://www3.dot.state.fl.us/trafficinformation/


----------



## garneska

I assume that is why I am out of power


----------



## FtW Mike

garneska said:


> It was too good to be true. We lost power at 5:15. I am expecting it will be out all night. Also means no treadmill for the run tomorrow. Going to be fun.


 Hopefully it won't be too long before the lights come back on 



garneska said:


> View attachment 268889
> 
> I assume that is why I am out of power


 I am not an electrician but I did dream of being at the FORT last night  and I suspect that could have something to do with it


----------



## dgarnes03

garneska said:


> View attachment 268889
> 
> I assume that is why I am out of power


Looks as though you won't be going into the park for awhile!


----------



## 2goofycampers

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/

FW will be closed at least through tomorrow.


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## tltay2005

I hope everyone in Irma's path came out ok.   It's been a long two days. We did better than I expected.  We live in Polk county and she came really close to us.  We were lucky that she weakened so much before finally getting here.  We were hit really hard in 2004 with lots of damage and no power for a week, so I am glad we fared much better this time.  We are the only street in our neighborhood that has power.  My husband said most of the city is out.  Estimated time for all power to be restored is 5 days to four weeks.


----------



## serenitygr

2goofycampers said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/
> 
> FW will be closed at least through tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> I wonder how bad it is ....


----------



## garneska

we still have a lot of rain but winds are starting to weaken. Still out of power. Did get dogs outside to pee then walked in the parking garage. Thankfully one elevator works on the generator. Lots of people out trying to walk dogs. 

It is very dark in the condo now that the sun has gone down. We do have lots of candles because of dogs(use it for smell) and some great headlamps for running outside that we made sure we're fully charged.


----------



## Teamubr

Kris,

Hang in there. It looks like the worst of it has moved north of you. If you want, I'll be coming by your house on Friday. I can pick you, Bert and the pups up to head to the Fort. You can work anywhere. Might as well do it where you have the power of the mouse.



tripleb said:


> More good info for traveling Florida highways.


Tripleb,

This is really encouraging. South bound I-75 started doubling or quadrupling normal hourly flow this afternoon. This is my next biggest concern is that everyone will wait until Friday to start coming home. 

j


----------



## Teamubr

The pre-storm notice was the Fort would be closed through Tuesday with the other resorts and parks closed through Monday. This is similar to what they did last year with Matthew. I suspect given the size (and relative revenue generation), the Fort is 2nd on the priority list behind parks and "real" resorts. 

Tomorrow will hopefully bring news of a Wednesday opening. 

j


----------



## FtW Mike

My wife had up WDWMAGIC.com and they have some video of entrance to MK  Pics of Poly and Port Orleans  Looks like some trees down and lots of tree limbs sure some one will post more  But from what I saw it looks like clean up shouldn't take too long but they did say AK took a hard hit


----------



## friendofeeyore

We still are praying for your safety. Kris glad you are able to walk the babies. I am like you, don't leave the babies alone during a storm. They scare me & can imagine how they feel.
Please keep in touch all of you! Hope Bama Ed is OK 7 his family.
.


----------



## Random Ninja

We made it through the storm alright. I'm pretty sure I saw green lightning early this morning during the worst of the storm. We have power but the traffic lights around here are all out. It's going to be fun getting to work tomorrow morning. They're already warning us about the possibility that Jose could show up next weekend.


----------



## Disneypeach

Irma is a hot mess!  
My area (just north of Atlanta) got hit with a few 60+mph gusts according to the official Atlanta weather wind measurer (new word).  Talked to all my 60-75 foot pines yesterday about standing tall and upright.  Lot's of trees down in the metro area and at least two people killed by falling trees so far.  Winds still blowing but much less now, just the occasional scary sounding gust.  

My sister and her family live about 40 miles north and they have been without power since around 4pm today.    Luckily, my area has had power so far.  Don't read this next part Tiggerdad... (Last time we lost power several years ago it was due to a squirrel that bit the wiring in the transformer and set itself and the surrounding grass on fire!)

Hope everyone is safe and doing well.


----------



## tiggerdad

Disneypeach said:


> Don't read this next part Tiggerdad... (Last time we lost power several years ago it was due to a squirrel that bit the wiring in the transformer and set itself and the surrounding grass on fire!



Unfortunately I read fast...

I am now sad...

I'm going to bed...


----------



## peg110

From: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/*

DISNEY RESORTS* 
All Disney Resorts will begin normal operation September 12, with the exception of Fort Wilderness Campground and Disney's Saratoga Springs Treehouse Villas.


Fort Wilderness Campground will remain closed at this time while assessments to the property are completed.
To allow Disney’s Fort Wilderness to prepare the property after Hurricane Irma, all shows at The Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue and Mickey’s Backyard BBQ will be cancelled Tuesday, September 12. Any existing reservations will be automatically cancelled and refunded.
Disney's Saratoga Springs Treehouse Villas are scheduled to re-open on Thursday, September 14.


----------



## StormyCA

Given the downed trees at the hotels, I expect the Fort is a real mess.


----------



## ruthies12

Is it just me or does the fact that they don't give a re-opening date sound ominous?


----------



## bama_ed

Disneypeach said:


> Irma is a hot mess!
> My area (just north of Atlanta) got hit with a few 60+mph gusts according to the official Atlanta weather wind measurer (new word).  Talked to all my 60-75 foot pines yesterday about standing tall and upright.



I lol'd about you talking to your trees, Peach.  But apparently they listened ...  

Irma was a nothing burger in my town.  The University still held classes on Monday - the most notable thing was the cold temperatures (came out of the office at 4pm and it was only 59F).

I was following the mega-thread on the DIS Resorts board from people who rode out Irma in the on-property hotels and the worst things I read there in terms of damage were a few tree issues.  Given the proportionally greater number of trees at the Fort (I know they're there because I've backed into many of them  ) it's no surprise it will take longer to get the Fort ship-shape.  Like Teamubr mentioned above, though, he may be traveling southbound into Florida with all the returning locals.

Some of you may have heard how Irma's winds, coupled with local tides, pulled enough water out of the shallow parts of the ocean to lay bare the bottom and strand fish, sharks, manatees, etc.  I saw pictures of it in the Bahamas, Florida Bay off Key Largo, and Tampa Bay.

Well add Mobile Bay to the list in Alabama.  Here's a picture off the Causeway (Hwy 98) that runs parallel to I-10 near the USS Alabama.  Even though Mobile was never in any danger, the size of Irma had far reaching impacts like this.






I hope power gets restored in Florida soon and that we hear from amcc soon.

The Keys sound pretty hard hit - it will probably take a while to inspect all the bridges and clear all the downed wires and tree parts along US-1 and get power restored.  The book I read while at Gulf this May, Last Train to Paradise by Les Standiford, was about the building of the Florida East Coast Railroad all the way down to Key West.  The Keys portion of the FECR was destroyed in a hurricane in September 1935 (they didn't name hurricanes then).

Still, it coulda been a lot worse.

Bama Ed


----------



## nnw

They posted an update, Hoop de Doo and Mickey's Backyard BBQ are closed through Friday, Sept 15


----------



## tltay2005

Well I tried to go to work today, but no power so doing what I can from home.  Have to admit I am glad to have power at home, but feel for my neighborhood where most don't.  Here are a few pictures from my neighborhood.  I have seen some picture from around WDW on facebook, and it looks like mostly tree damage there too.


----------



## tltay2005

My travel trailer survived with not a scratch or leak, very happy camper about that


----------



## serenitygr

ruthies12 said:


> Is it just me or does the fact that they don't give a re-opening date sound ominous?


THIS!!!


----------



## FtW Mike

ruthies12 said:


> Is it just me or does the fact that they don't give a re-opening date sound ominous?


 Not really.  Given how The FORT is laid out and that unlike the MK resorts is at natural elevation any standing water is going to remain a good bit longer.  The trees are more numerous and in a Sandy type of soil that is not too conducive for drainage or holding root systems My guess is by Friday they will have things up and running at least on a limited basis


----------



## serenitygr

FtW Mike said:


> Not really.  Given how The FORT is laid out and that unlike the MK resorts is at natural elevation any standing water is going to remain a good bit longer.  The trees are more numerous and in a Sandy type of soil that is not too conducive for drainage or holding root systems My guess is by Friday they will have things up and running at least on a limited basis


Amazing how a campground 2000 miles away can have such an impact on my heart.... I hope you are right


----------



## pxydst

Has anyone posted pictures from the other resorts to see the down trees??  any other damage reported??


----------



## FtW Mike

pxydst said:


> Has anyone posted pictures from the other resorts to see the down trees??  any other damage reported??


WDW Magic has pics of Poly and Port Orleans and WDW Info has some as well


----------



## ruthies12

I'm not too scared for my trip cause I feel like 3 weeks should be long enough to clear downed trees, but I feel for Pahunter and all the people who had trips right now that may not have campsites open.  If the BBQ and Hoop de due don't open until Friday it must be bad and a whole resort down is a lot of displaced people.


----------



## mtnminnie

following.


----------



## morrik5

Thanks for the updates disboard: http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eys-fort-wilderness-resort-campground-closed/


----------



## StormyCA

morrik5 said:


> Thanks for the updates disboard: http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eys-fort-wilderness-resort-campground-closed/



Wow.  That does NOT sound good!


----------



## TX-DIS-Wildcat

nnw said:


> They posted an update, Hoop de Doo and Mickey's Backyard BBQ are closed through Friday, Sept 15



Now it says up to and including September 17th


----------



## StormyCA

pxydst said:


> Has anyone posted pictures from the other resorts to see the down trees??  any other damage reported??



https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...xperiences-here.3632710/page-45#post-58188570

There are quite a few pictures on this thread.  You might have to scroll through the pages until you get to the posts starting with the day after the storm.


----------



## Teamubr

I just finished a chat with a CM on the web site. 

No word on when the Fort will open. For those of us with arrival dates during the closure, we will be relocated to another resort until the Fort reopens. I tried to add a day at the beginning of our reservation (Friday) since the state park we were going to stay at is also closed. No chance adding on a "Relocation Fort" date. Only choice is to book a regular room. For 5, that is expensive.


j


----------



## ruthies12

Oh boy, this does not look good and now I am worried about my trip in 22 days.  

Teamubr- what hotel were you moved to?  


Teamubr said:


> I just finished a chat with a CM on the web site.
> 
> No word on when the Fort will open. For those of us with arrival dates during the closure, we will be relocated to another resort until the Fort reopens. I tried to add a day at the beginning of our reservation (Friday) since the state park we were going to stay at is also closed. No chance adding on a "Relocation Fort" date. Only choice is to book a regular room. For 5, that is expensive.
> 
> 
> j


----------



## Teamubr

ruthies12 said:


> Teamubr- what hotel were you moved to?


I won't find out until I arrive. I guess there is always hope they have some of the loops cleared by Saturday. 

Now to work on what to do for Friday night.

j


----------



## ruthies12

OMG they won't even tell you ahead of time?  Finger's crossed for you and everyone else!


----------



## tripleb

Just received this via Email from Disney. Our arrival date is Sept. 17.

September 2017 
Dear Bennett Family,
We have an important update about your upcoming reservation at The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort. 
For the safety of our Guests and Cast Members, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground is closed until further notice as we recover from Hurricane Irma. 
If you wish to relocate to another Walt Disney World® Resort hotel or reschedule your trip, please contact us at your earliest convenience so we can assist you by calling the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY. 
We apologize for the inconvenience and would like to reassure you that any customary cancellation fees will be waived. 
Thank you for your understanding and flexibility.
Sincerely,
Disney Destinations, LLC


----------



## TX-DIS-Wildcat

My reservation at the Fort starts Saturday the 16th and I just received an email that they will move me to a hotel, reschedule or cancel with no fee.


----------



## TX-DIS-Wildcat

tripleb said:


> Just received this via Email from Disney. Our arrival date is Sept. 17.
> 
> September 2017
> Dear Bennett Family,
> We have an important update about your upcoming reservation at The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort.
> For the safety of our Guests and Cast Members, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground is closed until further notice as we recover from Hurricane Irma.
> If you wish to relocate to another Walt Disney World® Resort hotel or reschedule your trip, please contact us at your earliest convenience so we can assist you by calling the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY.
> We apologize for the inconvenience and would like to reassure you that any customary cancellation fees will be waived.
> Thank you for your understanding and flexibility.
> Sincerely,
> Disney Destinations, LLC




I got the same thing for the 16th


----------



## FatherOfNerds

TX-DIS-Wildcat said:


> I got the same thing for the 16th



I'm sorry to hear this, it would tie in with the latest update to the WDW site stating that Trails End and Hoop De Doo reservations are cancelled through to the 17th.

We have reservations at the Fort from the 19th so fingers crossed. Out of curiosity has anyone called in to change resort and if so are they offering any special pricing?


----------



## mickeymom61

I had a reservation for Ft Wilderness arrival on Sunday Sept 17th. I got the email and called. Spent about 30 minutes on hold and then was told that there is a team that is calling outbound to everyone with a reservation and to just sit and wait and if I don't hear from them by Friday to go ahead and call again. 
It makes me nervous not having this huge part of my vacation solidified. Plus the email says to call them at my earliest convince. Ugh!!


----------



## ruthies12

mickeymom61 said:


> I had a reservation for Ft Wilderness arrival on Sunday Sept 17th. I got the email and called. Spent about 30 minutes on hold and then was told that there is a team that is calling outbound to everyone with a reservation and to just sit and wait and if I don't hear from them by Friday to go ahead and call again.
> It makes me nervous not having this huge part of my vacation solidified. Plus the email says to call them at my earliest convince. Ugh!!



I would find that totally unacceptable, I'd give them another day to assess the damage and figure out what they are doing but I would totally call back tomorrow, not Friday.  It would make a big difference in my packing as I would not be bringing my camper if I were going to end up in a hotel the entire time.  I'm guessing these people aren't campers......


----------



## KT0191

tripleb said:


> Just received this via Email from Disney. Our arrival date is Sept. 17.
> 
> September 2017
> Dear Bennett Family,
> We have an important update about your upcoming reservation at The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort.
> For the safety of our Guests and Cast Members, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground is closed until further notice as we recover from Hurricane Irma.
> If you wish to relocate to another Walt Disney World® Resort hotel or reschedule your trip, please contact us at your earliest convenience so we can assist you by calling the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY.
> We apologize for the inconvenience and would like to reassure you that any customary cancellation fees will be waived.
> Thank you for your understanding and flexibility.
> Sincerely,
> Disney Destinations, LLC


We got the same email. We arrive on the 15th for one night. I called and after waiting 30 minutes, I got someone the phone. She said that they have a room at Pop and can switch me there. So I said yeah, great..anywhere is fine with us. Then she said we would have to pay the difference? I questioned that and she said she doesn't think we should pay either so she switched me to Guest Services. Now on hold again, with a wait time of over 2 hours. I'm at 1 hour and 18 minutes on hold


----------



## 2goofycampers

FatherOfNerds said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, it would tie in with the latest update to the WDW site stating that Trails End and Hoop De Doo reservations are cancelled through to the 17th.
> 
> We have reservations at the Fort from the 19th so fingers crossed. Out of curiosity has anyone called in to change resort and if so are they offering any special pricing?


This is being discussed in the Sept TR thread. So far no definitive answer on pricing.


----------



## StormyCA

Wow!  I wonder what the people with pets are going to do if they get relocated.  We used the 'doggy day care' (which was great) but would never have boarded our dog overnight. 

And what are people going to do with their rigs?  How will Disney insure that the rigs are stored in a secure area?  Most of us carry quite a bit of 'stuff' and food in our rigs!  Plus you'd have to show up with an empty fridge since you wouldn't want to leave it running on propane for an unknown length of time.

We drove cross country on our trip, taking 6 days.  We would show up already having food in our fridge!


----------



## Pixeldust Fairy

nnw said:


> They posted an update, Hoop de Doo and Mickey's Backyard BBQ are closed through Friday, Sept 15



Where was this updated?


----------



## mrsclark

Concern here on my end.

I have been the planner for my dad's dream vacation to WDW - there are nine of use going: my dad, stepmom, stepbrother, his wife, their three kids, DH and me!  My dad has been dreaming about this for 10 years and is taking us as his big gift to all of us.

We are scheduled to stay in the Cabins at FW - DH, dad, stepmom and I to check-in on 9/27 and my stepbrother's family on 9/29.  My dad, stepmom and stepbrother haven't been to WDW in almost 30 years and my sister-in-law, two nephews and niece have never been.  DH and I are WDW veterans, but have never stayed at FW.  Needless to say we are all really looking forward to it - I already have reservations for golf carts and a couple of meals at Trail's End.

So....and I know everything is just a guess at this point...should I just sit tight for now or should I go ahead and try to book something else (for my stepbrother's room I would need to find something which sleeps 5 which I know are in short supply on this short of notice)???

Help!!!!


----------



## bama_ed

Pixeldust Fairy said:


> Where was this updated?



Now it's been extended through Sept 17.  So guessing they might let guests check in on Monday 9/18.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/

This post did initially say 9/15 but it has since been updated to push the closure through 9/17.

Bama Ed


----------



## ruthies12

I would sit tight for at least another day or two until they have announced an official reopen date


mrsclark said:


> Concern here on my end.
> 
> I have been the planner for my dad's dream vacation to WDW - there are nine of use going: my dad, stepmom, stepbrother, his wife, their three kids, DH and me!  My dad has been dreaming about this for 10 years and is taking us as his big gift to all of us.
> 
> We are scheduled to stay in the Cabins at FW - DH, dad, stepmom and I to check-in on 9/27 and my stepbrother's family on 9/29.  My dad, stepmom and stepbrother haven't been to WDW in almost 30 years and my sister-in-law, two nephews and niece have never been.  DH and I are WDW veterans, but have never stayed at FW.  Needless to say we are all really looking forward to it - I already have reservations for golf carts and a couple of meals at Trail's End.
> 
> So....and I know everything is just a guess at this point...should I just sit tight for now or should I go ahead and try to book something else (for my stepbrother's room I would need to find something which sleeps 5 which I know are in short supply on this short of notice)???
> 
> Help!!!!


----------



## mrsclark

Deleting this post - now that the FW threads have been merged, this became a duplicate of my earlier post...


----------



## 2goofycampers

mrsclark said:


> I also posted this on the Fort Wilderness thread, but wanted to post here too in case anyone here has additional thoughts:
> 
> Concern here on my end.
> 
> I have been the planner for my dad's dream vacation to WDW - there are nine of use going: my dad, stepmom, stepbrother, his wife, their three kids, DH and me! My dad has been dreaming about this for 10 years and is taking us as his big gift to all of us.
> 
> We are scheduled to stay in the Cabins at FW - DH, dad, stepmom and I to check-in on 9/27 and my stepbrother's family on 9/29. My dad, stepmom and stepbrother haven't been to WDW in almost 30 years and my sister-in-law, two nephews and niece have never been. DH and I are WDW veterans, but have never stayed at FW. Needless to say we are all really looking forward to it - I already have reservations for golf carts and a couple of meals at Trail's End.
> 
> So....and I know everything is just a guess at this point...should I just sit tight for now or should I go ahead and try to book something else (for my stepbrother's room I would need to find something which sleeps 5 which I know are in short supply on this short of notice)???
> 
> Help!!!!


I would sit tight and keep a watchful eye on the web. I would say the Fort will be open by the 27th.


----------



## bama_ed

Disney is dealing with the issue in a matter of days.  You're talking over two weeks from now.

I think within 7 days the Fort will be operating normally.  So you should be fine.  

If this were me I would sit tight.  So I agree with ruthies12.

Bama Ed

PS - I hope your family has a great time at the Fort...


----------



## tiggerdad

9/27 is a pretty long way out.  I feel pretty good by then they'll be up and running at the Fort.

I guess big issue is site or cabin damage that can't be quickly fixed.  Still, at 15 days out I'd sit and wait.


----------



## mrsclark

Thanks @2goofycampers and @tiggerdad - planning this trip has been a huge challenge already since I usually only plan for 2 (adults!) and switching to nine (including 3 kids) is quite different.  I know if FW doesn't open by 9/27 everyone in my group will be looking at me, "What do we do now?" so I am trying to stay a half step ahead...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Merging threads. This should help keep things simplified.


----------



## bama_ed

2goofycampers said:


> This should help keep things simplified.





ED

PS - i am hanging in there till re-opening day....


----------



## mrsclark

Thanks @ruthies12 and @bama_ed!!! I am "in charge" of this magical bucket list trip for my dad and it has already been a learning curve planning for 9 people (including 3 kids) instead of 2 (DH and me).  So I am just on alert in case I need to make a change.  I really appreciate your reassurance and plan to sit tight for now!


----------



## garneska

Quick update I am still out of power. It's been 27 hours and no estimated time yet for when it will be back. Apparently we will have a water pressure issue in the building tomorrow if we don't get power back. I did run outside today but after work at 5 pm and not the usual 6 am. It was not horrible and I had enough water pressure and warm water for a quick shower.

Tomorrow will head to the gym for spin and a good shower. I think everything in the fridge and freezer will be lost. Fridge did not have much but freezer was full. If we still have no updates tomorrow, we may head to dville to stay with mom. Worried about no ac for dogs. It was cool today but will be 80s again.


----------



## TX-DIS-Wildcat

ruthies12 said:


> I would find that totally unacceptable, I'd give them another day to assess the damage and figure out what they are doing but I would totally call back tomorrow, not Friday.  It would make a big difference in my packing as I would not be bringing my camper if I were going to end up in a hotel the entire time.  I'm guessing these people aren't campers......



We give up... we're rescheduling for spring.  Breaks my heart after 6+ months of planning but I think we'll give the state and The Fort some time to recover.  I've never been to The Fort before-this was my first long distance trip with my FW and I want it to be great!!

 Good luck to those that still have reservations for next week!  I hope they reopen soon!! Give Mickey some  from Texas. We'll be going to the mountains next week!


----------



## PaHunter

garneska said:


> Quick update I am still out of power. It's been 27 hours and no estimated time yet for when it will be back. Apparently we will have a water pressure issue in the building tomorrow if we don't get power back. I did run outside today but after work at 5 pm and not the usual 6 am. It was not horrible and I had enough water pressure and warm water for a quick shower.
> 
> Tomorrow will head to the gym for spin and a good shower. I think everything in the fridge and freezer will be lost. Fridge did not have much but freezer was full. If we still have no updates tomorrow, we may head to dville to stay with mom. Worried about no ac for dogs. It was cool today but will be 80s again.



Remember to check with your insurance company about loss of food in the freezer. Your homeowners will usually cover that.


----------



## North of Mouse

PaHunter said:


> Remember to check with your insurance company about loss of food in the freezer. Your homeowners will usually cover that.



Our main fridge/freezer combo is covered, but last time we lost everything in our stand alone freezer during a hurricane. We would have had to have a 'rider' for that! Maybe some insurances would cover 'all' automatically - worth checking. 

After going through a week without power, we bought a large generator, have it wired to our home with just a flip of a switch. Really peace of mind for us - have only needed it once - during an ice storm. It's just for fridges, freezer, well, blower on fireplace and a few lights/outlets - no AC.


----------



## Zooteach1

A friend just posted this on Facebook and I came over here immediately to find out if it was true. This has to be fake news, right???? 

http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html


----------



## TX-DIS-Wildcat

Zooteach1 said:


> A friend just posted this on Facebook and I came over here immediately to find out if it was true. This has to be fake news, right????
> 
> http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html


I would think so fake... look at the top 5 stories in the right margin of that website... not exactly the most worldly stories.


----------



## sirenia88

Zooteach1 said:


> A friend just posted this on Facebook and I came over here immediately to find out if it was true. This has to be fake news, right????
> 
> http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html



In these times in which one cannot make jokes about anything, I have nothing to say here except you have angered the people who may carry pitchforks, scythes, torches, axes and other deadly weapons like a medevil like mob. I would not mess with these camping people.  One of them has a team of highly trained and organized squirrel army!  That will come to your house and naw on acorn nuts while you try to go to sleep.


----------



## tigger92662

Scroll to the bottom where it says  Create A Prank


----------



## North of Mouse

garneska said:


> Quick update I am still out of power. It's been 27 hours and no estimated time yet for when it will be back. Apparently we will have a water pressure issue in the building tomorrow if we don't get power back. I did run outside today but after work at 5 pm and not the usual 6 am. It was not horrible and I had enough water pressure and warm water for a quick shower.
> 
> Tomorrow will head to the gym for spin and a good shower. I think everything in the fridge and freezer will be lost. Fridge did not have much but freezer was full. If we still have no updates tomorrow, we may head to dville to stay with mom. Worried about no ac for dogs. It was cool today but will be 80s again.



If your freezer is 'full' and you do not open it, we were told everything should be good for 3 days!


----------



## harriettbrawner

I was about to start reading this thread and had texted our Disney travel agent a question about our dining plan for the family trip that starts this coming Saturday when she asked if she could call me. Yep....our campsite reservation has been cancelled, but apparently NOT our cabin reservation. We have a group of 12 going Sept 16-22. She's on hold now to find out our options and we're hoping to just get 2 cabins. I sure don't want to have to pay the price difference though. I'll update as soon as I know something.


----------



## Teamubr

I posted a longer report on the September thread, but I'm currently on hold waiting for a relocation option until the Fort reopens. The CM I talked to seemed to be referencing a memo with specific bullet points.

In short, *they are trying to have the Fort reopened on Monday September 18th. *

Those of us with checkin dates between now and Sunday (17th), received the email and are being offered a relocation UNTIL the Fort reopens. Obviously no guarantees, but they are trying for the 18th.

j


----------



## tiggerdad

Zooteach1 said:


> A friend just posted this on Facebook and I came over here immediately to find out if it was true. This has to be fake news, right????
> 
> http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html



What a load of absolute squirrel droppings!

Another reason I don't FB.


----------



## Teamubr

tiggerdad said:


> What a load of absolute squirrel droppings!


I figured it was a fake when I saw it was only $1 million. Disney wouldn't blink at that given the easy revenue the Fort brings in.

j


----------



## disneydizzy2

mrsclark said:


> Thanks @2goofycampers and @tiggerdad - planning this trip has been a huge challenge already since I usually only plan for 2 (adults!) and switching to nine (including 3 kids) is quite different.  I know if FW doesn't open by 9/27 everyone in my group will be looking at me, "What do we do now?" so I am trying to stay a half step ahead...



If you can trust anyone's input and opinions, it's these two FW enthusiasts for sure!


----------



## garneska

Good news update. Power restored at 11 pm last night. Yep I was asleep until all the lights went on. Did check the fridge temp was 60 so probably junking all the stuff that needed to stay cold like the one package of chicken. The feeezer held was still 35, so I am good there. Probably a good thing it was full and we did not open it once.


----------



## mtnminnie

following


----------



## Pixeldust Fairy

Has anyone heard what accommodations Disney is giving Fort Wilderness campers for not being able to use the campground.  I know HDDR reservations are being credited back. What about people traveling with their rig?


----------



## serenitygr

I can not imagine pulling our camper 2000 miles- driving 4 days with our 4 children in the truck- and then being told we can't stay. Praying this is just because they are being cautious and really checking everything over at the Fort, and not because the damage is so extreme....


----------



## bama_ed

serenitygr said:


> I can not imagine pulling our camper 2000 miles- driving 4 days with our 4 children in the truck- and then being told we can't stay. Praying this is just because they are being cautious and really checking everything over at the Fort, and not because the damage is so extreme....



It sounds like the plan is if you have a Fort reservation you can still pull the trailer down to Orlando but if you arrive before Monday Sept 18, Disney will put you in a resort hotel at no extra charge.  Then on the 18th (or whenever the Fort reopens), you can check out of the hotel and move over to the Fort, set up, and resume your vacation.  But, like Teamubr, you have to work out with Disney what hotel you will get.

As someone said above, it's sort of like the evacuation in reverse.  With it being mid-September, the hotels probably weren't booked to capacity so they can absorb the campers temporarily.

Bama Ed


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Don"t believe anything you read on Facebook..  "Fake News"
They will have it up and running ASAP!!
I bet they even have the squirrels running chain saws and cleaning sites...


24 days till we are back at the Fort........


----------



## KT0191

I'm currently just at a loss. After being switched over to the guest services line last night, I waited 3.5 hours before I gave up. I called again this morning and a very nice CM sat on hold with me for 25 minutes to make sure I talked to someone at guest services. Something went wrong and when she said I was being transferred to someone directly right then, I was back at the guest services phone line with a wait over 2 hours. I'm now at 1 hour and 54 minutes on the phone. 
I don't get why people weren't just switched automatically. THEN if someone had a problem with where they were put, they could call. 
I understand all of the chaos going on and I get that they're dealing with many people in the same position as me but like I said, I'm kind of at a loss on what to do.


----------



## mickeymom61

KT0191 said:


> I'm currently just at a loss. After being switched over to the guest services line last night, I waited 3.5 hours before I gave up. I called again this morning and a very nice CM sat on hold with me for 25 minutes to make sure I talked to someone at guest services. Something went wrong and when she said I was being transferred to someone directly right then, I was back at the guest services phone line with a wait over 2 hours. I'm now at 1 hour and 54 minutes on the phone.
> I don't get why people weren't just switched automatically. THEN if someone had a problem with where they were put, they could call.
> I understand all of the chaos going on and I get that they're dealing with many people in the same position as me but like I said, I'm kind of at a loss on what to do.



I'm in your same boat.  I was on hold for 5 hours yesterday before I gave up at 8:30pm PST.  I've been on hold for 25 minutes now and it's frustrating because I know they still need to transfer me.


----------



## YankeePrincess

Hi all. Lots of us campers still here at Coronado. Pretty sad we can't get back to the Fort but at least we have a room. I hope those with reservations coming up get in safely!


----------



## Disneypeach

For those waiting on the phone: another DIS-er had some luck going thru the "chat" feature on Disney's website.  Might be worth it to try chat while waiting on the phone line.


----------



## dgarnes03

garneska said:


> Good news update. Power restored at 11 pm last night. Yep I was asleep until all the lights went on. Did check the fridge temp was 60 so probably junking all the stuff that needed to stay cold like the one package of chicken. The feeezer held was still 35, so I am good there. Probably a good thing it was full and we did not open it once.


Hooray!!!


----------



## FtW Mike

Kris very happy to hear you have power restored  The KIDS will be happy they have AC again.
 My DW Lucille just read an article on INSIGHT.COM  that attributes delay in opening The Fort as a result of major tree damage and downed tree's  That makes sense  The Fort is a more natural, Woodsy environment than the Manicured and Landscaped grounds of the other resorts.  Maybe one of us could sneak over from Wilderness Lodge on the Jogging path and get look or a detail from a certain resident group could be sent out to do a photographic recon and report


----------



## KT0191

Disneypeach said:


> For those waiting on the phone: another DIS-er had some luck going thru the "chat" feature on Disney's website.  Might be worth it to try chat while waiting on the phone line.


I tried that last night but she told me that I had to wait on the phone  I may try again.


----------



## Teamubr

Sounds like we are all in the same boat and it's not the Jungle Cruise. 

After getting a very good CM (Josh) on the reservations line last night who explained the issue and said they were hoping to be open on Monday the 18th, I spent 4 1/2 hours on hold waiting for guest relations and gave up at 12:30 am (Disney time). I just called back just now and got a CM who said they received information this morning that the Fort "may" try to open on Saturday, the 16th, my check in date. At that point she didn't know what to do. Apparently the screens weren't telling her anything. I asked if she was reservations or guest relations. She said reservations and then I explained my conversation and wait last night. She then transferred me to guest relations, where I just started the "over 2 hour anticipated" wait. 

I am leaving tomorrow night as planned. I guess when I hit the road on Friday, I'll call back in again and try to get a hold of someone. I really can sympathize with the CMs. The story and message is probably changing often and they are likely in a call center at the mercy of the latest memo or what every the computer is showing. It just doesn't help the customer who has expensive, impactful decisions to make.   

j


----------



## harriettbrawner

Our trip dates are Sept 16-22 and our travel agent (I'm thanking God that I used her to make these reservations right now!) got through this morning only to end up being told that the best thing is to wait for Guest Services to call her with a plan for us. This was after being told that they are at -300 rooms available for our dates and asking if we could possibly reschedule....which we can't due to school schedules and military tickets for part of our party. So for now I'm looking at booking a backup offsite hotel just in case, but she is feeling more confident that when they call they will have a plan for us. It might be inconvenient, but we'll make it work. 

The stress of this is minimal considering that we live in New Port Richey Fl and spent last week on the Irma roller coaster and even on Saturday thinking we were going to be hit with a category 4 hurricane. If that wasn't enough we were getting calls, texts and fb messages from friends and family from other areas telling us we should evacuate and that our house would be destroyed. I spent the week on the verge of a panic attack and finally after a good cry on the phone with a friend and some wine Saturday night I felt better. Thankfully for us we came through with no damage and have power. I know others weren't as fortunate.

So for today we wait and hope the call comes in sooner rather than later.


----------



## tripleb

FtW Mike said:


> The Fort as a result of major tree damage and downed tree's  That makes sense  The Fort is a more natural, Woodsy environment than the Manicured and Landscaped grounds of the other resorts.



Being in the Cable TV business for 37 years I have seen the effects of hurricane damage to underground infrastructure. Although underground utilities are more esthetically pleasing to any area, the repairs from uprooted trees can be quite challenging and usually take a lot longer than aerial reconstruction.


----------



## ruthies12

Oh man, I feel for you with the not knowing, that just sucks!  Thanks for keeping us all updated and I wish you the best of luck, I will cross my fingers that it is open on Saturday!


----------



## FtW Mike

Up in the Official September PTR AND TRIP REPORTS thread Neatokimmo in post # 573 gave a real good description of how Disney treated them and what they did for the Fort evacuees


----------



## harriettbrawner

Still no call from Guest Relations to our agent or us so I put Plan B in effect. Booked a 3 bedroom villa at the Holiday Inn Orange Lake Resort. They are waiving their cancellation policies due to the hurricane so I can cancel it once we know what Disney is doing for us. We can't change our dates at all so worst case we get a refund and do this....not my preference, but at least we would be there.


----------



## tripleb

Going on 2-1/2 hours on hold for a Guest Services Rep :-( One would tend to think that Disney could have an option for them to call you back. Already went through one phone battery while on hold.


----------



## harriettbrawner

We check in on Sept 16 for a campsite and cabin and haven't heard from Disney with our options yet. I have Plan B as emergency backup, but would love to know what's going on.


----------



## PaHunter

Team UBR and tripleb got emails about theirs. Was psoted in the sept thread.


----------



## tripleb

Finally got through to Guest Services. The CM confirmed that the Fort will "more than likely" reopen the 18th. Locating to a Resort room is really not an option now for arrival on the 17th. So, we changed our arrival date to the 18th. Now to try to re-group on another camping reservation at a Florida State Park ( Suwanee River State Park - currently closed due to Irma ). Hopefully, I can push that one up one day ... if they are open at all by the 17th.


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks Tribleb,

I haven't been able to stay on hold long enough. Looks like I'll try again this evening (busiest time of the day) or first thing in the morning. 

j


----------



## Teamubr

I called twice today. The reservations CM today, says they might have the Fort open on Saturday. Then again, maybe not. Same message from 2 different CMs 2 hours apart. I didn't have the "anticipated wait of over 2 hours" to sit on hold since I'm at work today. I'm on vacation starting tomorrow. If I can't get through tonight, I'll probably put an ear piece in and sit on hold tomorrow while I'm packing things up.

Tripleb sounds like he actually talked to someone in guest relations who would not offer a relocation for one night (17th- his check in date) since the plan is still for the Fort to open on Monday.

Still lots of confusing messages. Hopefully tomorrow or Friday have a little more clarity. I may be putting the generator from my old camper into the new one tonight. I can parking lot camp for several days that way and still go to the parks.

j


----------



## tripleb

No problem Teamubr ... good luck with your call. The Guest Services CM told me that hold times are in the 3 - 4 hour range. He also told me that the availability of Resort rooms are extremely limited due to evacuees, housing medical personnel, first responders and such. I opted not to even pursue a resort room for our original arrival of the 17th ... just too much confusion and my 65 year old brain is just plain stuffed full 

On another note, the Florida State Parks that are closed due to the storm won't reopen for quite some time. A State rep told me the park, where we were going to stay, would be closed until the 20th at the earliest. Reserve America says they have info that the parks won't reopen until the 28th. With that said, I'm not certain whether we will make the pull all in one day ( the 18th ) or, find a motel room about half way to the park ... maybe even closer.


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks again Tripleb,

I just called Lake Louisa and got the same message. They will not open until the 28th, at the earliest. 

With that, I had to go to Plan B (or F or G) for Friday night. 
*
For anyone due to check in this weekend.*
I was able to get a camp site Friday through Monday at Kissimmee KOA. 407-396-2400 They are being very accommodating and flexible. I definitely needed Friday. They had me pay for Friday night and I have Saturday and Sunday on hold, but if the Fort opens before Monday, I won't be charged for those nights. It isn't cheap. $74/night for full hookups.

j


----------



## tripleb

Good deal Teamubr and good luck with your travels.


----------



## harriettbrawner

Thanks Pat.....I got the same email yesterday. My daughter saw a post in a Disney junkies group today from someone who is checking in a day after us and they had already been contacted with their accommodations. Doesn't make sense and I really don't want to drag our camper over "just in case" they open the campground.


----------



## harriettbrawner

What a pain to have to pull the camper 2 hours hoping they will reopen and then use precious park time to relocate. We're going to have to reevaluate cancelling and going with Plan B for accommodations. I got a 3 bedroom villa at the Holiday Inn Orange Lake Resort which will give us a ton of room, just not the convenience of being on property. I would hate to give up the dining plan, but we might end up saving money in the long run. After stressing out all last week over whether we were getting hit head on by Irma, this is not what I wanted to do.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

We have a reservation for the 15th-17th and I received the email but when I called last night the CM had no clue about what I was referring to and just wanted to modify my res so that I could pay more at another resort.  I have heard so many different answers about the possible relocation but so far no calls from Disney.


----------



## Sarubo

Update!  Not true! I'm so embarrassed that I didn't fact check this first, I was in a complete panic.  I've been sent stuff by a certain family member all day since she found out we were going to Disney.  All bad articles pertaining to Dis.  She wore me down by the time I got this one.  Not true!  So sorry if I upset anyone else.



Can anyone confirm this? The Fort permanently closed? http://www.breakingnews247.net/59b8...-walt-disney-world-due-to-hurricane-irma.html


----------



## harriettbrawner

Honestly, this is not impressing me AT ALL.


----------



## snowmedic

Sarubo said:


> Can anyone confirm this? The Fort permanently closed?



Scroll all the way to the bottom of the post and you will find this:

This website is an entertainment website, news are created by users. These are humourous news, fantasy, fictional, that should not be seriously taken or as a source of information.


----------



## Sarubo

snowmedic said:


> Scroll all the way to the bottom of the post and you will find this:
> 
> This website is an entertainment website, news are created by users. These are humourous news, fantasy, fictional, that should not be seriously taken or as a source of information.


. I'm so embarrassed.  I went into full panic mode. It was sent by a family member who I always try to convince myself isn't truly a nasty person.  But clearly her little green eyes monster is showing itself.


----------



## tiggerdad

Sarubo said:


> . I'm so embarrassed.  I went into full panic mode. It was sent by a family member who I always try to convince myself isn't truly a nasty person.  But clearly her little green eyes monster is showing itself.



You need a new family member...

Then again...don't we all?


----------



## KT0191

I sat on the phone from 7a until 1p before I got through to someone at guest services. I check in on Friday and the CM told me at first that she was going to have someone who is handling the people at the Fort call me back either today or tomorrow and that I may to have reschedule or cancel. I said that was fine but hopefully we can figure it out with whoever calls me. Not even 10 seconds after I hung up with her, that same CM called me back (let me tell you..the BEST CM I've ever talked to on the phone before by the way) and asked "How does Art of Animation sound?". I obviously pounced on it and now we are staying there and I was not charged the difference or anything


----------



## Random Ninja

North of Mouse said:


> If your freezer is 'full' and you do not open it, we were told everything should be good for 3 days!



Depending on your freezer it could be less, especially if anyone opens the door to check. My MIL lost power Sunday night and just got it back yesterday and lost everything in the freezer except for what I picked up from them on Monday afternoon. We still had power so we opened the door really quick, grabbed a few things, and closed it...they have to replace everything else.


----------



## Rxdr2013

After 3 hours on hold today  a nice cm was able to get us into coronado preferred room.no extra charge would have been $600 more!.  Had to remove my last night but its ok atleast i no longer have to worry.


----------



## harriettbrawner

KT0191 said:


> I sat on the phone from 7a until 1p before I got through to someone at guest services. I check in on Friday and the CM told me at first that she was going to have someone who is handling the people at the Fort call me back either today or tomorrow and that I may to have reschedule or cancel. I said that was fine but hopefully we can figure it out with whoever calls me. Not even 10 seconds after I hung up with her, that same CM called me back (let me tell you..the BEST CM I've ever talked to on the phone before by the way) and asked "How does Art of Animation sound?". I obviously pounced on it and now we are staying there and I was not charged the difference or anything


 
We booked through a Disney travel agent and she has called twice today and her boss once. The last time they both had to leave their names and phone numbers for a call back "hopefully by tomorrow". The potential issue is if they run out of rooms before they get to our reservation. We can't reschedule and I have a backup hotel off property, but this is supposed to be a dream trip for our family with an on property stay. Trying not to give up hope.


----------



## Teamubr

And the saga continues. 

On the way home, DW said, "Lets call the reservation line again to see if they have any new info."

25 minutes later, I got a helpful CM who said there isn't any note on our reservation about being relocated, but the Fort is closed. She then offered to transfer me to guest relations. When DW told her we waited over 4 hours last night, the CM said, Let me try chatting with them. 

A few minutes later she came back on and was reading an email they sent her via chat. It said what we knew about opening on Monday, hopefully, but then said to have the guest contact guest relations or wait for the "incoming team" to contact the guest. It stated anyone with an arrival date before Monday would be accommodated at another resort at no extra charge. 

I'm sure this is the same form email they all received in the last 48 hours. I don't know if they are really running out of rooms to move people to. This is the slowest time of year and the Fort isn't that big. Who knows.

Now that I have a backup plan for Friday through Monday, I'll wait for them to call and see what they offer. I'd rather stay onsite at a WDW resort instead of a campground 5 miles away. 

I hope things continue to work out for the rest of you coming in this weekend.

j


----------



## tripleb

^^^ My brain is going to explode ! ^^^


----------



## harriettbrawner

Teamubr said:


> And the saga continues.
> 
> On the way home, DW said, "Lets call the reservation line again to see if they have any new info."
> 
> 25 minutes later, I got a helpful CM who said there isn't any note on our reservation about being relocated, but the Fort is closed. She then offered to transfer me to guest relations. When DW told her we waited over 4 hours last night, the CM said, Let me try chatting with them.
> 
> A few minutes later she came back on and was reading an email they sent her via chat. It said what we knew about opening on Monday, hopefully, but then said to have the guest contact guest relations or wait for the "incoming team" to contact the guest. It stated anyone with an arrival date before Monday would be accommodated at another resort at no extra charge.
> 
> I'm sure this is the same form email they all received in the last 48 hours. I don't know if they are really running out of rooms to move people to. This is the slowest time of year and the Fort isn't that big. Who knows.
> 
> Now that I have a backup plan for Friday through Monday, I'll wait for them to call and see what they offer. I'd rather stay onsite at a WDW resort instead of a campground 5 miles away.
> 
> I hope things continue to work out for the rest of you coming in this weekend.
> 
> j



Well that's hopeful news I guess. I'm on hold right now because our travel agent has called twice today and after waiting hours both times only was told to leave her name and number and someone would call her once they got to our reservation. Since I know that someone with a check-in date after ours has already been called I'm not putting much faith in that plan. I'm also going to bring up the dreaded throwaway reservation issue. Saw a post from someone who had one for pretty much our dates and when they got through they were told that at check-in they would be offered a room at another resort AFTER telling the CM that they already had a room elsewhere and just wanted to keep their tickets. This is one of those times that throwaways will directly affect those of us who really planned to stay at FW. Kick me out if you have to for bringing it up, but it is a problem.


----------



## Tondee

Hi all,
I am late to this whole mess. I have been watching my emails and thinking everything was fine because nothing said it wasn't. Kept getting the "you can check in online" email. I was completely taken aback when I saw the fort was closed on MDE. So, I checked here first. (of course) 
The email I was watching for went to my promotions box. I don't know why when all the other Disney Destinations emails hit my regular inbox. 
My check in is this Sat. I am currently on hold which is going on 2 hours. 
Thanks to everyone sharing and letting me know what to expect!


----------



## Tondee

Well, just got off the phone. They are putting me up at All Stars Music. Grateful I don't have to cancel. No extra charge even though I had a basic campsite booked for the fort.


----------



## Random Ninja

mrsclark said:


> Thanks @2goofycampers and @tiggerdad - planning this trip has been a huge challenge already since I usually only plan for 2 (adults!) and switching to nine (including 3 kids) is quite different.  I know if FW doesn't open by 9/27 everyone in my group will be looking at me, "What do we do now?" so I am trying to stay a half step ahead...



If it helps, we have a tent site booked for 9/23-9/27 and got the "About your WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort Arrival!" email today reminding us our trip is coming up. There's nothing mentioning the resort or anything at the resort being closed so there's a good chance everything will be back to normal in the next 10 days.


----------



## mrsclark

Random Ninja said:


> If it helps, we have a tent site booked for 9/23-9/27 and got the "About your WALT DISNEY WORLD® Resort Arrival!" email today reminding us our trip is coming up. There's nothing mentioning the resort or anything at the resort being closed so there's a good chance everything will be back to normal in the next 10 days.



Thanks for the update!  I am keeping an eye on this thread and checking it multiple times a day to learn the latest news!


----------



## tiggerdad

Tondee said:


> My check in is this Sat. I am currently on hold which is going on 2 hours.
> Thanks to everyone sharing and letting me know what to expect!



What to expect?

About another 2 hours on hold.  You had supper yet?


----------



## North of Mouse

Random Ninja said:


> Depending on your freezer it could be less, especially if anyone opens the door to check. My MIL lost power Sunday night and just got it back yesterday and lost everything in the freezer except for what I picked up from them on Monday afternoon. We still had power so we opened the door really quick, grabbed a few things, and closed it...they have to replace everything else.



Yes, you definitely should not open the door - even once!
Ours was packed, but, of course we lost it all anyway as our electricity was off a week. It was a packed 15cu.ft, so would have been ok after 3 days. Still was 'cool' after 7 days, but of course ruined.


----------



## Bob Dolewhip

tiggerdad said:


> You need a new family member...
> 
> Then again...don't we all?


Can I sign up for a rich, elderly uncle who has no children of his own?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Well it seems that the CM I just spoke with did know about the Ft. Wilderness email I received at least. Unfortunately, the queue for Guest Services was full to capacity for the night so she said I could call tomorrow or a team would be calling about relocation.  We are due to arrive Friday so I hope I either get a call or get it settled tomorrow.  The not knowing what to expect is stressful and spending hours on hold is not fun.


----------



## friendofeeyore

I know this is silly, but I am also concerned about all the turkeys, deer, Squirrels, birds etc. where would they go to hid from Irma - mean Irma


----------



## tigger92662

friendofeeyore said:


> I know this is silly, but I am also concerned about all the turkeys, deer, Squirrels, birds etc. where would they go to hid from Irma - mean Irma


Not silly at all. Animals always seem to know where to hide. As for the squirrels at the Fort, they probably banded together and were able to repel the winds and rain.


----------



## RSCamaro69

Just checked in today. Our original reservation was for Sun the 10th thru Tues 19th. Got a call on the 9th and after discussion and me also living in path of hurricane, they amended my reservation to Wed 13th (today) thru Tues 19. Yesterday I was 15 minutes into what I was told would be a two hour wait to speak to someone when reservations again called me. They told me to show up at the fort today and they would send us to a resort but didn't know which one. Showed up about 10:00 this morning. Could go no further than guard shack out front. They checked my reservation and said the only place they could send anyone was PopCentury. AOA was available earlier but was now full. Went to Pop Century and it was a mad house. We told the cm we really didn't want to stay and ask if she could see if anything else was available or we would cancel. She called several places and found us a room at Caribbean Beach. Went over and the manager gave us a pirate room with a water view for same price as the campground resident get away price we had. Very happy. 
Also, guard at fort said there was a LOT of damage with numerous downed trees and problems with utilities. Said it would not open up before Monday and possibly later.


----------



## harriettbrawner

Don't we have a CM who is a regular on this board? I'd just like to get an idea how they are determining who is called and when. I got through to reservations after a very short hold tonight, but of course the CM couldn't help me and since I made the reservation through a travel agent she said that guest services wouldn't talk to me even if I got through.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) DISNEY says there is over $1-million in damage to Fort Wilderness.
. . . downed trees
. . . building and structure damage
2) Closures
. . . HDDR closed until further notice
. . . Mickey BBQ Closed until further notice.
. . . there are no FIRM DATES to resume full (all normal) operations of The Fort
. . . current camper ressies are being moved to other resort rooms
. . . some Fort employees are currently being deployed to other resorts and other duties
. . . some CM's are being retained at The Fort to assist in the clean-up
3) *RUMOR - RUMOR - RUMOR*
. . . there is an unofficial Facebook posting from a non-Fort-CM that Disney will close Fort Wilderness
. . . the rumor goes that they will build a large DVC, similar in size of Old Key West
. . . the rumor goes that density of a DVC is far superior to the spread-out occupancy rate of a campground
. . . the rumor goes that a new DVC would be high-rises, to further increase revenue
. . . the rumor goes that the DVC profit is instantaneous, and not spread out over a 40-year mortgage
4) I have no knowledge of what Disney will do with Fort Wilderness.
. . . My very fond dream is they just repair it and continue my favorite resort.
. . . The reasoning behind tearing down FW does make economic sense.
. . . I hope Ogre (I mean Iger) would once forego profit and leave such a guest-centric resort alone.


_NOTE: Official Internal Website Communication to CM's regarding Fort Wilderness_
 
_"We anticipate that Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will reopen next week, but it remains closed at this time as we clean up the property following the storm. Guests with existing reservations will be relocated to other accommodations within Walt Disney World Resort hotels._

_ Dining reservations at the resort, including Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue and Mickey’s Backyard BBQ, will be canceled while the resort is closed. As a result, Guests with reservations will need assistance with booking alternative dining arrangements or refunds. _

_*Frequently Asked Question (for use on a reactive basis):*_

_*I have a reservation at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground. What do I do?*_
_Guests with reservations at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will be relocated to other Walt Disney World Resort hotels while we move forward from the impacts due to Hurricane Irma._

_*When will the Campground reopen?*_
_We look forward to sharing more information as we assess the impacts to our property."_


----------



## KristinU

Thanks Rusty Scupper.  I gotta say, though, that I'm not loving the overall tone of your post.  I don't tend to believe the rumors, but building and structure damage along with tree removal could take quite some time...and hopefully that's the path they'll be going down!


----------



## FatherOfNerds

RSCamaro69 said:


> Just checked in today. Our original reservation was for Sun the 10th thru Tues 19th. Got a call on the 9th and after discussion and me also living in path of hurricane, they amended my reservation to Wed 13th (today) thru Tues 19. Yesterday I was 15 minutes into what I was told would be a two hour wait to speak to someone when reservations again called me. They told me to show up at the fort today and they would send us to a resort but didn't know which one. Showed up about 10:00 this morning. Could go no further than guard shack out front. They checked my reservation and said the only place they could send anyone was PopCentury. AOA was available earlier but was now full. Went to Pop Century and it was a mad house. We told the cm we really didn't want to stay and ask if she could see if anything else was available or we would cancel. She called several places and found us a room at Caribbean Beach. Went over and the manager gave us a pirate room with a water view for same price as the campground resident get away price we had. Very happy.
> Also, guard at fort said there was a LOT of damage with numerous downed trees and problems with utilities. Said it would not open up before Monday and possibly later.



We're set to arrive on Tuesday and as of this morning all I'm getting is the usual check in confirmation, nothing to suggest that we'll be relocated. I guess right now it's still day by day as they get things cleared up. Hoping everyone traveling down in the next few days can at least get accommodated.


----------



## harriettbrawner

Thank you for the update. Our party of 12 is scheduled to arrive for a campsite and cabin this Saturday the 16th and we still haven't been contacted with a plan. Our travel agent has called 3 times and only been told that they will call her back. I'm in need of some serious pixie dust right now.


----------



## amcc

friendofeeyore said:


> I know this is silly, but I am also concerned about all the turkeys, deer, Squirrels, birds etc. where would they go to hid from Irma - mean Irma



We watched squirrels run across the power lines throughout the storm in Miami and they have been feasting on the thousands of downed avocados since the minute the storm was over. They're good


----------



## amcc

I guess our other thread is gone. We still have no power but my parents got it yesterday so we are staying there. The heat and humidity are awful but can't complain too much that Miami suffered mainly tree canopy damage. Obviously, our Keys camping trip to Curry Hammock next week is off, maybe the October one to Kissimmee State Preserve. Scary reading the news about the Fort especially the unsubstantiated rumors being spread (even here) about its permanent closure. Looking forward to a "refreshed" Fort for our New Years teip.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I hope Disney continues operating the Fort, giving hope to red headed step children everywhere


----------



## Teamubr

Thanks TRS,

Great to hear from you and the sharing of the "company line". 

Like often occurs in times of uncertainty, opinion and speculation lead to rumors that take on a life of their own. I have no doubt that many different plans have existed over the years on options for the Fort property. Just days after a disaster are when assessment and recovery occur, not long term decisions. 

I'm sure some of the Fort will reopen soon. That's when I would expect serious conversations about "What next?"

j


----------



## Teamubr

One other comment about $1,000,000 worth of damage.

That really isn't much when you consider the revenue generation of the Fort. Using broad numbers, it is less than 9 days of revenue.

The Fort Wiki says there are 800 campsites and 409 cabins. Using an average $100/night average across all 1209 units is $120,900 per day. 8.2 days and you are at $1,000,000.

They have likely lost more than a million in cancelled/relocated campers since last Saturday.

j


----------



## ruthies12

Teamubr said:


> One other comment about $1,000,000 worth of damage.
> 
> That really isn't much when you consider the revenue generation of the Fort. Using broad numbers, it is less than 9 days of revenue.
> 
> The Fort Wiki says there are 800 campsites and 409 cabins. Using an average $100/night average across all 1209 units is $120,900 per day. 8.2 days and you are at $1,000,000.
> 
> They have likely lost more than a million in cancelled/relocated campers since last Saturday.
> 
> j



that wouldn't be how much they really make once you subtract for all the workers, water and electric usage, upkeep etc. but I do think you are right overall- the fort has got to be a cash cow for them at the prices they charge. 

My fingers are still crossed that my stay won't be affected.  My biggest concern with what Rusty reports (and thank you so much for reporting btw!) is the part about the "full" operations.  If they have even one loop that takes longer to get electric restored or whatever but open the rest of the campground, how are they going to go about deciding who still gets to keep their fort reservation and who gets bumped?  Just one loop down could be quite a lot of people who don't get to camp


----------



## KalamityJane

ruthies12 said:


> that wouldn't be how much they really make once you subtract for all the workers, water and electric usage, upkeep etc. but I do think you are right overall- the fort has got to be a cash cow for them at the prices they charge.
> 
> My fingers are still crossed that my stay won't be affected.  My biggest concern with what Rusty reports (and thank you so much for reporting btw!) is the part about the "full" operations.  If they have even one loop that takes longer to get electric restored or whatever but open the rest of the campground, how are they going to go about deciding who still gets to keep their fort reservation and who gets bumped?  Just one loop down could be quite a lot of people who don't get to camp


Thinking about this too, they don't have to do much work for camp sites (housekeeping etc) as compared to a normal hotel room. 
On the structural damage, I was thinking they didn't have many buildings, but they have all the bathrooms/laundry plus all the cabins and then of course the main areas. With all the trees down, that could really be a lot of damage. 

I'm hoping they don't go DVC (I know, it's a rumor). We adore camping.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Teamubr said:


> One other comment about $1,000,000 worth of damage.
> 
> That really isn't much when you consider the revenue generation of the Fort. Using broad numbers, it is less than 9 days of revenue.
> 
> The Fort Wiki says there are 800 campsites and 409 cabins. Using an average $100/night average across all 1209 units is $120,900 per day. 8.2 days and you are at $1,000,000.
> 
> They have likely lost more than a million in cancelled/relocated campers since last Saturday.
> 
> j



I actually did the same math last night - just out of curiosity.  Although, I landed a bit higher (cabins don't go for $100 per night, and you have to figure in HDDR, MBYB, TE, activities, boat rentals, etc...).  The gross income of the Fort has to exceed $1m per week, easily. 

That said, as to the rumor itself (and this isn't pointed at the OP, as it is clearly noted as a rumor) - everything I've seen stems from a rumor about extensive damage to the Fort that is causing them to cancel.  This rumor emerged on a page that has a big green button at the bottom of the stories that says 'Create a Prank!'  I've been blown away at how much I've seen this thing thrown around when the source is so clearly fake.  The supposed-CM claim of a new DVC replacing the Fort holds no water for me at all, and I presume is simply an extension of this same rumor.  WDW has PLENTY of land to build a DVC if they want to - they don't need to take away a money-maker like FW to do it.


----------



## jknezek

It's amazing how much legs that prank continues to have. I believe The Fort was closed for 3 weeks after the storm in 2004 (Charlie?). I expect it will reopen in due time after Irma. It will be cleaned up, trees trimmed back, any leaners removed. Spots that used to offer privacy may offer less. Others that didn't have much may be even more barren for a while. Nature will return, new trees will grow.

Another thing to keep in mind is there was a massive infrastructure project already underway at The Fort. I'm guessing this storm has done nothing to improve the water and sewer problems of the aging pipes. I expect we will have a partial opening of some loops as it gets cleaned maybe as early as Monday and then more loops as possible, with those affected by the infrastructure project remaining in partial use. In other words, more or less business begins to return next week and will grow into the full Fort over time.

Lastly, don't forget the place is built on a swamp. A lot of water has been dumped on the Orlando area since the drought ended. Remember those fire bans? Seems like a lot of rainstorms ago. Irma added substantially to the soggy problem. So there is probably quite a bit of draining water that needs to go before some loops can be reopened or even worked on as well.

It's a slow process, as the cleanup from Charlie? showed. It will happen, The Fort will reopen. It's a problem for those with short term vacations planned, but that is a known issue with planning a FL vacation during hurricane season.


----------



## tripleb

Hope this doesn't mean that the Fort won't reopen until the 20th.


----------



## jknezek

tripleb said:


> Hope this doesn't mean that the Fort won't reopen until the 20th.
> 
> View attachment 269527


I think that is very likely


----------



## Tondee

The cast member I spoke with last night said that there was about 6 or 8 garbage trucks lined up at the fort yesterday morning waiting to go in. She drove by on the way to take her children to childcare since schools are closed. So, they are working on it. She also said she just heard there were lots of trees on the wires throughout the campground.


----------



## Teamubr

I agree the prank post rings familiar to the "rumor" Rusty posted. 

The question is which came first? Odd that the same $1 million is mentioned in both, but Rusty has that top of the list and not listed as a rumor. I'll suspect someone saw the real notice to CMs and made the prank post using something that was factual.

Either way, the prank is just that and I'll stick with my prior post. The Fort will open in some capacity (likely limited as cleanup/repair progresses). Beyond that? We are all at the mercy of the TDC bean counters.

j


----------



## Tondee

My check in was supposed to be on Sat. The cast member said that they were calling all Friday check in's (this was last night-Thurs when I spoke with her.) She went on to say, I would have been called today about my Sat check in if I had not called.


----------



## Sarubo

tiggerdad said:


> You need a new family member...
> 
> Then again...don't we all?


Tell me about it!!!  My SIL is a CM so I stupidly thought she might know something the rest of us don't.  She's mad bc she had planned a vacation up near us and assumed she was staying at our house.  When she found out we were going to WDW, she started sending all this "news" our way.


----------



## tltay2005

Just a reminder to all that the CM's you are dealing with may have lost their own homes in this mess.  Please be patient and try to understand that although your vacation may be disrupted, the person on the other end of the line may have just had their life disrupted.


----------



## Cousin Ed C

According to WDWMagic.com is going to reopen next week.


----------



## morrik5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I hope Disney continues operating the Fort, giving hope to red headed step children everywhere


As well as red headed parents and children


----------



## Teamubr

Just saw this in News and Rumors

Interesting that it doesn't say when "next week". Either way, I'm supposed to be there all week, so I'll get to enjoy some of the Fort.

j


----------



## SmithCrazy3

Don't forget the money they lose by relocating campers to resort rooms that are much higher than campsite rates and not charging them more than the campsite rates 

(says my positive thinking that my October trip will be JUST FINE)


----------



## morrik5

Where will they park all of the campers/rvs? Other resorts probably won't have room to store the number of larger rigs coming to the Fort at one time.


----------



## ruthies12

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/09/updat...t-disney-world-will-likely-re-open-next-week/


----------



## Keri d

We are scheduled for a cabin in FW on Sat 9/16-9/20. I had not gotten an email or notification as of this morning, however I just received a call from a cast member to relocate us. I was so happy, as I was not looking forward to spending my afternoon on hold with Disney all afternoon. They are calling me back to double check a few things we need for our party, but they offered a choice for Art/animation suite or All Star Music suite. The CM did tell me it would be closed through 9/20.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

A few things I know to be true as we're camping nearby and have a kid in the College Program who didn't realize we weren't AT the Fort and went there today to see us and have family trying to change reservations for hotels next week (Sept 20-23):

1. When our son accidentally went to FW today he saw an excavator and three dump trucks go in. Not sure if that's due to existing projects or not. He did not see visible damage to the campground from the gate where he was stopped.

2. He is currently at MK and said there are lot of RVs parked there. More than normal. It could be they offered parking to people who are supposed to be staying there right now in one of the outer MK lots. He wasn't specific. I know the power companies were staging there during the storm in one of the outer lots.

3. We have extended family joining us next week when we're theoretically splitting a stay between Bay Lake Towers and Fort Wilderness. One of my sisters tried to get a hotel room for herself during the time we will be at FW and was told there are no rooms available on property. I'm suspecting that _could_ be because they need to hold a whole lot of rooms for people scheduled at FW as well as the Florida residents who are staying on property until they get power back at their homes. Might lead to the thought that the closing could go on for a while.

In Orlando in general, damage seems to be minimal. We went to the DVC Moonlight Magic event last night at Animal Kingdom and there was no noticeable damage at AK, despite the fact we were told it was the only park to lose power. Can't tell how crowds were as it was an after hours event.

It's hotter than Hades down here! I cannot believe my sisters convinced me to stray from my typical January touring plan. This Minnesota girl is melting! We're working in the 5th wheel today with all shades drawn. We're like cave people! Any tips from those of you experienced in camping in the heat are welcome. We just started our full-time journey 10 days ago...


----------



## MinnesotaChill

BTW: If any of you are in a pickle with RV accommodations, ThemeWorld is not fancy AT ALL but it has space. It's $38/night. It's next to a MUCH nicer KOA, but they look fuller. They also have shade. We have none. We're 42' long with a F350 and we had to park sideways in front of the trailer, but the sites are pull through. We're about 12 minutes from property.

We chose it because it has a monthly rate of $430 and we will be coming and going over the month and didn't want to keep moving. We can stay plugged in while we're gone. We also don't have kids to worry about, but there is a pool, a playground, a fenced in dog area and it is quiet. There are also very small cabins. 

If you were planning to stay at the Fort and have dogs, this might be a good option for you since boarding them for a week will be VERY expensive at Best Friends.

Whether we'll stay here again or not remains to be seen, but it is a place to park that is safe, clean, friendly and cheap.


----------



## harriettbrawner

Tondee said:


> My check in was supposed to be on Sat. The cast member said that they were calling all Friday check in's (this was last night-Thurs when I spoke with her.) She went on to say, I would have been called today about my Sat check in if I had not called.



Our travel agent is on hold today for the FOURTH time trying to find out what is happening with our Saturday check-in for a campsite and a cabin. I'm not upset with the CM's or Guest Services because they are just doing their jobs, but corporate is going to be getting an earful from me when this is over. We are 48 hours from check-in for TWELVE people and still have no idea what is going on. This is not acceptable, especially when we know that people with check-in dates after ours have already been contacted and given their accommodations.


----------



## Teamubr

harriettbrawner said:


> especially when we know that people with check-in dates after ours have already been contacted and given their accommodations.


This is probably the most frustrating part. Not sure what criteria the "incoming team" uses, but it does seem odd.

Still waiting for a call too, but leaving in a few hours for our Saturday check in anyway.

j


----------



## tripleb

I talked with a CM this morning concerning the Hoop-De-Doo Revue re-opening date. She didn't have a clue whether the Fort would be associated with the same date so, she put me through to Dining Reservations ... they were clueless also with the same "Have a magical day" final response


----------



## harriettbrawner

Teamubr said:


> This is probably the most frustrating part. Not sure what criteria the "incoming team" uses, but it does seem odd.
> 
> Still waiting for a call too, but leaving in a few hours for our Saturday check in anyway.
> 
> j



Not looking good at this point. Our agent got finally got through and was told there are no rooms left, BUT someone is still going to call uher "hopefully today but by tomorrow morning". I am getting close to livid over this....and my husband will tell you that is a dangerous place for anyone in the frag radius.

We have no options to reschedule so I have a backup hotel room, but the entire plan for this trip was for our kids and grandkids to "stay in the middle of the magic"....which isn't so magical right now.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

MinnesotaChill said:


> He is currently at MK and said there are lot of RVs parked there



1) Yep.
2) Fort guests are forced to park the RV's and the people are moved to another resort (aka: WDW hotel).
3) Today, THE FORT is not operating as a campground.
. . . The Fort is in "cleanup mode"
. . . although I am not there physically, my buddies tell me there is an army of bulldozers and dump trucks
. . . am going to drive there tomorrow (Friday, 9/15/2017) to see if I can get some "straight dope"
4) The "Disney Line" is a possible opening/reopening next week - that would be so great.
5) I am hoping this is true.
6) I would be so disappointed if some of the closing rumor was actually true.
. . . remember, the rumor being spread started as a Facebook post from a non-Fort-CM
. . . personally, I put little stock in rumors from such sources
7) I do not believe such a rumor, but had to mention it just to get it off-the-plate.
. . . if I didn't bring it/them up, someone would ask about it/them
. . . even if I could not address the rumor, one has to bring it up, so it can be dismissed
. . . as a retired company President and Managing Director, *we always addressed rumors (even false ones) - if left unaddressed, rumors just festered*


----------



## harriettbrawner

I hope they reopen at some point, but the Disney magic is fading fast here.


----------



## tiggerdad

TheRustyScupper said:


> . . . am going to drive there tomorrow (Friday, 9/15/2017) to see if I can get some "*straight dope*"



If you don't have any luck I know a friend of a friend named Raoul who can score some.

Uh...

Oops.

No cops on here is it?


----------



## North of Mouse

harriettbrawner said:


> Not looking good at this point. Our agent got finally got through and was told there are no rooms left, BUT someone is still going to call uher "hopefully today but by tomorrow morning". I am getting close to livid over this....and my husband will tell you that is a dangerous place for anyone in the frag radius.
> 
> We have no options to reschedule so I have a backup hotel room, but the entire plan for this trip was for our kids and grandkids to "stay in the middle of the magic"....which isn't so magical right now.



Know it would be very disappointing not to have your plans working out, but hopefully you can still enjoy most things with your family there - not like being at FW, I know!

Having gone through many hurricanes over the years, and being impacted by them with tree damage, etc. I do know that Disney can't/couldn't do anything about it. With all the trees at FW, it's also very vulnerable to lots of damage. Think there were trees that hit some of the buildings also.
Know they are working non stop to get everything back in order as quickly as possible. They want to keep that revenue coming!!!


----------



## harriettbrawner

North of Mouse said:


> Know it would be very disappointing not to have your plans working out, but hopefully you can still enjoy most things with your family there - not like being at FW, I know!
> 
> Having gone through many hurricanes over the years, and being impacted by them with tree damage, etc. I do know that Disney can't/couldn't do anything about it. With all the trees at FW, it's also very vulnerable to lots of damage. Think there were trees that hit some of the buildings also.
> Know they are working non stop to get everything back in order as quickly as possible. They want to keep that revenue coming!!!



Honestly it's not about plans not working out. We went through the hurricane too. We live in New Port Richey and until the last second we were expecting a category 3 or 4 storm to hit us. We knew that something might go wrong, but never expected that it would be what appears to be a totally mismanaged communication plan on Disney's part. People with check-in dates after ours have had their accommodations for 2 days and we're on our 10th phone call and probably 20+ hours in hold times still trying to get info 48 hours before we're due to check in. This is unacceptable regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## tripleb

Ok Folks,

Just got this Email and it doesn't sound good:


September 2017

Dear Bennett Family,


We have an important update about your upcoming reservation at The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort.

For the safety of our Guests and Cast Members, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground is closed until further notice as we recover from Hurricane Irma.

If you wish to relocate to another Walt Disney World® Resort hotel or reschedule your trip, please contact us at your earliest convenience so we can assist you by calling the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY.

We apologize for the inconvenience and would like to reassure you that any customary cancellation fees will be waived.

Thank you for your understanding and flexibility.


Sincerely,

_Disney Destinations, LLC_ 

Arrival Date: 9/18/2017


----------



## VAfamily1998

I know my issue is *far away* compared to a lot of you, but I'd like opinions.   We have a cabin reservation for marathon weekend (january 3-8).   We are a family of 6, so our lodging options are limited.   This talk of closing the Fort completely worries me.
Our second choice would be a deluxe room at BWI.   Because marathon weekend is popular, and it falls so close to the Christmas/New Years period this year, there is already very limited choice for a party of our size.    

If you were in our shoes--would you go ahead and switch to the deluxe room at BWI now, while it it is still available?  Or wait and hope they DO in fact re-open FW?   The cost difference is not insignificant--$379/night for a cabin vs. $899/night for a deluxe room at BWI--so we'd really like to keep the cabin if possible.   But if FW does close permanently, I'd hate to miss out on the BWI room because it sold out.


----------



## harriettbrawner

VAfamily1998 said:


> I know my issue is *far away* compared to a lot of you, but I'd like opinions.   We have a cabin reservation for marathon weekend (january 3-8).   We are a family of 6, so our lodging options are limited.   This talk of closing the Fort completely worries me.
> Our second choice would be a deluxe room at BWI.   Because marathon weekend is popular, and it falls so close to the Christmas/New Years period this year, there is already very limited choice for a party of our size.
> 
> If you were in our shoes--would you go ahead and switch to the deluxe room at BWI now, while it it is still available?  Or wait and hope they DO in fact re-open FW?   The cost difference is not insignificant--$379/night for a cabin vs. $899/night for a deluxe room at BWI--so we'd really like to keep the cabin if possible.   But if FW does close permanently, I'd hate to miss out on the BWI room because it sold out.



I'm no expert, but I do think they will reopen and I don't think now is the time to make any changes to your reservation unless you just really want to stay at BWI. I would wait out this coming week and see what happens.


----------



## harriettbrawner

That's the email I got on Wednesday. If you still want to go this week you need to get comfy and call them now.


----------



## garneska

@VAfamily1998 i would not change your ressie.  You should be fine at the cabins. Be part of the fort runners group. There are a few of us.


----------



## North of Mouse

harriettbrawner said:


> Honestly it's not about plans not working out. We went through the hurricane too. We live in New Port Richey and until the last second we were expecting a category 3 or 4 storm to hit us. We knew that something might go wrong, but never expected that it would be what appears to be a totally mismanaged communication plan on Disney's part. People with check-in dates after ours have had their accommodations for 2 days and we're on our 10th phone call and probably 20+ hours in hold times still trying to get info 48 hours before we're due to check in. This is unacceptable regardless of the circumstances.



So sorry!


----------



## Cosmic

VAfamily1998 said:


> I know my issue is *far away* compared to a lot of you, but I'd like opinions.   We have a cabin reservation for marathon weekend (january 3-8).   We are a family of 6, so our lodging options are limited.   This talk of closing the Fort completely worries me.
> Our second choice would be a deluxe room at BWI.   Because marathon weekend is popular, and it falls so close to the Christmas/New Years period this year, there is already very limited choice for a party of our size.
> 
> If you were in our shoes--would you go ahead and switch to the deluxe room at BWI now, while it it is still available?  Or wait and hope they DO in fact re-open FW?   The cost difference is not insignificant--$379/night for a cabin vs. $899/night for a deluxe room at BWI--so we'd really like to keep the cabin if possible.   But if FW does close permanently, I'd hate to miss out on the BWI room because it sold out.


This is personal opinion, but if Disney made a snap judgment to close the Fort after seeing the storm damage, they would never have floated possible return dates. It just would have been "closed indefinitely", and then they would eventually get around to cancelling everyone's reservations.

Now, for your situation, if you want the peace of mind... why not book a separate backup reservation? Most likely, the Fort will be back up and running within a couple of weeks and you'll still be well within your cancellation window for your BWI reservation. Disney will just be holding on to your money for a while until the Fort reopens. 45 days (assuming a package) from 1/3 is the middle of November; if things about the Fort aren't cleared up by then... well, maybe we should worry.


----------



## tripleb

Yes, I got the same email a couple of days ago ... but now, it appears that the re-open date of the 18th ain't gonna happen either. I am on the phone right now with a CM and she is telling me that the Fort might open sometime next week.


----------



## KalamityJane

Cosmic said:


> This is personal opinion, but if Disney made a snap judgment to close the Fort after seeing the storm damage, they would never have floated possible return dates. It just would have been "closed indefinitely", and then they would eventually get around to cancelling everyone's reservations.
> 
> Now, for your situation, if you want the peace of mind... why not book a separate backup reservation? Most likely, the Fort will be back up and running within a couple of weeks and you'll still be well within your cancellation window for your BWI reservation. Disney will just be holding on to your money for a while until the Fort reopens. 45 days (assuming a package) from 1/3 is the middle of November; if things about the Fort aren't cleared up by then... well, maybe we should worry.


We are booked end of October... I'm keeping my Fort reservation because there is no way it won't be ready by then. That's 6 weeks from now.


----------



## harriettbrawner

tripleb said:


> Yes, I got the same email a couple of days ago ... but now, it appears that the re-open date of the 18th ain't gonna happen either. I am on the phone right now with a CM and she is telling me that the Fort might open sometime next week.



The date we have for reopening is Sept 20. My gut tells me it won't be until the next week, but we'll see. Hopefully Rusty Scupper will be able to get in and give a real-time assessment tomorrow.


----------



## KalamityJane

harriettbrawner said:


> The date we have for reopening is Sept 20. My gut tells me it won't be until the next week, but we'll see. Hopefully Rusty Scupper will be able to get in and give a real-time assessment tomorrow.


My parents have a check in date of the 22nd (I think). Should be interesting to see if they make the 20th.


----------



## tripleb

So, after a lengthy discussion with the CM, we decided to cancel our trip. A full refund will be posted to our CC. We will try again some other time. Sorry I had to miss all the fun with the campers that might be able to wait it out.


----------



## harriettbrawner

tripleb said:


> So, after a lengthy discussion with the CM, we decided to cancel our trip. A full refund will be posted to our CC. We will try again some other time. Sorry I had to miss all the fun with the campers that might be able to wait it out.



Oh man I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## Cosmic

KalamityJane said:


> We are booked end of October... I'm keeping my Fort reservation because there is no way it won't be ready by then. That's 6 weeks from now.


We arrive in the beginning of November, and I'm not giving Irma a second thought. Sean, Tammy, and Vince, however... well, we'll cross those bridges if we come to them.


----------



## ruthies12

Rusty that would be so awesome if you are able to give us all a better update tomorrow.   Thank you!!!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

KalamityJane said:


> We are booked end of October... I'm keeping my Fort reservation because there is no way it won't be ready by then. That's 6 weeks from now.



We are the same - arriving 6 weeks from today.  I am 'tuned in' for the sake of knowing when firm information is released, but I have no real worries about our time there.


----------



## AMBMAC

Hey guys- I'm a Disney newbie here... Our family of 5 is scheduled to arrive 09/24 for a week at a cabin. Spoke to a CM yesterday who assured me that everything would be up and running by our arrival, but now after finding this board, i'm so confused what I should be doing.  The CM i talked to didn't even give an option to relocate yet.


----------



## Sarubo

This is the problem I'm having with Disney.  There is no official answer, we are just being kept in limbo and it's starting to tick me off.  There are people traveling down there, as we speak.  Campers usually take a few days travel time.  What about those that aren't on these boards?  What about those that don't/can't check their emails on the road?  They are really dropping the ball on this one.  Pick a date and have it ready.  By now there has been plenty of time to do an overall check and estimate of repair.  Let your campers know so that they can make other arrangements if need be.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

harriettbrawner said:


> Honestly it's not about plans not working out. We went through the hurricane too. We live in New Port Richey and until the last second we were expecting a category 3 or 4 storm to hit us. We knew that something might go wrong, but never expected that it would be what appears to be a totally mismanaged communication plan on Disney's part. People with check-in dates after ours have had their accommodations for 2 days and we're on our 10th phone call and probably 20+ hours in hold times still trying to get info 48 hours before we're due to check in. This is unacceptable regardless of the circumstances.




I finally received a call this morning for our check in tomorrow but missed it by a minute so it went to voice mail.  I called back immediately and literally spent my day trying to get to Guest Services. 5 hours spent between 2 calls which were disconnected at 2 hours 14 min and again at 2 hours 18 min.  The CM I spoke with before connecting me the second time to Guest Services said she just had a guy disconnected 3 times today.  We are due to check in tomorrow.  I don't fault the CMs either but the communication has been terrible.  I got my email that my magic bands would be at the resort this afternoon. At this point I have no idea which resort??! My voice message asked me to call. I did to no avail except long holds and dropped calls.  Seriously rethinking even getting our annual passes and going to Food & Wine this year.


----------



## jknezek

I think people are asking a lot for Disney to pick a date and stay with it. Major parts of the campground are still flooded, meaning work is delayed in those areas. The workforce is variable as workers are day to day dealing with their own storm related issues. Disney is trying to reopen as soon as possible but that date simply isn't known. If it is a problem then reschedule. There are bigger issues at play than a vacation that can be refunded.

 I sympathize with the inconvenience and I understand that you are getting imperfect information and long wait times, but all this was suspected before the storm hit. Patience must extend more than a few days as it has been less than a week since the storm rolled through. As for people being enroute, if they didn't call the campground following a hurricane I question their judgement. This was not an unknown event. I'd also point out The Fort was closed for three weeks following the storms in '04. It is quite reasonable that this will take more than a week.


----------



## tigger92662

Teamubr said:


> Still waiting for a call too, but leaving in a few hours for our Saturday check in anyway.


Safe travels Teamubr, hope all goes well. Keep us up to date when you can


----------



## serenitygr

jknezek said:


> There are bigger issues at play than a vacation that can be refunded.
> 
> As for people being enroute, if they didn't call the campground following a hurricane I question their judgement. This was not an unknown event.



But there's two problems with this. 1st - at least a couple people on the road right now heading to the Fort were told to go ahead and come Sunday- directly led to believe they'd have a campsite when they got there. And 2nd- only disneys part of this vacation can be refunded at this point in time. And for us ( and I'm sure there's many others in the same situation) we are a family of 9 with plane tickets, universal tickets, legoland tickets, and gator land tickets. None of these are refundable now that Irma has past and things are up and running again. That's a HUGE chunk of money we'd lose if we simply "rescheduled ", because this is the only time of year we can go.


----------



## jknezek

serenitygr said:


> But there's two problems with this. 1st - at least a couple people on the road right now heading to the Fort were told to go ahead and come Sunday- directly led to believe they'd have a campsite when they got there. And 2nd- only disneys part of this vacation can be refunded at this point in time. And for us ( and I'm sure there's many others in the same situation) we are a family of 9 with plane tickets, universal tickets, legoland tickets, and gator land tickets. None of these are refundable now that Irma has past and things are up and running again. That's a HUGE chunk of money we'd lose if we simply "rescheduled ", because this is the only time of year we can go.



Agreed. That is difficult, but you can hardly hold Disney responsible for non-Disney parts of your vacation. I get the frustration. I really do and I sympathize though it probably doesn't come across real well. I just think that there is only so much Disney can do, and they don't have a crystal ball. They have given dates they are targeting, but haven't given anything firm for a reason. It simply can't be done. Perhaps they should have simply given a date 4 weeks out from the day after the storm hit, but how much difference would that have made? People would be furious at their cancelled reservations, especially when the rumor got out that The Fort was ready to open after 2 weeks. And it still wouldn't have helped much with non-Disney aspects of peoples' vacations.

What people really want is a magic wand to make it all better, and sadly Disney can only do that in the movies. I also think part of the problem is that The Fort is unique. The number of people per site or per cabin is not replicated too many other places in the resorts. So if you are coming with 10 people in a trailer or tent or 6 in a cabin, there really are only so many rooms they can give you that are set up that way in other resorts. Larger parties are harder to accommodate and putting people in multiple rooms is... not optimal for many reasons, although I'm sure revenue is one of them.

I know people hate paying for trip insurance, but travelling to Florida in hurricane season, for a very expensive Disney vacation, having good trip insurance is non-negotiable.


----------



## tigger92662

TheRustyScupper said:


> . . although I am not there physically, my buddies tell me there is an army of bulldozers and dump trucks
> . . . am going to drive there tomorrow (Friday, 9/15/2017) to see if I can get some "straight dope"


Rusty Scupper, glad to hear from you. How are you feeling? How is recovery going? Hopefully you'll be back to work soon. Thanks for the updates so far.


----------



## harriettbrawner

jknezek said:


> I think people are asking a lot for Disney to pick a date and stay with it. Major parts of the campground are still flooded, meaning work is delayed in those areas. The workforce is variable as workers are day to day dealing with their own storm related issues. Disney is trying to reopen as soon as possible but that date simply isn't known. If it is a problem then reschedule. There are bigger issues at play than a vacation that can be refunded.
> 
> I sympathize with the inconvenience and I understand that you are getting imperfect information and long wait times, but all this was suspected before the storm hit. Patience must extend more than a few days as it has been less than a week since the storm rolled through. As for people being enroute, if they didn't call the campground following a hurricane I question their judgement. This was not an unknown event. I'd also point out The Fort was closed for three weeks following the storms in '04. It is quite reasonable that this will take more than a week.



I'm not asking Disney to pick a date. I'm asking them to communicate and there's a huge difference. The email those of us who are checking in this week/weekend received said to call Disney or our travel agent to reschedule or relocate. The problem is that when you call, you get a CM in reservations who can't do anything for you, then you get transferred to guest services where there is a 2-5 hour hold time and even then the information given isn't always correct. My travel agent and her boss have called a combined 7 or 8 times just on MY reservation for Saturday and between the 2 of them they've spent close to 20 hours on hold and this is on the line just for agents. They've had people be rude to them, say they will call back and then not, and just generally been given the run-around. I called last night and got a very nice CM, but she wasn't able to help me and actually told me that guest services wouldn't talk to me about my reservation, the agent would have to call. Today, my daughter called THREE times before finally getting a CM who was willing to help, but needed to talk to our travel agent. This person actually called the agent with my daughter on hold and miraculously found 3 rooms at AoA for our party of 12, after another agent told her earlier in the day that there were no rooms available, but someone would still call her today or tomorrow. They are standard rooms so it's going to be tight, but we took them. The only hitch is that they are only Sept 16-20 and our checkout is the 22nd. The CM is certain the FW is going to open on the 20th, but if not they will still accommodate us (we had a cabin and a campsite booked). This means we will be pulling our camper over not being certain that we'll use it, but at this point I just want to stop being pissed off and try to get excited about the trip.

While a lot of people are able to reschedule their trips we have no option other than this week due family complications. I sympathize with the Disney staff in having to deal with the aftermath of the hurricane, but this is their business and they are supposed to be the best at what they do. They knew for over a week that it was coming and that it was likely going to hit them pretty hard. There was time for them to have a plan for communicating with guests arriving in 7 days post-storm and they have dropped the ball in a huge way. There's no excuse for the lack of knowledge by their first line CM's nor for the run-around that has taken place. If my daughter hadn't called and refused to be put off, we still wouldn't know what was going to happen. I sure hope they have some extra pixie dust at the front desk when we check in.....


----------



## harriettbrawner

jknezek said:


> What people really want is a magic wand to make it all better, and sadly Disney can only do that in the movies. I also think part of the problem is that The Fort is unique. The number of people per site or per cabin is not replicated too many other places in the resorts. So if you are coming with 10 people in a trailer or tent or 6 in a cabin, there really are only so many rooms they can give you that are set up that way in other resorts. Larger parties are harder to accommodate and putting people in multiple rooms is... not optimal for many reasons, although I'm sure revenue is one of them.



Again, the issue is that we have seen reports of people being relocated while we're getting the runaround. This is not about the hurricane or the fort, it's about Disney doing a terrible job of communicating with the people who keep them in business.


----------



## Sarubo

I t


harriettbrawner said:


> I'm not asking Disney to pick a date. I'm asking them to communicate and there's a huge difference. The email those of us who are checking in this week/weekend received said to call Disney or our travel agent to reschedule or relocate. The problem is that when you call, you get a CM in reservations who can't do anything for you, then you get transferred to guest services where there is a 2-5 hour hold time and even then the information given isn't always correct. My travel agent and her boss have called a combined 7 or 8 times just on MY reservation for Saturday and between the 2 of them they've spent close to 20 hours on hold and this is on the line just for agents. They've had people be rude to them, say they will call back and then not, and just generally been given the run-around. I called last night and got a very nice CM, but she wasn't able to help me and actually told me that guest services wouldn't talk to me about my reservation, the agent would have to call. Today, my daughter called THREE times before finally getting a CM who was willing to help, but needed to talk to our travel agent. This person actually called the agent with my daughter on hold and miraculously found 3 rooms at AoA for our party of 12, after another agent told her earlier in the day that there were no rooms available, but someone would still call her today or tomorrow. They are standard rooms so it's going to be tight, but we took them. The only hitch is that they are only Sept 16-20 and our checkout is the 22nd. The CM is certain the FW is going to open on the 20th, but if not they will still accommodate us (we had a cabin and a campsite booked). This means we will be pulling our camper over not being certain that we'll use it, but at this point I just want to stop being pissed off and try to get excited about the trip.
> 
> While a lot of people are able to reschedule their trips we have no option other than this week due family complications. I sympathize with the Disney staff in having to deal with the aftermath of the hurricane, but this is their business and they are supposed to be the best at what they do. They knew for over a week that it was coming and that it was likely going to hit them pretty hard. There was time for them to have a plan for communicating with guests arriving in 7 days post-storm and they have dropped the ball in a huge way. There's no excuse for the lack of knowledge by their first line CM's nor for the run-around that has taken place. If my daughter hadn't called and refused to be put off, we still wouldn't know what was going to happen. I sure hope they have some extra pixie dust at the front desk when we check in.....


I think in my frustrated state, that's what I was getting at.  Perhaps not so much the actual date, but the lack of communication.  It would ease a lot of anxiety to put up on their website what to expect if you do have a reservation and the Fort is still closed.  Maybe they should have set up a separate line for those affected, so that people wouldn't have to be waiting for hours to talk to someone.   Heck, I'd be willing to boondock it in a parking lot. LOL.  It's the not knowing, and having to fish around and ask the wonderful people on these message boards what to expect as far as reservations at other Disney properties, etc.   And you kind do expect better than the best from Disney, because that's what they've been selling us on for years.


----------



## JETS70

Here are 3 pictures from the Fort posted by another group that I am a member of. Not sure of the exact date they were taken.


----------



## mrsclark

jknezek said:


> I think people are asking a lot for Disney to pick a date and stay with it. Major parts of the campground are still flooded, meaning work is delayed in those areas. The workforce is variable as workers are day to day dealing with their own storm related issues. Disney is trying to reopen as soon as possible but that date simply isn't known. If it is a problem then reschedule. There are bigger issues at play than a vacation that can be refunded.
> 
> I sympathize with the inconvenience and I understand that you are getting imperfect information and long wait times, but all this was suspected before the storm hit. Patience must extend more than a few days as it has been less than a week since the storm rolled through. As for people being enroute, if they didn't call the campground following a hurricane I question their judgement. This was not an unknown event. I'd also point out The Fort was closed for three weeks following the storms in '04. It is quite reasonable that this will take more than a week.



Eeek! Four weeks in '04 before the Fort reopened?  Now I am having another mini freak out about our cabin reservations with check-in on 9/27!!


----------



## bama_ed

CrankyDad said:


> Ok wow. Really.   Talk about being entitled.   Jesus lady.



I get what harriet is saying.  People who check in Sunday are being pro-actively contacted or messaged by Disney before people who check in on Saturday.  One would think the pro-active team would attack the Friday list, work it down to completion, move on to the Saturday list, work it to completion, then move on to the Sunday list...

And so on and so on.  Her concern on that point is warranted.

Bama Ed


----------



## amcc

CrankyDad said:


> Ok wow. Really.   Talk about being entitled.   Jesus lady.


I don't understand your comment.  She's coming on vacation to Disney with 12 people in a couple of days and she wants Disney to let her know where she should check in.  It's not entitled, it's kind of a practical concern.  At this point, no CM's life is on the line (most likely) due to the hurricane and I say this as someone who went through the same hurricane and I'm still without power.  So, yeah, Disney has all our phone numbers and email, get a darn manager in an office and have them CALL each person who is checking in FW in the next week and solve their problem.  Not one person on this thread that I've read is asking for too much.  What did you think people on a Disney board, on the camping subforum, would be complaining about?


----------



## serenitygr

amcc said:


> I don't understand your comment.  She's coming on vacation to Disney with 12 people in a couple of days and she wants Disney to let her know where she should check in.  It's not entitled, it's kind of a practical concern.  At this point, no CM's life is on the line (most likely) due to the hurricane and I say this as someone who went through the same hurricane and I'm still without power.  So, yeah, Disney has all our phone numbers and email, get a darn manager in an office and have them CALL each person who is checking in FW in the next week and solve their problem.  Not one person on this thread that I've read is asking for too much.  What did you think people on a Disney board, on the camping subforum, would be complaining about?


Best suggestion I've heard yet! Can't we have one or two cast members doing exactly that? Managers would be even better because they have the authority to solve the problems then and there! I have no idea how everyone is able to be on their phones ON HOLD for hours on end just to get a very reasonable question answered! My battery would be dead, and that's the least of my problems with this scenario. What are people doing who just simply can't get thru to anyone?


----------



## serenitygr

JETS70 said:


> Here are 3 pictures from the Fort posted by another group that I am a member of. Not sure of the exact date they were taken.


I hate Irma


----------



## Mousemommaof3

We had reservations from the 13-20 for the fort. We were put over at pop century for the week and the CM I talked to at the gate when we came in who was part of the ride out crew said they hoped to open Friday but she didn't think they would. She said there were so many trees down they couldn't even get to the cabins to even assess damage. I can confirm though they are working round the clock to get it cleaned up, chainsaws, heavy machinery etc. I don't think they'd be doing all that just to permanently close. If your scheduled to be there and they're still closed they should have a place to put you and all you have to do is show up at the guard shack and they'll direct you to whatever resort they put you at.


----------



## harriettbrawner

I have good news and potentially good news. 

The good news is that my daughter got through yesterday evening and wouldn't give up until the CM called our travel agent....he wouldn't talk to my daughter because we made the reservations through an agent. He miraculously found 3 Little Mermaid standard rooms (4 people each) at AoA that we were able to get for Sept 16-20. Our reservation is through the 22nd and he said if FW (campsites and cabins) doesn't reopen on the 20th they will accommodate us. This does mean we still have to pull our camper over, but at least it's only a 2 hour drive.

The potentially good news is that he was adamant that they are going to get FW open on the 20th, both campsites and cabins. I'm anxious to hear from Rusty Scupper today to see if he agrees, but I know that would alleviate a lot of fears for those of you coming in over the next couple of weeks.

Even with this good news, I'm still going to communicate my feelings about the handling of this situation as far up the chain as I can with management. I understand how the CM's feel, we were in the hurricane too just on the west side where the damage wasn't as bad. We spent the week thinking we were going to get hit with a category 3-5 storm and I was terrified. I'll definitely stand up for the CM's on the phone lines who were clearly as misinformed and unprepared to handle the issues as we were. The buck stops with upper management who should have a detailed plan as to how they would handle a major crisis like this for ANY resort, not just FW.


----------



## lindsaynd09

Hey all, just jumping into the conversation because I'm starting to get concerned.  We have a party of 7 going camping (hopefully) at FW from Sept 23-29.  It was Sept 9-15, but we decided to bump it out 2 weeks on our own about a week before the original reservation started, because of the storm forecasts.  I haven't been contacted by Disney yet about moving or changing our new reservation.  Hoping this means they will open again soon!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Maybe someone could check with a bus driver and get the straight scoop ?


----------



## rajak73

harriettbrawner said:


> I hope they reopen at some point, but *the Disney magic is fading fast here*.



So I don't get this?  They aren't working fast enough to clear the fort?


----------



## serenitygr

rajak73 said:


> So I don't get this?  They aren't working fast enough to clear the fort?


I know what she means and I agree... she's referring to the lack of communication by the Fort and how this is being handled. People with reservations in the next couple weeks should not have to be desperately trying to get information, nor should they have to be on hold for hours on end...


----------



## rajak73

serenitygr said:


> I know what she means and I agree... she's referring to the lack of communication by the Fort and how this is being handled. People with reservations in the next couple weeks should not have to be desperately trying to get information, nor should they have to be on hold for hours on end...



Okay, thanks for the clarification.  That make more sense to me now.


----------



## jknezek

serenitygr said:


> Best suggestion I've heard yet! Can't we have one or two cast members doing exactly that? Managers would be even better because they have the authority to solve the problems then and there! I have no idea how everyone is able to be on their phones ON HOLD for hours on end just to get a very reasonable question answered! My battery would be dead, and that's the least of my problems with this scenario. What are people doing who just simply can't get thru to anyone?




Because 1 or 2 cast members won't make a dent. There are 750 spots at FW. They turnover, on average, more than once a week. We are more than 1 full week into this issue, so you are somewhere between 1000 and 1500 "turnovers" most likely that have been affected. Each change to a reservation takes probably between 30 minutes and an hour to find new rooms for people, deal with questions about dining and FPs, and get everything settled in the system. That requires between 1000 and 1500 hours of work. The average work day is 8 hours long. For two people that is 16 hours of work per day. It would take roughly 75 to 100 days of 2 cast members dedicated to this problem to solve the issue. Even if you had 6 people, 3 8 hour shifts 24 hours a day, it would still take 3-4 weeks to deal with everyone.

Again, people want Pixie Dust. Pixie Dust doesn't exist. This is reality. And FW isn't the only resort affected. Thousands of people changed and modified reservations across the entire resort up to and through the event, so Guest Relations can't just focus on FW. And you can't just turn random CMs on to handle reservation jobs they don't know how to do. That way lies chaos.

So could Disney have done better? Almost certainly. Almost every big entity could handle crisis better and usually do post mortems where they try and figure out what that may be. But the expectations people have are very unrealistic. There are only so many cast members and there are literally thousands of people that had to be shifted around. Your vacation is top of the list for you, but its one of thousands to the Guest Relations people and probably one of dozen or two they are trying to handle every single day.

To do what you seem to want would require thousands of Guest Relations people, all trying to book the same rooms at the same time. The system wouldn't handle it even if the humans could.


----------



## Taklong1

We  were initially scheduled for Sep 17-23 at the Fort. We received two emails from Disney reservations asking us to call. We have now spent over 10 hours on the phone, most of it on hold and Disney has yet to provide a good resolution. Whats worse is that most of the CMs we have spoken to have been extremely rude and unhelpful. Its almost like we are dealing with  sub-contractors who are not CMs.  I really never expected this kind of treatment from Disney. I'm just seeing if anyone else have a similar experience in trying to reschedule. From I have read on different forums, it seems like  most campers have been placed in other resorts.


----------



## serenitygr

jknezek said:


> Because 1 or 2 cast members won't make a dent. There are 750 spots at FW. They turnover, on average, more than once a week. We are more than 1 full week into this issue, so you are somewhere between 1000 and 1500 "turnovers" most likely that have been affected. Each change to a reservation takes probably between 30 minutes and an hour to find new rooms for people, deal with questions about dining and FPs, and get everything settled in the system. That requires between 1000 and 1500 hours of work. The average work day is 8 hours long. For two people that is 16 hours of work per day. It would take roughly 75 to 100 days of 2 cast members dedicated to this problem to solve the issue. Even if you had 6 people, 3 8 hour shifts 24 hours a day, it would still take 3-4 weeks to deal with everyone.
> 
> Again, people want Pixie Dust. Pixie Dust doesn't exist. This is reality. And FW isn't the only resort affected. Thousands of people changed and modified reservations across the entire resort up to and through the event, so Guest Relations can't just focus on FW. And you can't just turn random CMs on to handle reservation jobs they don't know how to do. That way lies chaos.
> 
> So could Disney have done better? Almost certainly. Almost every big entity could handle crisis better and usually do post mortems where they try and figure out what that may be. But the expectations people have are very unrealistic. There are only so many cast members and there are literally thousands of people that had to be shifted around. Your vacation is top of the list for you, but its one of thousands to the Guest Relations people and probably one of dozen or two they are trying to handle every single day.
> 
> To do what you seem to want would require thousands of Guest Relations people, all trying to book the same rooms at the same time. The system wouldn't handle it even if the humans could.


I'm sorry but I disagree. Some of what you say is true, but if Disney happily accepts hundreds of campers each day- most of who have planned for over a year for this vacation- they should also hire enough people to handle things when they don't go "magically ". Because in the real world, you need to have a back up plan to run a business if an emergency happens - otherwise your business will most likely fail.

The people booked at the Fort over the next couple weeks deserve better than what they are getting, which is HOURS on hold, sometimes rudeness, and sometimes incorrect answers. I've read ALOT of threads from other resorts and people who had to change reservations, and I'm not seeing this happen at any other resorts, whereas it's becoming almost a joke here for the Fort- except it's not funny


----------



## harriettbrawner

I have some good news for us and possible good news for everyone.

After 10+ phone calls and 20+ hours on hold by our travel agent, her boss, myself, and my daughter we FINALLY have an answer. Our trip is September 16-22 and we will be at AoA for September 16-20. The CM was adamant that the Fort will be reopening on the 20th and we can move there for the last 2 nights, but if not they will accommodate us somewhere.

So, the possible good news is that the cabins and campsites will be back up on the 20th. Hopefully Rusty Scupper will be able to confirm this for us later today.

And yes, to clarify, all of my frustration is directed at Disney corporate for not having a plan in place to communicate with guests whose reservations are affected. It's been total chaos.


----------



## jknezek

serenitygr said:


> I'm sorry but I disagree. Some of what you say is true, but if Disney happily accepts hundreds of campers each day- most of who have planned for over a year for this vacation- they should also hire enough people to handle things when they don't go "magically ". Because in the real world, you need to have a back up plan to run a business if an emergency happens - otherwise your business will most likely fail.
> 
> The people booked at the Fort over the next couple weeks deserve better than what they are getting, which is HOURS on hold, sometimes rudeness, and sometimes incorrect answers. I've read ALOT of threads from other resorts and people who had to change reservations, and I'm not seeing this happen at any other resorts, whereas it's becoming almost a joke here for the Fort- except it's not funny




They do have a back up plan and they are working on it. Many people have been moved to other resorts or had reservations modified or changed. You just aren't happy with the pace of it. And I get that. I really do. But it's not correct to claim they have no plan. Try calling Florida Power right now. They have emergency plans also. It just doesn't, and can't, fix things immediately.

Hours on hold is what you get in an emergency. No one staffs for a crisis. You staff for regular use and in a crisis beg, borrow, and steal all the resources you can to do the best you can. But you aren't going to have the same efficiency as in a non-crisis. Again, try calling Florida Power and see if you will be put on hold for a while.

The Fort is a special case because, other than the Treehouses, it was most effected. It's also a special case because it is different than the resorts. If Pop was closed, you'd just move people to another room. But when you have a party of 10 in a trailer, you can't just shift them to one room at Pop or AoA. They need 3 rooms, and due to family units and what not, they probably need 3 rooms next to each other. That is different than someone shifting from a single at WL to a single at Contemporary.

Heck, even 6 in a cabin isn't going to a standard room somewhere else on property.

It's not funny. It's not good. But it is about what should have been expected. I'm sorry it's affecting you and if it was me, I'd be pretty irate also. But from a rational point of view, they are doing about what I expected. In fact, by moving people into 3 rooms without charge when possible, they are going above and beyond what I expected.

From their perspective, a $150 spot at FW was just turned into a $1000 night at a resort. And yes they seem to be willing to swallow that loss as much as practical. As a shareholder that doesn't really make me happy, but as a proponent of customer service, Disney is going above and beyond. I'm sorry it just hasn't trickled over to you yet and I really hope it does soon.


----------



## Taklong1

Just received word from Disney that our dates have been pushed back until Wednesday, September 20.  They are very hopeful the Fort will be open by then.


----------



## serenitygr

jknezek said:


> They do have a back up plan and they are working on it. Many people have been moved to other resorts or had reservations modified or changed. You just aren't happy with the pace of it. And I get that. I really do. But it's not correct to claim they have no plan. Try calling Florida Power right now. They have emergency plans also. It just doesn't, and can't, fix things immediately.
> 
> Hours on hold is what you get in an emergency. No one staffs for a crisis. You staff for regular use and in a crisis beg, borrow, and steal all the resources you can to do the best you can. But you aren't going to have the same efficiency as in a non-crisis. Again, try calling Florida Power and see if you will be put on hold for a while.
> 
> The Fort is a special case because, other than the Treehouses, it was most effected. It's also a special case because it is different than the resorts. If Pop was closed, you'd just move people to another room. But when you have a party of 10 in a trailer, you can't just shift them to one room at Pop or AoA. They need 3 rooms, and due to family units and what not, they probably need 3 rooms next to each other. That is different than someone shifting from a single at WL to a single at Contemporary.
> 
> Heck, even 6 in a cabin isn't going to a standard room somewhere else on property.
> 
> It's not funny. It's not good. But it is about what should have been expected. I'm sorry it's affecting you and if it was me, I'd be pretty irate also. But from a rational point of view, they are doing about what I expected. In fact, by moving people into 3 rooms without charge when possible, they are going above and beyond what I expected.
> 
> From their perspective, a $150 spot at FW was just turned into a $1000 night at a resort. And yes they seem to be willing to swallow that loss as much as practical. As a shareholder that doesn't really make me happy, but as a proponent of customer service, Disney is going above and beyond. I'm sorry it just hasn't trickled over to you yet and I really hope it does soon.


Actually it doesn't affect me, other than my heart. We don't arrive for almost three weeks yet. So this doesn't affect me now, and may not at all. But someone who has several days of driving- pulling a camper- deserves an answer before they start out, and they should not have to be on hold for hours just to get that answer. Those of you that live close to the Fort don't get that, I know, but because we are 2000 miles away I totally understand why these people are upset!


----------



## harriettbrawner

Taklong1 said:


> We  were initially scheduled for Sep 17-23 at the Fort. We received two emails from Disney reservations asking us to call. We have now spent over 10 hours on the phone, most of it on hold and Disney has yet to provide a good resolution. Whats worse is that most of the CMs we have spoken to have been extremely rude and unhelpful. Its almost like we are dealing with  sub-contractors who are not CMs.  I really never expected this kind of treatment from Disney. I'm just seeing if anyone else have a similar experience in trying to reschedule. From I have read on different forums, it seems like  most campers have been placed in other resorts.



Interesting thought about sub-contractors. My travel agent had the same experience although my one call was with a very nice CM. Between us it took 10 calls and 20+ hours of hold time over 2 days to get relocated to a hotel for the first part of our stay beginning tomorrow. Disney corporate has done a poor job with this.


----------



## jknezek

serenitygr said:


> Actually it doesn't affect me, other than my heart. We don't arrive for almost three weeks yet. So this doesn't affect me now, and may not at all. But someone who has several days of driving- pulling a camper- deserves an answer before they start out, and they should not have to be on hold for hours just to get that answer. Those of you that live close to the Fort don't get that, I know, but because we are 2000 miles away I totally understand why these people are upset!



I understand why they are upset too. I just think it's a little unrealistic to expect Disney to run smoothly with ongoing issues at this resort. So far we have heard of no one with reservations being sent away. Until that happens, it's safe to assume that if you show up, they have a plan for you. You may not love it, and it may not be perfect, but if you insist on going, when you get there, apparently there is somewhere you will be able to stay. At least so far.

My red line is definitely showing up and being told to go home without prior notice. Anything else is Disney making an accommodation for you, and that is exactly what they should be doing. I agree it would be nice if it was smoother, but jagged edges are what you get following an emergency.


----------



## harriettbrawner

There is no way even 10 CM's could call everyone, but I do think there could have been a dedicated email address that would allow communication without hours and hours on hold. Even if there was a canned response indicating the plan for dealing with each it would be better than what we've gotten.  our 

In our case, we used a travel agent to book our trip. I had no idea until I called and was told that they could only talk to the agent about my reservation. Forget that they have my $5,000 payment, they can't deal with me because I used a travel agent. Thank heavens she's a friend and went WAY above and beyond to help us get information. 

To add to our frustration, we saw in other groups/threads that people with check-in dates after ours already had their relocation information while we were still in the dark. Again, with a disaster, they should have been dealing first with the closest check-in dates no matter the party size and then move out from there. Some people were able to reschedule to another time and if we could have we would, but due to the fact that we had family traveling in from out of town and military tickets that will expire before the holidays,plus other unchangeable circumstances, we didn't have that option. Even if they had told us there was no way to accommodate us on-site, knowing that on Wednesday when we first got the notice about the Fort being closed would have allowed us to make other hotel reservations and not spent all that time in limbo. 

At this point, what I believe we should all do is contact Disney corporate with our feelings about their handling of the situation. We do need to keep input just to the miscommunication and incorrect information that we've experienced and offer constructive criticism about the process. I was feeling pretty hopeless this time yesterday, but having answers has helped. I hope we all get the info we need.


----------



## Taklong1

All told we had probably 12 hours on the  phone. Today the CMs were helpful and provided viable options. One was to split the time between a  hotel and a campsite and the other was to shift our dates. Although if the Fort is not open by 9/20 we will end up at  least starting our stay in a hotel. The CM today did make some efforts to make things right.  However, overall  I would have expected better communication from Disney.


----------



## morrik5

I too would be upset if my reservations were for the upcoming week or two. Unfortunately I feel for some of the CMs as they probably have a lack of info to communicate to us as well = frustration for everyone. I guess it's like all construction projects that may run into hiccups that set back deadlines but as in everything, communication is key. I've boycotted certain establishments for just that reason (Disney not being one of them). Hope the Fort is back up and running mostly smoothly in the very near future.


----------



## jknezek

That travel agent rule isn't just in response to this event by the way. That is always the case when you book with a travel agent. You must go through that agent to make changes to your reservation. Disney set that up quite a while ago because agents get paid and get special contact lines. Now during an emergency, it doesn't really help them much, but day to day wait times for the agents is lower than the general Guest Services lines.

I use a travel agent as a favor to that agent because she puts effort into something I appreciate using, but otherwise I wouldn't use an agent to book Disney just for this reason.

I suspect Disney went for the lowest fruit first, moving the easiest and hoping The Fort would be able to open without having to do too much of the hard/expensive relocations. As it has dragged however, it is becoming apparent they had to work with some of those harder reservations and they appear to be doing it, although not with the ease people wish.


----------



## harriettbrawner

jknezek said:


> That travel agent rule isn't just in response to this event by the way. That is always the case when you book with a travel agent. You must go through that agent to make changes to your reservation. Disney set that up quite a while ago because agents get paid and get special contact lines. Now during an emergency, it doesn't really help them much, but day to day wait times for the agents is lower than the general Guest Services lines.
> 
> I use a travel agent as a favor to that agent because she puts effort into something I appreciate using, but otherwise I wouldn't use an agent to book Disney just for this reason.
> 
> I suspect Disney went for the lowest fruit first, moving the easiest and hoping The Fort would be able to open without having to do too much of the hard/expensive relocations. As it has dragged however, it is becoming apparent they had to work with some of those harder reservations and they appear to be doing it, although not with the ease people wish.



I didn't know prior to now because we've never used an agent before. It's all worked out thank goodness and IF it ever happens again we'll have a better idea how to proceed.


----------



## Sarubo

Overall, my main problem was just the lack of information.  It takes one person to place a link up on their website that takes you to a page with info.  And by info I mean they should have put up something like, "If your reservation is affected by the closure, Disney will contact you. And these will be your options....."  Reminding people to check their email, etc.  They seem to give as much for those with tickets to Hoop Dee Doo, and the BBQ plus those with Special Event tickets, if you see their official response on their website.  There is a dedicated email for those that had tickets to Night of Joy and Mickey's Not So Scary.  I don't think it's unreasonable to question why a similar thing wasn't done for those at Fort Wilderness considering it's the only resort to suffer so much damage.  I'm sure that most people would have been happy to shoot off an email to a dedicate address just to have a few questions answered.  I don't think anyone is expecting a magic wand to make things all better, because it is what it is.  I think what most people need is just some basic information from Disney.  Which would have freed up the phone lines a bit so those that those needing to get things done ASAP because of their arrival dates could have done it and not sat on the phones for hours.  I didn't even know the Fort was still closed until I came on here.  Everything I read online up to that point said the parks were opened and didn't mention Fort Wilderness.  A quick email from Disney with all the current info would have solved that, and put my mind at ease.   And yes, yes, I know everyone should be on top of things all the time.  But sometimes life gets in the way and the closer you get to your departure date, the busier you get with taking care of work, school, house sitters, last minute errands, etc.  Compounded by two hurricanes that have affected family both in Texas and Florida.  Harriet's case is special because she has a large party and used a travel agent.  I'd be absolutely frantic without answers.  You might not call Florida Power and Light, but a look on their website and they give excellent up-to-date information on their restoration efforts.  With county by county update and estimations, and a way to check your outage.  So I'd say they are doing better than Disney.


----------



## jknezek

Sarubo said:


> Overall, my main problem was just the lack of information.  It takes one person to place a link up on their website that takes you to a page with info.  And by info I mean they should have put up something like, "If your reservation is affected by the closure, Disney will contact you. And these will be your options....."  Reminding people to check their email, etc.  They seem to give as much for those with tickets to Hoop Dee Doo, and the BBQ plus those with Special Event tickets, if you see their official response on their website.  There is a dedicated email for those that had tickets to Night of Joy and Mickey's Not So Scary.  I don't think it's unreasonable to question why a similar thing wasn't done for those at Fort Wilderness considering it's the only resort to suffer so much damage.  I'm sure that most people would have been happy to shoot off an email to a dedicate address just to have a few questions answered.  I don't think anyone is expecting a magic wand to make things all better, because it is what it is.  I think what most people need is just some basic information from Disney.  Which would have freed up the phone lines a bit so those that those needing to get things done ASAP because of their arrival dates could have done it and not sat on the phones for hours.  I didn't even know the Fort was still closed until I came on here.  Everything I read online up to that point said the parks were opened and didn't mention Fort Wilderness.  A quick email from Disney with all the current info would have solved that, and put my mind at ease.   And yes, yes, I know everyone should be on top of things all the time.  But sometimes life gets in the way and the closer you get to your departure date, the busier you get with taking care of work, school, house sitters, last minute errands, etc.  Compounded by two hurricanes that have affected family both in Texas and Florida.  Harriet's case is special because she has a large party and used a travel agent.  I'd be absolutely frantic without answers.  You might not call Florida Power and Light, but a look on their website and they give excellent up-to-date information on their restoration efforts.  With county by county update and estimations, and a way to check your outage.  So I'd say they are doing better than Disney.



Umm... there is a link. Right on the front page of Disneyworld.disney.go.com is a Hurricane Irma Link with the following information:

I'm not entirely sure what else you expect. They tell you it is closed and give an expected but not firm reopening date. The same info is given for Vero, Hilton Head and Treehouses, so it's not like they are picking on Fort Wilderness. They just aren't providing information they can't guarantee is good.

*Information on Hurricane Irma*
*Disney's Typhoon Lagoon Water Park will be closed for Guests on Friday, September 15. Walt Disney World’s Theme Parks, Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park and Disney Springs have returned to normal, advertised operating hours. 
DISNEY RESORTS*

All Disney Resorts have begun normal operation, with the exception of Fort Wilderness Campground and Disney's Saratoga Springs Treehouse Villas.

*We anticipate that Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will reopen next week, but it remains closed at this time as we clean up the property following the storm.* Disney's Wilderness Lodge remains open.

To allow Disney’s Fort Wilderness to prepare the property after Hurricane Irma, all shows at The Hoop Dee Doo Musical Revue and Mickey’s Backyard BBQ will be canceled up to and including Tuesday September 19th. Any existing reservations will be automatically canceled and refunded.

The Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort are tentatively scheduled to reopen on Sunday, Sept. 17.

Disney's Vero Beach and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resorts will remain closed at this time.

*SPECIAL EVENTS* 
Guests requiring assistance due to canceled Night of Joy on September 9 or Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party on September 10 should call (407) 939-7818 by January 31, 2018 between the hours of 7:00 AM and 11:00 PM., or email us at Ticket.Inquiries@DisneyWorld.com. Please have your tickets available so we may process your request for you as quickly as possible. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## harriettbrawner

Actually we lost power at our


Sarubo said:


> Compounded by two hurricanes that have affected family both in Texas and Florida.  Harriet's case is special because she has a large party and used a travel agent.  I'd be absolutely frantic without answers.  You might not call Florida Power and Light, but a look on their website and they give excellent up-to-date information on their restoration efforts.  With county by county update and estimations, and a way to check your outage.  So I'd say they are doing better than Disney.



We actually live in New Port Richey Florida and rode out the storm at the house we closed on the Tuesday before Irma came through. We lost power at the house, but thankfully our apartment still had it so we went back there, but it took 2 days for my daughter to get power back at her house. This was our first hurricane ever and the stress of the week leading up to it was almost worse than the actual storm. I think that's one of the reason I've been so frantic about the trip details.

As for the power company analogy, our service is through Duke Energy and I got 2 or 3 robo-calls with updates as well as multiples update emails until the power in our subdivision was back on. It's not that hard and Disney should take a lesson for the future.


----------



## tripleb

I don’t have a dog in this hunt anymore since I canceled my reservations due to Irma and the “unknown” during the week of the 17th. However, as a 37-year (retired now) cable TV employee, on the Florida Panhandle coast, I can tell everyone that the destruction from a Hurricane is not a pretty sight to utilities.

Not only are trees down, power can be out, water service can be out, sewer service can be out, telecom service can be out as well. What happens during a hurricane to underground facilities is that the roots of trees that have been uprooted can and will pull up or damage any underground services near the root structure. It’s a real mess and repairs take quite a bit longer than traditional over-head utilities.

Staffing for a natural disaster is counterproductive and costly to any entity since those “additional” staff members would have to be employed year-round. I’m not coming to Disney’s defense, I’m just saying that through times of disaster, “things” are beyond any entities scope and putting people and plans together, with limited resources are terribly difficult. Drawing a “bulls-eye” on a date can be next to impossible.

I do however agree with others that communications to campers, affected by the hurricane, could have been a whole lot smoother. Through the use of Email, the Disney Web Site, and direct contact via telephone could have been more proactive and could have provided more information than was disseminated.

It’s a moot issue to me now … I was lucky enough to score a Full Hook-Up site the 1st week of October and as the wife said “Book it Dano”


----------



## harriettbrawner

morrik5 said:


> I too would be upset if my reservations were for the upcoming week or two. Unfortunately I feel for some of the CMs as they probably have a lack of info to communicate to us as well = frustration for everyone. I guess it's like all construction projects that may run into hiccups that set back deadlines but as in everything, communication is key. I've boycotted certain establishments for just that reason (Disney not being one of them). Hope the Fort is back up and running mostly smoothly in the very near future.



Having been in the shoes of communicating with people without having all the information needed, I totally feel for the CM's. I also know some of the were probably worried about their homes too. I don't blame any of them for this at all....everything rises and falls on leadership and their leadership failed them and us.


----------



## harriettbrawner

tripleb said:


> I don’t have a dog in this hunt anymore since I canceled my reservations due to Irma and the “unknown” during the week of the 17th. However, as a 37-year (retired now) cable TV employee, on the Florida Panhandle coast, I can tell everyone that the destruction from a Hurricane is not a pretty sight to utilities.
> 
> Not only are trees down, power can be out, water service can be out, sewer service can be out, telecom service can be out as well. What happens during a hurricane to underground facilities is that the roots of trees that have been uprooted can and will pull up or damage any underground services near the root structure. It’s a real mess and repairs take quite a bit longer than traditional over-head utilities.
> 
> Staffing for a natural disaster is counterproductive and costly to any entity since those “additional” staff members would have to be employed year-round. I’m not coming to Disney’s defense, I’m just saying that through times of disaster, “things” are beyond any entities scope and putting people and plans together, with limited resources are terribly difficult. Drawing a “bulls-eye” on a date can be next to impossible.
> 
> I do however agree with others that communications to campers, affected by the hurricane, could have been a whole lot smoother. Through the use of Email, the Disney Web Site, and direct contact via telephone could have been more proactive and could have provided more information than was disseminated.
> 
> It’s a moot issue to me now … I was lucky enough to score a Full Hook-Up site the 1st week of October and as the wife said “Book it Dano”



We're still dealing with flash flood warnings here because the rivers are so high from weeks of rain prior to the hurricane, that any additional rain since Irma is causing them to flood streets and neighborhoods. It's been a real education for me as a Florida resident of less than a year and I know we've learned a lot of lessons about preparing and weathering the storm. If it had just been my husband and I we would have just rescheduled, but that just wasn't an option for this particular trip. I'm glad you guys were able to get your trip set at a time that works for you!


----------



## Sundancer330

I just can't believe all the wining about the communications and when the Fort will open. Its only been a few days since a major hurricane, millions don't have power, many lost their homes, jobs, and many lives, and those pictures show the Fort is a mess. Do you know what it takes to clean up an 800 plus acre site, first the water has to recede, remove and trim trees, clean up all that mud, repair buildings, etc., etc. Its not like Disney doesn't want to reopen ASAP but it takes time, and at this time its just a guess when they can clean up and repair all the damage since there is probably a shortage of contractors to get the work done.


----------



## Jimsig

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Maybe someone could check with a bus driver and get the straight scoop ?


----------



## harriettbrawner

Sundancer330 said:


> I just can't believe all the wining about the communications and when the Fort will open. Its only been a few days since a major hurricane, millions don't have power, many lost their homes, jobs, and many lives, and those pictures show the Fort is a mess. Do you know what it takes to clean up an 800 plus acre site, first the water has to recede, remove and trim trees, clean up all that mud, repair buildings, etc., etc. Its not like Disney doesn't want to reopen ASAP but it takes time, and at this time its just a guess when they can clean up and repair all the damage since there is probably a shortage of contractors to get the work done.



Sundancer 330.....when Disney has $5,000 of your money for a trip that is to begin 72 hours after you get the email about damage to the fort, it's totally acceptable to whine a little and be frustrated with the lack of communication. As a Floridian who went through the hurricane and living in an area where people still don't have power and the grocery store shelves haven't been restocked yet, I know that this isn't a first world problem, but it's a problem to my family. Thankfully we've gotten the information we needed and will be enjoying Disney beginning tomorrow. We'll even spend more money while we're there which will put money back into the economy and help those who've been hurt by Irma.


----------



## tiggerdad

Sundancer330 said:


> I just can't believe all the wining about the communications and when the Fort will open. Its only been a few days since a major hurricane, millions don't have power, many lost their homes, jobs, and many lives, and those pictures show the Fort is a mess. Do you know what it takes to clean up an 800 plus acre site, first the water has to recede, remove and trim trees, clean up all that mud, repair buildings, etc., etc. Its not like Disney doesn't want to reopen ASAP but it takes time, and at this time its just a guess when they can clean up and repair all the damage since there is probably a shortage of contractors to get the work done.



Hang on, easy. 

It was cleared up earlier in the thread that it isn't agitation about when the Fort will be cleaned up and opened.  It's frustration with Disney about how they've been handling the reschedules and the resort changes.  Some of them have been told already where they're being moved to while others have spent 5-12 hours on the phone and fixing to pull out of their driveway and still haven't been told where to go.

It's not about the cleanup, it's been more about the lack of communication regarding resort changes.

Everybody take a breath.  This thread is starting to sound like some of the other forums.


----------



## tripleb

harriettbrawner said:


> It's been a real education for me as a Florida resident of less than a year and I know we've learned a lot of lessons about preparing and weathering the storm .... I'm glad you guys were able to get your trip set at a time that works for you!



harriettbrawner, welcome to Florida ... the "Sunshine State"  Actually, as you probably know, other states have their issues also. Got to take the good with the bad ... and I am certain you have learned a valuable lesson with Irma.

Yep, I'm glad I happened on an opening in October. I about fell out of my computer chair when I saw it ... almost destroyed the keyboard trying to click fast enough to grab the reservation. It is shorter than our September reservations but will do just for the experience of our first camping trip at the Fort.


----------



## CthuluMICKEY

tiggerdad said:


> Hang on, easy.
> 
> It was cleared up earlier in the thread that it isn't agitation about when the Fort will be cleaned up and opened.  It's frustration with Disney about how they've been handling the reschedules and the resort changes.  Some of them have been told already where they're being moved to while others have spent 5-12 hours on the phone and fixing to pull out of their driveway and still haven't been told where to go.
> 
> It's not about the cleanup, it's been more about the lack of communication regarding resort changes.
> 
> Everybody take a breath.  This thread is starting to sound like some of the other forums.



Yeah. I am personally starting to get anxious, having a FW Cabin rented from the 23rd to the 30th. You know, of course these are horrible circumstances, but it seems to me that when I spend 5 days with no confirmation that the resort will open, 3 hours on phones being told to hold out in hopes of the place opening, that guests have a right to be worried when they hear its taking days to have options presented.

Consider my circumstances, we are 3 adult males, 2 of us are a couple, the 3rd is a straight friend. We decided on FW because it's to only option in our price range that provides 2 rooms. 3 professional adult males cannot reschedule a trip the way a family with kids can. Schools have vacations. Families can sleep in the same rooms. A male couple in our 40s with a straight male friend in his 30s do not want to share a room, nor do they want to get moved to the Art of Animation in a LION KING Suite. That's not this vacation for us. The amount of logistics and time Ive spent planning this trip, should that all be lost, is one thing, it's quite another to string us along without providing straight answers and reasonable options. Upgrades not discluded. This is guest services. These are the kind of circumstances where you upgrade. Ive worked in the hotel business all through college... This is standard type of situation where you don't nickel and dime people but instead take the hit.

Where on WDW Property is there a suitable/comparable accommodation for us? And why isnt that info being relayed yet? If am I going to have to change dining travel, golf cart rentals, receive refunds, etc. This is a company that asks you to wake up 180 prior to your trip to schedule restaurants and the like.

Yes, Disney has every right to expect adults to understand their circumstance, and adults have every right to expect GUEST RELATIONS to provide reasonable answers and offer accommodations. Yes, that includes upgrades. A LION KING SUITE or a Refund doesn't cut it in our circumstances. I am a working Drug Counselor, and I now have to wait until the middle of a busy work week, 2 days before my trip, to BEGIN figuring this out, and possibly have to take off work to do so because its taking them forever to make a decision, is frustrating beyond the acceptable expectations placed on us by the hurricane. It sucks. I get it. Disney seems to be worried more about their logistics than that of their customers. When your business model is all about requiring such logistics from your customers to begin with - that's not good Customer Service.

No reasonable person wants to sound or be disgruntled under these circumstances but... They should have contacted me no more than 2 days after the storm, if my resort was closed indefinitely.


----------



## harriettbrawner

tripleb said:


> harriettbrawner, welcome to Florida ... the "Sunshine State"  Actually, as you probably know, other states have their issues also. Got to take the good with the bad ... and I am certain you have learned a valuable lesson with Irma.
> 
> Yep, I'm glad I happened on an opening in October. I about fell out of my computer chair when I saw it ... almost destroyed the keyboard trying to click fast enough to grab the reservation. It is shorter than our September reservations but will do just for the experience of our first camping trip at the Fort.



I was born and raised in Georgia and we've had our share of tornados and ice storms with the attached power outages so I'm not unaccustomed to bad weather. The difference is that we don't get a week's warning that a tornado or ice storm is coming and typically if they do start talking about them a week out it doesn't happen. This experience was terrifying and stressful mainly because of friends and family back home who kept calling, texting, and messaging us with dire warnings of destruction and death based on weather reports that weren't based here. We finally had to tell them to stop because they weren't helping at all. We absolutely love living here...I've started calling our new house our forever home because my husband thought die-in-it house was a little morbid


----------



## StormyCA

Hey, I just want to say thank yo


CthuluMICKEY said:


> Yeah. I am personally starting to get anxious, having a FW Cabin rented from the 23rd to the 30th. You know, of course these are horrible circumstances, but it seems to me that when I spend 5 days with no confirmation that the resort will open, 3 hours on phones being told to hold out in hopes of the place opening, that guests have a right to be worried when they hear its taking days to have options presented.
> 
> Consider my circumstances, we are 3 adult males, 2 of us are a couple, the 3rd is a straight friend. We decided on FW because it's to only option in our price range that provides 2 rooms. 3 professional adult males cannot reschedule a trip the way a family with kids can. Schools have vacations. Families can sleep in the same rooms. A male couple in our 40s with a straight male friend in his 30s do not want to share a room, nor do they want to get moved to the Art of Animation in a LION KING Suite. That's not this vacation for us. The amount of logistics and time Ive spent planning this trip, should that all be lost, is one thing, it's quite another to string us along without providing straight answers and reasonable options. Upgrades not discluded. This is guest services. These are the kind of circumstances where you upgrade. Ive worked in a hotel.
> 
> Where on WDW Property is there a suitable/comparable accommodation for us? And why isnt that info being relayed yet? If am I going to have to change dining travel, golf cart rentals, receive refunds, etc. This is a company that asks you to wake up 180 prior to your trip to schedule restaurants and the like.
> 
> Yes, Disney has every right to expect adults to understand their circumstance, and adults have every right to expect GUEST RELATIONS to provide reasonable answers and offer accommodations. Yes, that includes upgrades. A LION KING SUITE or a Refund doesn't cut it in our circumstances. I am a working Drug Counselor, and I now have to wait until the middle of a busy work week, 2 days before my trip, to BEGIN figuring this out, and possibly have to take off work to do so because its taking them forever to make a decision, is frustrating beyond the acceptable expectations placed on us by the hurricane. It sucks. I get it. Disney seems to be worried more about their logistics than that of their customers. Wehen your business model is all about requiring such logistics from your customers to begin with - that's not good Customer Service.
> 
> They should have contacted me no more than 2 days after the storm.



Hey, I just want to say 'thank you' for the work you do.  Two members of my family have struggled with addiction and their Addiction Counselors were life savers to them and a great source of knowledge and support for those of us who love them.  So again, thanks.

And I hope things work out for your vacation.


----------



## kgb6days

At the risk of being flamed, I'm just going to say that YES I'd be very disappointed to miss my vacation but I'm not flooded, I have power,  my house isn't destroyed - all things that are a real issue for those in Fla.  I think it would be good to get all this in perspective.  Disney didn't plan this and I am sure (since they are loosing a ton of money) they are doing everything to get back open as quickly as possible.   We are supposed to check in 9/23.  I did speak to our Disney travel agent today and she said reservations for Fort Wilderness and Hoop De Do Review opened up beginning 9/20 so WDW is planning to open up that day.  Now I'm focused on finding out if I can find gas for the Moho In SC, GA & Fla


----------



## FtW Mike

CthuluMICKEY said:


> Yeah. I am personally starting to get anxious, having a FW Cabin rented from the 23rd to the 30th. You know, of course these are horrible circumstances, but it seems to me that when I spend 5 days with no confirmation that the resort will open, 3 hours on phones being told to hold out in hopes of the place opening, that guests have a right to be worried when they hear its taking days to have options presented.
> 
> Consider my circumstances, we are 3 adult males, 2 of us are a couple, the 3rd is a straight friend. We decided on FW because it's to only option in our price range that provides 2 rooms. 3 professional adult males cannot reschedule a trip the way a family with kids can. Schools have vacations. Families can sleep in the same rooms. A male couple in our 40s with a straight male friend in his 30s do not want to share a room, nor do they want to get moved to the Art of Animation in a LION KING Suite. That's not this vacation for us. The amount of logistics and time Ive spent planning this trip, should that all be lost, is one thing, it's quite another to string us along without providing straight answers and reasonable options. Upgrades not discluded. This is guest services. These are the kind of circumstances where you upgrade. Ive worked in a hotel.
> 
> Where on WDW Property is there a suitable/comparable accommodation for us? And why isnt that info being relayed yet? If am I going to have to change dining travel, golf cart rentals, receive refunds, etc. This is a company that asks you to wake up 180 prior to your trip to schedule restaurants and the like.
> 
> Yes, Disney has every right to expect adults to understand their circumstance, and adults have every right to expect GUEST RELATIONS to provide reasonable answers and offer accommodations. Yes, that includes upgrades. A LION KING SUITE or a Refund doesn't cut it in our circumstances. I am a working Drug Counselor, and I now have to wait until the middle of a busy work week, 2 days before my trip, to BEGIN figuring this out, and possibly have to take off work to do so because its taking them forever to make a decision, is frustrating beyond the acceptable expectations placed on us by the hurricane. It sucks. I get it. Disney seems to be worried more about their logistics than that of their customers. Wehen your business model is all about requiring such logistics from your customers to begin with - that's not good Customer Service.
> 
> They should have contacted me no more than 2 days after the storm.





CthuluMICKEY said:


> Yeah. I am personally starting to get anxious, having a FW Cabin rented from the 23rd to the 30th. You know, of course these are horrible circumstances, but it seems to me that when I spend 5 days with no confirmation that the resort will open, 3 hours on phones being told to hold out in hopes of the place opening, that guests have a right to be worried when they hear its taking days to have options presented.
> 
> Consider my circumstances, we are 3 adult males, 2 of us are a couple, the 3rd is a straight friend. We decided on FW because it's to only option in our price range that provides 2 rooms. 3 professional adult males cannot reschedule a trip the way a family with kids can. Schools have vacations. Families can sleep in the same rooms. A male couple in our 40s with a straight male friend in his 30s do not want to share a room, nor do they want to get moved to the Art of Animation in a LION KING Suite. That's not this vacation for us. The amount of logistics and time Ive spent planning this trip, should that all be lost, is one thing, it's quite another to string us along without providing straight answers and reasonable options. Upgrades not discluded. This is guest services. These are the kind of circumstances where you upgrade. Ive worked in a hotel.
> 
> Where on WDW Property is there a suitable/comparable accommodation for us? And why isnt that info being relayed yet? If am I going to have to change dining travel, golf cart rentals, receive refunds, etc. This is a company that asks you to wake up 180 prior to your trip to schedule restaurants and the like.
> 
> Yes, Disney has every right to expect adults to understand their circumstance, and adults have every right to expect GUEST RELATIONS to provide reasonable answers and offer accommodations. Yes, that includes upgrades. A LION KING SUITE or a Refund doesn't cut it in our circumstances. I am a working Drug Counselor, and I now have to wait until the middle of a busy work week, 2 days before my trip, to BEGIN figuring this out, and possibly have to take off work to do so because its taking them forever to make a decision, is frustrating beyond the acceptable expectations placed on us by the hurricane. It sucks. I get it. Disney seems to be worried more about their logistics than that of their customers. Wehen your business model is all about requiring such logistics from your customers to begin with - that's not good Customer Service.
> 
> They should have contacted me no more than 2 days after the storm.


 CthtuluMICKEY  as someone that has a few 24's I suggest THE SERENITY PRAYER  is might be an option to consider.  I understand you are frustrated and unable to get the information you feel you are entitled to and that YOUR unique situation isn't being given the consideration You think it deserves. Just have to ask did DISNEY ask about your circumstances when you made your reservation When my old partner, she and her wife along with a straight female friend booked a few years ago they weren't, so I have to wonder if they changed policies  ( FYI they had a great time sharing a room in The Caribbean Beach and Vacationing at Disney.)  Right now I am guessing Disney is doing the best it can.   Irma for only the 5th time since it opened in 1971 to close .  Ft W and The Tree houses are unique in that each campsite , cabin, or Treehouse is a stand alone unit that does share a road,Cable, Power, Water and sewer line with the other units in the other loops  While in most of the other resorts, if one section or a portion of a section that can can be more easily shut down and a second cookie cutter room substituted.
  So again I suggest you recite THE SERENITY PRAYER and repeat as required.  As my first sponsor one told me  That may happen but it's not happening right now.  Lets see how things come to be and well deal with it then!"


----------



## tiggerdad

kgb6days said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I'm just going to say that YES I'd be very disappointed to miss my vacation but I'm not flooded, I have power,  my house isn't destroyed - all things that are a real issue for those in Fla.  I think it would be good to get all this in perspective.  Disney didn't plan this and I am sure (since they are loosing a ton of money) they are doing everything to get back open as quickly as possible.   We are supposed to check in 9/23.  I did speak to our Disney travel agent today and she said reservations for Fort Wilderness and Hoop De Do Review opened up beginning 9/20 so WDW is planning to open up that day.  Now I'm focused on finding out if I can find gas for the Moho In SC, GA & Fla



No flaming.

You were level headed and non-judgemental without any hint of sarcasm that I could detect.

Just our kind of peoples.

I gotta smile though, I mean saying "Moho" just sounds...well...dirty.


----------



## tripleb

kgb6days said:


> .  Now I'm focused on finding out if I can find gas for the Moho In SC, GA & Fla



The Gas Buddy app seems to function well and is fairly accurate.


----------



## harriettbrawner

kgb6days said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I'm just going to say that YES I'd be very disappointed to miss my vacation but I'm not flooded, I have power,  my house isn't destroyed - all things that are a real issue for those in Fla.  I think it would be good to get all this in perspective.  Disney didn't plan this and I am sure (since they are loosing a ton of money) they are doing everything to get back open as quickly as possible.   We are supposed to check in 9/23.  I did speak to our Disney travel agent today and she said reservations for Fort Wilderness and Hoop De Do Review opened up beginning 9/20 so WDW is planning to open up that day.  Now I'm focused on finding out if I can find gas for the Moho In SC, GA & Fla



I'm not flaming you either, but I do want to be clear that the frustration has been about the lack of communication, not the fact that we might not be able to make our vacations. Absolutely the most important thing is the after-effects of the hurricane. As someone who went through it I am extremely thankful and blessed that we didn't have any damage. We just needed to get a straight answer because our check-in dates were so close. I hope that the opening date of the 20th is good and that this will be a memory for everyone soon.


----------



## AMBMAC

checking into a cabin the 24th-1st....we are crossing our fingers and holding out hope that it will be okay by that point, but I hate not having any idea what we are suppose to do as far as our plan b options. Spoke to CM today who assured me that if the fort is not opened there would be rooms available. So, that's great.. I  then asked, "Can I go ahead and switch for my own sanity?"  of course i was told no (in the nicest Disney way possible) yes, I wanted to stay at the fort but id rather know whats happening and where we are staying... but I do get it, we have family and friends in areas effected by the hurricane, and i am thankful that this vacation option is still on the table. an  But the communication factor that has been mentioned is an issue. and I am trying hard not to turn into a vacationzilla. LOL.

Also- question to anyone who is flying/ using magic express.. this is literally the first time we have attempted to use disney transportation for our whole trip and this situation most certainly will complicate it IF the fort is still closed on the 24th...when we arrive at the airport, are we still suppose to fly in and then ump on the magic express bus and go ... to the fort? And then if its closed,  someone is taking us to our actual resort? Im curious how this works if anyone has done this yet.The CM wasn't really that helpful.. just kept assuring me they are trying to get it opened next week, but I'm like "yeah- but what if? id still like to figure this out " If I did't already have a flight booked Id probably feel more comfortable just driving the 17 hours so I won't be at the mercy of disney transportation in this unique situation. And i'm assuming the yellow magic express tags stamped with "Fort Wilderness" won't get to be used (if we want to see our luggage again, right?)


----------



## harriettbrawner

My recommendation would be to call back on the 20th since that's the opening date we've all been given.


----------



## CthuluMICKEY

FtW Mike said:


> CthtuluMICKEY  as someone that has a few 24's I suggest THE SERENITY PRAYER  is might be an option to consider.  I understand you are frustrated and unable to get the information you feel you are entitled to and that YOUR unique situation isn't being given the consideration You think it deserves. Just have to ask did DISNEY ask about your circumstances when you made your reservation When my old partner, she and her wife along with a straight female friend booked a few years ago they weren't, so I have to wonder if they changed policies  ( FYI they had a great time sharing a room in The Caribbean Beach and Vacationing at Disney.)  Right now I am guessing Disney is doing the best it can.   Irma for only the 5th time since it opened in 1971 to close .  Ft W and The Tree houses are unique in that each campsite , cabin, or Treehouse is a stand alone unit that does share a road,Cable, Power, Water and sewer line with the other units in the other loops  While in most of the other resorts, if one section or a portion of a section that can can be more easily shut down and a second cookie cutter room substituted.
> So again I suggest you recite THE SERENITY PRAYER and repeat as required.  As my first sponsor one told me  That may happen but it's not happening right now.  Lets see how things come to be and well deal with it then!"



I cant tell how much of this is legitimate concern or not. I don't want to sound dramatic. Im not that frustrated.

DISNEY'S website has the resort I'm checking into in 6 days, listed as _CLOSED INDEFINITELY_ and I haven't even received a phone call yet. I don't need PRAYERS, I need DISNEY to pick up the ball they've dropped. Let's be realistic. Any guest, not just myself is deserving of a phone call. The place has been closed for a week now. I'm sure the CM's are all doing what they are told and that includes what they are not doing.

I am also sure they are working around the clock to get the place up and running, but the only reason I even know any of this is happening is because I tinker around on message boards like these out of excitement for my trip. Let that sink. Disney still has yet to even tell me about the situation, directly.

Im surprised. I always find their Customer Service to superb and all I can assume is that the people on the Ground; the CM's, their supervisors and managers, have not been given the go ahead to address this properly from the powers above, in an effort to make them work harder.

No one reasonable expects everything to go their way all the time, but to suggest that I'm being selfish here is a reach. The hurricane was a tragedy for many. Let's not displace our upset over that onto Disney World. They have more contingency in their budget than any people in the hurricane's path can dream of. It's not selfish for Guests to expect a phone call or an email with options in lieu of the circumstances.

That said, I remain positive. I can have a great time at Disney even if I have to stay at the Hilton Orlando or something. I just hope that should it come down to something like that, Disney will at least honor the rest of the package.


----------



## jknezek

There were several reports on Facebook today of guests showing up at Fort Wilderness to check in and being given options on where to stay until The Fort reopens. It's quite clear Disney has the situation well under control and have plans for everyone. It also appears clear they do not have the manpower right now to devote individual attention to every incoming guest before they get there. I'm guessing there will be some takeaways from this event of what they should do better, and communication seems a big one, but overall, the fact that they seem to have a spot for everyone coming in, and have gone out of their way for people who have managed to get through to make sure accommodations are acceptable, is pretty good given the circumstances.


----------



## amcc

jknezek said:


> There were several reports on Facebook today of guests showing up at Fort Wilderness to check in and being given options on where to stay until The Fort reopens. It's quite clear Disney has the situation well under control and have plans for everyone. It also appears clear they do not have the manpower right now to devote individual attention to every incoming guest before they get there. I'm guessing there will be some takeaways from this event of what they should do better, and communication seems a big one, but overall, the fact that they seem to have a spot for everyone coming in, and have gone out of their way for people who have managed to get through to make sure accommodations are acceptable, is pretty good given the circumstances.



I'm sorry, let people feel what they feel. There's no need for telling people how to feel during a time when everyone is stressed.  And believe me, I still don't have power at home so I understand stressed.  Disney communication for guests checking in at the Fort in the immediate future SUCKS and they dropped the ball. They've only been in Florida, for what, 50 years?


----------



## Sarubo

amcc said:


> I'm sorry, let people feel what they feel. There's no need for telling people how to feel during a time when everyone is stressed.  And believe me, I still don't have power at home so I understand stressed.  Disney communication for guests checking in at the Fort in the immediate future SUCKS and they dropped the ball. They've only been in Florida, for what, 50 years?


Only 45.  So we have another 5 years to go before their ability to shoot out a mass email goes into effect.


----------



## MowgliFan

We are scheduled to check in on 9/21 in a tent site. I'm torn between hoping they get everything cleaned up to open on 9/20, and thinking how nice it would be to stay in a resort (at tent price!) and not have to set up the tent and all that goes with tent camping, lol.


----------



## mrsclark

Maybe Disney 


CthuluMICKEY said:


> I cant tell how much of this is legitimate concern or not. I don't want to sound dramatic. Im not that frustrated.
> 
> DISNEY'S website has the resort I'm checking into in 6 days, listed as _CLOSED INDEFINITELY_ and I haven't even received a phone call yet. I don't need PRAYERS, I need DISNEY to pick up the ball they've dropped. Let's be realistic. Any guest, not just myself is deserving of a phone call. The place has been closed for a week now. I'm sure the CM's are all doing what they are told and that includes what they are not doing.
> 
> I am also sure they are working around the clock to get the place up and running, but the only reason I even know any of this is happening is because I tinker around on message boards like these out of excitement for my trip. Let that sink. Disney still has yet to even tell me about the situation directly.
> 
> Im surprised. I always find their Customer Service to superb and all I can assume is that the people on the Ground; the CM's, their supervisors and managers, have not been given the go ahead to address this properly from the powers above, in an effort to make them work harder.
> 
> No one expects everything to go there way all the time, but to suggest that I'm being selfish here is maybe a reach. The hurrican was a tragedy for many. Let's not displace our upset over that onto Disney World. They have more contingency in their budget than any people in the hurricane's path can dream of. It's not selfish for Guests to expect a phone call and options in lieu of the circumstances.
> 
> That said, I remain positive. I can have a great time at Disney even if I have to stay at the Hilton Orlando or something. I just hope that should it come down to something like that, Disney will at least honor the rest of the package.



I am hoping the reason Disney hasn't contacted you yet is because they are confident that FW will be open by your arrival date.  It seems like the initial closure was through 9/17 and that got bumped to through 9/19 to reopen on 9/20 and since then there hasn't been another date change that I have seen.  So I have my fingers crossed that they are on track for the 9/20 opening and will be all set for you on 9/23!!

But I understand your feelings - we are set to check into the cabins on 9/27 and I am watching these boards closely.

If Disney isn't completely confident they are going to reopen on 9/20 then they should be proactively reaching out to people like you with upcoming check-in dates.


----------



## CthuluMICKEY

mrsclark said:


> Maybe Disney
> 
> 
> I am hoping the reason Disney hasn't contacted you yet is because they are confident that FW will be open by your arrival date.  It seems like the initial closure was through 9/17 and that got bumped to through 9/19 to reopen on 9/20 and since then there hasn't been another date change that I have seen.  So I have my fingers crossed that they are on track for the 9/20 opening and will be all set for you on 9/23!!
> 
> But I understand your feelings - we are set to check into the cabins on 9/27 and I am watching these boards closely.
> 
> If Disney isn't completely confident they are going to reopen on 9/20 then they should be proactively reaching out to people like you with upcoming check-in dates.



Just to provide a heads up, someone on another board has reported that Disney moved them to Coronado Springs and even let them keep their dog in the room. Im not quite sure where the info regarding these people not being helped is coming from or why most seem to be reporting positive experiences. 

The writer also has been told the resort will reopen Wednesday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pxydst

I just read that Trails End restaurant was not taking reservations on the 19th but have many reservations available on the 20th!  So that has to say something... right???


----------



## jonesla1108

We have cabin reservations 9/21-9/25 and when speaking to many different CM's was told they are fully booked during those dates. So my options were to wait and see if they would be open on those dates or get a refund. Anyone else having this issue? My concern is when I will actually receive my refund. If I have to book with a nonDisney resort, I am fine with that so we can keep our vacation dates, but I need my refund to be able to do that. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## FatherOfNerds

We were due to check in on Tuesday and have been moved to OKW for the one night. CM seemed very confident about the campground opening on Wednesday. Here's hoping it turns out to be the case


----------



## snowmedic

jonesla1108 said:


> My concern is when I will actually receive my refund.



I use my debit card to make reservations, and the few times that I had to cancel my refund was usually in my account in 4 - 5 days.  I have heard the same thing about CC on other forums, but it won't show on your statement until the following cycle.


----------



## bama_ed

FatherOfNerds said:


> We were due to check in on Tuesday and have been moved to OKW for the one night. CM seemed very confident about the campground opening on Wednesday. Here's hoping it turns out to be the case



I hope you are right.  All signs (people with reservations, Trails End ADR's, etc.) seem to be pointing to Wednesday.

Bama Ed


----------



## cccrys

AMBMAC said:


> checking into a cabin the 24th-1st....we are crossing our fingers and holding out hope that it will be okay by that point, but I hate not having any idea what we are suppose to do as far as our plan b options. Spoke to CM today who assured me that if the fort is not opened there would be rooms available. So, that's great.. I  then asked, "Can I go ahead and switch for my own sanity?"  of course i was told no (in the nicest Disney way possible) yes, I wanted to stay at the fort but id rather know whats happening and where we are staying... but I do get it, we have family and friends in areas effected by the hurricane, and i am thankful that this vacation option is still on the table. an  But the communication factor that has been mentioned is an issue. and I am trying hard not to turn into a vacationzilla. LOL.
> 
> Also- question to anyone who is flying/ using magic express.. this is literally the first time we have attempted to use disney transportation for our whole trip and this situation most certainly will complicate it IF the fort is still closed on the 24th...when we arrive at the airport, are we still suppose to fly in and then ump on the magic express bus and go ... to the fort? And then if its closed,  someone is taking us to our actual resort? Im curious how this works if anyone has done this yet.The CM wasn't really that helpful.. just kept assuring me they are trying to get it opened next week, but I'm like "yeah- but what if? id still like to figure this out " If I did't already have a flight booked Id probably feel more comfortable just driving the 17 hours so I won't be at the mercy of disney transportation in this unique situation. And i'm assuming the yellow magic express tags stamped with "Fort Wilderness" won't get to be used (if we want to see our luggage again, right?)



Yeah, your question, "Can I go ahead and switch for my own sanity?" is something I'm very concerned about as we get closer to "opening" day.  What I don't want to happen is to drive my camper down there for check in on the 23rd, and be asked to spend a couple nights in a hotel room, and then have to switch back to the campground. I'd rather just go straight down into a room vs. having to switch.  I mean, it takes time to set up and I'd rather not spend my precious, carefully allotted minutes at Disney switching my lodging and setting up the camper mid week.  So, it is concerning to me that they didn't give you that option.  My husband has been busily looking at plan B's today and I am not liking my options....  I so wish they would post an update.  I feel like if they don't open Wednesday, we're canceling.


----------



## harriettbrawner

Everyine


bama_ed said:


> I hope you are right.  All signs (people with reservations, Trails End ADR's, etc.) seem to be pointing to Wednesday.
> 
> Bama Ed


Everyone I've spoken with is confident about FW opening Wednesday as well. AoA is great except the AC in the Little Mermaid rooms doesn't work too well. At 60 they are still not cold.


----------



## Teamubr

Cccrys, 

I'm here now. Relocated to OKW.  I agree the moving on a park day will be a pain. We rearranged our plans since arriving to make the switch easier.

All things are really pointing to a reopening on this Wednesday. Unless they are really off, I wouldn't worry about the 23rd. 

j


----------



## LadyDi8

Wow, I sure hope they don't close the Fort I'm planning on going back in December.


----------



## tiggerdad

THEY ARE NOT CLOSING THE FORT...

Good grief...


----------



## serenitygr

tiggerdad said:


> THEY ARE NOT CLOSING THE FORT...
> 
> Good grief...


Easy now Tiggerdad


----------



## Teamubr

LadyDi8 said:


> Wow, I sure hope they don't close the Fort I'm planning on going back in December.



No worries Lady Di. The Fort will still be there in December. I'll post some pics on Wednesday after we move in.

j


----------



## niffer13

So all of us checking in to Ft. Wilderness on the 23rd are going to have a party, right?

Seriously though, new worry: Maria! We're pulling a camper, and cannot have it there in a Hurricane . We're scheduled 9/23-29 at Wilderness, and I'm concerned she'll hit midweek. Last thing I want to do is get down there with a camper and have to leave Tuesday in evacuee traffic. We stand to lose a lot more $$ than our ressie cost if we were to lose the camper (we couldn't replace it for the $4-5k insurance would give us for it). Watched a tree fall on a guy's camper and truck during a tropical storm a few years ago.

Wondering if they'll let me reschedule/cancel BEFORE I leave Friday with said camper, IF Maria continues on Irma's track....

Also wondering if they would delay reopening if Maria stays on Irma's track....

Also wondering what they'd do with us if they don't reopen as we have a family of 5+ sister/aunt for a total of 6...


----------



## mickeyfan0805

niffer13 said:


> So all of us checking in to Ft. Wilderness on the 23rd are going to have a party, right?
> 
> Seriously though, new worry: Maria! We're pulling a camper, and cannot have it there in a Hurricane . We're scheduled 9/23-29 at Wilderness, and I'm concerned she'll hit midweek. Last thing I want to do is get down there with a camper and have to leave Tuesday in evacuee traffic. We stand to lose a lot more $$ than our ressie cost if we were to lose the camper (we couldn't replace it for the $4-5k insurance would give us for it). Watched a tree fall on a guy's camper and truck during a tropical storm a few years ago.
> 
> Wondering if they'll let me reschedule/cancel BEFORE I leave Friday with said camper, IF Maria continues on Irma's track....
> 
> Also wondering if they would delay reopening if Maria stays on Irma's track....
> 
> Also wondering what they'd do with us if they don't reopen as we have a family of 5+ sister/aunt for a total of 6...



I wouldn't stress too much about Maria at this point.  While there is some overlap in the tracks in the Caribbean (which could be horrible for some of those areas), Maria started well south of where Irma was and has a more northward track overall.  There is ALWAYS the possibility that it could shift more westward, but most all models currently have it curving north well away from FL.  Unless there is a significant shift in forecasting, I would not worry about it too much at this point.


----------



## pxydst

You are at Disney.... no complaining!


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

I, too, was incredibly frustrated by the lack of communication. We were originally scheduled to check in September 10 but voluntarily rescheduled to switch to a September 18th check-in. We couldn't reschedule again because of our family's schedule (my husband is active military and we are moving soon). I called several times only to be told to call back later for more information, that my only options were to reschedule, cancel, or upgrade to a resort hotel and pay the difference. They couldn't even tell me if we could park the RV at the hotel while waiting for the campground to reopen. They said a special team was handling that and I would have to wait for them to call me. Finally, Saturday morning, 53 hours before check-in, less than 36 hours before we were to leave our house, I spoke with a cast member who offered us an All-star Music room for $40 more per night than our Ft. Wilderness reservation and said we wouldn't have issues parking there. However, she said I would have to put down an additional deposit, since it would be considered 2 separate reservations. I had paid for Fort Wilderness already, but she said I would have to wait for any excess to be refunded to my card, that they couldn't transfer it to the All-star deposit. Fortunately, my cell phone reception dropped. When I called back and mentioned rescheduling from Fort Wilderness, this cast member put me in touch with that mystical secret department. I was on hold more than an hour, but I got switched to Coronado Springs for the first two nights of my stay at the same rate as for the campground, with no additional deposit. Still hoping to move over there Wednesday. My biggest issue is just that different people were being told different things. I kept reading on the internet about people being rebooked, but when I called in, I was told I couldn't reach the people that could help me, that they would have to contact me. If some guests are being rebooked free of charge, I shouldn't have to fork over excess cash just to ensure I have a place to stay when I arrive 53 hours later.


----------



## Taklong1

I'd recommend staying on the phone until you can speak with a Guest Services CM. I think they have more latitude and authority to help with pricing.


----------



## PaHunter

So, we are on the ground here. Hotels are pretty well full. They are housing displaced Floridians, emergency workers and all of us from the Fort. 
We did not get a call until Saturday, we checked in this morning. So if you are not within two days of arriving do not expect a call. 
At this time we have been given a temporary check in date of Weds at the Fort.  They are working on it as best they can. There are outside contractors everywhere. They were on Tom Sawyer Island in MK trying to clear it today. 
There are trees down around property, and some damage at the parks, but minimal.  
At this time all CM's are being told Fort may open Weds, nothing else.


----------



## tripleb

Hope you had a GREAT trip down to Disney ... really wanted to meet the Sept. group, perhaps another time. I know some of ya'll do a Gulf State Park trip ... I'm in for that. BTW, just for some folks information ... there are quite a few Florida State Parks that reopened today and they are FREEEEEE for a period of time. The best one is Topsail near Destin, FL. The web site indicates they are open free day-to-day to accommodate the influx of south Florida evacuee RV's.

Anyway, I look forward to our Oct. trip and meeting some of the Oct. group while there.


----------



## FatherOfNerds

pxydst said:


> You are at Disney.... no complaining!


Not complaining and I know many folks lost much . Just a little tense - this trip includes me reuniting with my sister who i haven't seen in 18 years and Irma nearly wrecked it. (BTW I know you're kidding  )


----------



## PaHunter

tripleb said:


> Hope you had a GREAT trip down to Disney ... really wanted to meet the Sept. group, perhaps another time. I know some of ya'll do a Gulf State Park trip ... I'm in for that. BTW, just for some folks information ... there are quite a few Florida State Parks that reopened today and they are FREEEEEE for a period of time. The best one is Topsail near Destin, FL. The web site indicates they are open free day-to-day to accommodate the influx of south Florida evacuee RV's.
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to our Oct. trip and meeting some of the Oct. group while there.



Well we are sad you could not make Sept, but understand. Enjoy in Oct and we will see you at GSP in May.


----------



## PaHunter

kgb6days said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I'm just going to say that YES I'd be very disappointed to miss my vacation but I'm not flooded, I have power,  my house isn't destroyed - all things that are a real issue for those in Fla.  I think it would be good to get all this in perspective.  Disney didn't plan this and I am sure (since they are loosing a ton of money) they are doing everything to get back open as quickly as possible.   We are supposed to check in 9/23.  I did speak to our Disney travel agent today and she said reservations for Fort Wilderness and Hoop De Do Review opened up beginning 9/20 so WDW is planning to open up that day.  Now I'm focused on finding out if I can find gas for the Moho In SC, GA & Fla



Coming down this weekend, we only saw one gas station off the 95 corridor that was out of diesel. Everywhere else seemed to be good.


----------



## PaHunter

FatherOfNerds said:


> We were due to check in on Tuesday and have been moved to OKW for the one night. CM seemed very confident about the campground opening on Wednesday. Here's hoping it turns out to be the case



Man, I must have woke up on the wrong side of the bed, we did not end up at OKW.


----------



## CthuluMICKEY

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> I, too, was incredibly frustrated by the lack of communication. We were originally scheduled to check in September 10 but voluntarily rescheduled to switch to a September 18th check-in. We couldn't reschedule again because of our family's schedule (my husband is active military and we are moving soon). I called several times only to be told to call back later for more information, that my only options were to reschedule, cancel, or upgrade to a resort hotel and pay the difference. They couldn't even tell me if we could park the RV at the hotel while waiting for the campground to reopen. They said a special team was handling that and I would have to wait for them to call me. Finally, Saturday morning, 53 hours before check-in, less than 36 hours before we were to leave our house, I spoke with a cast member who offered us an All-star Music room for $40 more per night than our Ft. Wilderness reservation and said we wouldn't have issues parking there. However, she said I would have to put down an additional deposit, since it would be considered 2 separate reservations. I had paid for Fort Wilderness already, but she said I would have to wait for any excess to be refunded to my card, that they couldn't transfer it to the All-star deposit. Fortunately, my cell phone reception dropped. When I called back and mentioned rescheduling from Fort Wilderness, this cast member put me in touch with that mystical secret department. I was on hold more than an hour, but I got switched to Coronado Springs for the first two nights of my stay at the same rate as for the campground, with no additional deposit. Still hoping to move over there Wednesday. My biggest issue is just that different people were being told different things. I kept reading on the internet about people being rebooked, but when I called in, I was told I couldn't reach the people that could help me, that they would have to contact me. If some guests are being rebooked free of charge, I shouldn't have to fork over excess cash just to ensure I have a place to stay when I arrive 53 hours later.



I remain optimistic about my check-in on the 23rd, but this new added bonus of hearing that Disney is being inconsistent with their response and relocating is crazy.



Taklong1 said:


> I'd recommend staying on the phone until you can speak with a Guest Services CM. I think they have more latitude and authority to help with pricing.



This is my biggest worry. I work in a crisis center and cannot take phone calls. I waited on hold for an hour and 30 min today before I had to hang up and leave for work.

A CM for the Chat Feature on the WDW website stated specifically that they will NOT cancel my reservation without speaking to me first. Which got me thinking, maybe the best thing to do is not take there calls, or correspondence and just show up and claim ignorance?

At this point Ive called for updates multiple times and spoken with 3 CM's but received no answers past being told to wait and the resort is expected to open this week. This is also stated on their website. Surely, Disney keeps track of the calls I'm making, right? So if how could they turn me away if I just show up?


----------



## Teamubr

CthuluMICKEY said:


> maybe the best thing to do is not take there calls, or correspondence and just show up and claim ignorance?


This was going to be my tactic. I ended up getting through on the phone while driving down the day before we arrived, but I got much better service working with the CM face to face at the check in desk once we arrived. 

Either way, it really sounds like they will make the Wednesday date. I am picking up my golf cart at 9am Wednesday morning and driving over to the Fort. I will let everyone know if they let me in. 

j


----------



## MtnJohn

Has anyone seen any further indications of a Wednesday opening? We don't have a reservation, but are hoping to get in later this week if things open up.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

MtnJohn said:


> Has anyone seen any further indications of a Wednesday opening? We don't have a reservation, but are hoping to get in later this week if things open up.



I have not seen anything official.  That said, I have also not seen reports of people checking in tomorrow (or already there and currently in resorts) getting calls about relocating.  The further we get into today with no news of a change, the more likely it is that they will open tomorrow as hoped.


----------



## MtnJohn

It looks like online reservations are now open for Hoop De Doo Review beginning tomorrow, so that is a good sign as well.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

I wouldn't be so sure. I'm on hold now, supposed to check in tomorrow (20th) and they're trying to put me in a hotel room. They said I should have gotten a letter... we ONLY found out because we're here in a Grand Villa right now and my sister is trying to make a reservation on property starting the 20th and they told her they can't make any hotel reservations because they are holding reservations for all of the campground reservations that are displaced.

They say they will definitely not be open until next week according to Fort Wilderness reservations. I'm on the phone right now with the Guest Services people that we will all get rerouted to eventually. She know someone who works at the Fort and just called there directly and they said it will be next week at the earliest.

The online system hasn't yet been updated.


----------



## mrsclark

MinnesotaChill said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. I'm on hold now, supposed to check in tomorrow (20th) and they're trying to put me in a hotel room. They said I should have gotten a letter... we ONLY found out because we're here in a Grand Villa right now and my sister is trying to make a reservation on property starting the 20th and they told her they can't make any hotel reservations because they are holding reservations for all of the campground reservations that are displaced.
> 
> They say they will definitely not be open until next week according to Fort Wilderness reservations. I'm on the phone right now with the Guest Services people that we will all get rerouted to eventually. She know someone who works at the Fort and just called there directly and they said it will be next week at the earliest.
> 
> The online system hasn't yet been updated.





Teamubr said:


> No worries Lady Di. The Fort will still be there in December. I'll post some pics on Wednesday after we move in.
> 
> j




Teamubr, If you have time to give us a report, please let us know if you were able to check into the Fort today - MinnesotaChill has just been told that they aren't going to open until next week?!?!?!?


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Yes, I'm still on hold. No check in tomorrow. They have my number now and  SHOULD call me back before check in tomorrow with relocation options.


----------



## mrsclark

mrsclark said:


> Teamubr, If you have time to give us a report, please let us know if you were able to check into the Fort today - MinnesotaChill has just been told that they aren't going to open until next week?!?!?!?



Correction I meant if you are able to check in tomorrow Teamubr


----------



## ruthies12

MinnesotaChill said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. I'm on hold now, supposed to check in tomorrow (20th) and they're trying to put me in a hotel room. They said I should have gotten a letter... we ONLY found out because we're here in a Grand Villa right now and my sister is trying to make a reservation on property starting the 20th and they told her they can't make any hotel reservations because they are holding reservations for all of the campground reservations that are displaced.
> 
> They say they will definitely not be open until next week according to Fort Wilderness reservations. I'm on the phone right now with the Guest Services people that we will all get rerouted to eventually. She know someone who works at the Fort and just called there directly and they said it will be next week at the earliest.
> 
> The online system hasn't yet been updated.



Did you have a reservation for a cabin or a campsite?


----------



## MinnesotaChill

We're driving over right now. Be back to update you in a few. Word is no one is manning the desks over there, we'll see.


----------



## tiggerdad

Just as  a hunch I just tried to book Hoop Dee Doo for tomorrow and was able to book it, or at least wish I could of been there but it let me book a meal at 4:00pm.  Not sure how much this is helpful.


----------



## ruthies12

I thought my worrying was over and now I'm sitting here hitting refresh waiting for more updates......


----------



## mrsclark

ruthies12 said:


> Did you have a reservation for a cabin or a campsite?



Do you think they might open the campsites first and the cabins later?  We have a reservation for 2 cabins starting 9/27 and a third on 9/29 and I am in a mild panic (again)


----------



## mrsclark

ruthies12 said:


> I thought my worrying was over and now I'm sitting here hitting refresh waiting for more updates......



Me too!!


----------



## ruthies12

Yeah I'm wondering if maybe it is an issue with cabins, I find it odd that they would re-open the restaurants with the rest of the campground still shut down. As for myself I'm anxiously awaiting a report from Teamubr or PAHunter or Rusty..........


----------



## Roobear77

We are due to check in to a campsite for 10 nights on the 26th. Have decided to just breathe and what will be will be. We will still be at Disney, whether in a hotel room or at the fort. It is out of my control. If not reopen by Sunday I will call and sort our reservation out then.


----------



## MinnesotaChill

Opening tomorrow at 8am according to the gate at The Fort. I spent two hours being tossed around by reservations for no reason.


----------



## Roobear77

MinnesotaChill said:


> Opening tomorrow at 8am according to the gate at The Fort. I spent two hours being tossed around by reservations for no reason.



Oh for the love of Pete....


----------



## mrsclark

Oh for goodness sakes...


----------



## ruthies12

MinnesotaChill said:


> Opening tomorrow at 8am according to the gate at The Fort. I spent two hours being tossed around by reservations for no reason.



While I'm sorry for your runaround, I'm really happy to hear this!!!  I was really hoping you had some crazy cm on the phone who was drunk and giving you the wrong information...


----------



## serenitygr

Was there a sign on the gate, MinnesotaChill? Or do you mean what a gatekeeper told you? If there was actually a SIGN on the gate, that would almost be considered "official" from Disney, I would think!


----------



## MtnJohn

Website has now been updated to confirm Wednesday opening, online res shows it booked solid until Saturday, which seems odd- i suspect they havent updated the system to show availability sooner?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

what about mickey's BBQ?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

MtnJohn said:


> Website has now been updated to confirm Wednesday opening, online res shows it booked solid until Saturday, which seems odd- i suspect they havent updated the system to show availability sooner?



Potentially.  It could also be a 'buffer' in case a few sites here or there aren't ready, certain loops can't open, they need time to get all of the people transferred in, etc...  They might want some room to shuffle people around and gradually fill up, as needed, before they go to 100% occupancy.


----------



## MtnJohn

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Potentially.  It could also be a 'buffer' in case a few sites here or there aren't ready, certain loops can't open, they need time to get all of the people transferred in, etc...  They might want some room to shuffle people around and gradually fill up, as needed, before they go to 100% occupancy.


I was thinking the same thing. For now we have a Res starting Saturday and a backup Res at KOA beginning tomorrow. if anything opens up we will move over sooner...


----------



## RenegadeRed85

serenitygr said:


> Was there a sign on the gate, MinnesotaChill? Or do you mean what a gatekeeper told you? If there was actually a SIGN on the gate, that would almost be considered "official" from Disney, I would think!




Just read the official post on the Disney website! "Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will reopen on Wednesday, September 20."


----------



## Taklong1

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-irma-info/?CMP=ILC-DPFY17Q4wo0907170913170020E


----------



## bama_ed

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> what about mickey's BBQ?



It will be interesting to see what happened to that building.  It was one of the ones (the other being the whole Tri Circle D Horse Barn and complex) that was going to be relocated if the DVC was ever built behind Pioneer Hall and Trails End.  The BBQ Pavilion was to be rebuilt over behind the Settlement Trading Post and the TCD was going to up near where the Horse Ride corrals are now.  If the BBQ Pavilion received too much damage from Irma, why rebuild it there then in the future rebuild it again behind Settlement?  They might do without it and at some point begin implementing the relocation plan on it in the new location.  So in other words, Mother Nature may have advanced that part of the plan.

Then again I could be wearing my conspiracy theory tin foil hat receiving radio signals from SkyCommand.....

Bama Ed

PS EDIT:  Oh sure, now WDW posts message that BBQ will resume tomorrow along with HDDR.  Oh well....


----------



## Jimsig

bama_ed said:


> It will be interesting to see what happened to that building.  It was one of the ones (the other being the whole Tri Circle D Horse Barn and complex) that was going to be relocated if the DVC was ever built behind Pioneer Hall and Trails End.  The BBQ Pavilion was to be rebuilt over behind the Settlement Trading Post and the TCD was going to up near where the Horse Ride corrals are now.  If the BBQ Pavilion received too much damage from Irma, why rebuild it there then in the future rebuild it again behind Settlement?  They might do without it and at some point begin implementing the relocation plan on it in the new location.  So in other words, Mother Nature may have advanced that part of the plan.
> 
> Then again I could be wearing my conspiracy theory tin foil hat receiving radio signals from SkyCommand.....
> 
> Bama Ed
> 
> PS EDIT:  Oh sure, now WDW posts message that BBQ will resume tomorrow along with HDDR.  Oh well....



The Disney site shows availability for 2 this Saturday at the BBQ.

EDIT:  I was checking while you were editing


----------



## serenitygr

All I can say right now is I'm doing the Happy Dance here in Minnesota!
Our beautiful Fort is back!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Someone should call the bus drivers lunch room and confirm


----------



## tiggerdad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Someone should call the bus drivers lunch room and confirm



As long as they don't consult FB...


----------



## serenitygr

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Someone should call the bus drivers lunch room and confirm





tiggerdad said:


> As long as they don't consult FB...


----------



## hertamaniac

RenegadeRed85 said:


> Just read the official post on the Disney website! "Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will reopen on Wednesday, September 20."



It looked like there were a good number of cars at the entrance parking lot; not sure if they were CM or the like.


----------



## Teamubr

Im going over by 8am in the morning to try getting a site. I'll post up here what I find out. Hopefully I get a site assigned, then I'll run over to pick up the golf cart at 9. 

j


----------



## MtnJohn

Teamubr said:


> Im going over by 8am in the morning to try getting a site. I'll post up here what I find out. Hopefully I get a site assigned, then I'll run over to pick up the golf cart at 9.
> 
> j


Keep me posted, i'm thinking about doing the same tomorrow evening, but it would be good to know if you succeed!


----------



## MinnesotaChill

My husband just checked in!!!!!!

He went over without the 5er and got in line. He's got his site assignment and is going in at 8 to check it out. He said there are about 40 rigs in line waiting to get in.

The are doing a grand re-opening ceremony at 8 with a food truck, photo ops and ribbon cutting and then letting people in. We'll go over later today with the rig when things quiet down.


----------



## tiggerdad

Jim's got pictures posted over on the September trip report thread.


----------



## tiggerdad

Jim's got the reopening pictures posted on the September trip report thread.


----------



## Teamubr

The Fort is open!!

Got here just in time for the opening ceremony. .

 

j


----------



## ruthies12

I think you win the prize for the most awesome picture ever!


----------



## Kidatheart2010

Great Picture.    Ok now lets get on with some Camping / Pictures of the Fort......  I hope it didn't blow my rocking chair away..

17 days till the Fort......


----------



## Teamubr

I posted an update and some pics in the September thread, but I did a little drive through.

It looks like the cabins and the east side loops (Big Pine Drive) are all open. 

These loops are the ones I saw barricades or couldn't get to because the road was closed.

100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100 and 2100.

There is still a lot of work going on, but looking across through the trees to the closed loops, they look to be in pretty good shape, so I don't think they will be closed long.

j


----------



## Teamubr

Losing track of which thread is which.

Sorry to cross post, Denise.

I made it to my site in 1400. The east side loops, except for 100, 200 are all open and look great.

Closed loops as of this morning are:
100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100, 2100. I didnt drive through all the cabin loops but the main turn in by 2200 was all open.

WELCOME HOME! Everybody.

j


----------



## CthuluMICKEY

Teamubr said:


> I posted an update and some pics in the September thread, but I did a little drive through.
> 
> It looks like the cabins and the east side loops (Big Pine Drive) are all open.
> 
> These loops are the ones I saw barricades or couldn't get to because the road was closed.
> 
> 100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100 and 2100.
> 
> There is still a lot of work going on, but looking across through the trees to the closed loops, they look to be in pretty good shape, so I don't think they will be closed long.
> 
> j



I cant thank you enough for posting on your experience yesterday. I feel much better about my trip now.

How is the rest of the resort doing? The Settlement? Meadow? Waterfront?


----------



## Teamubr

CthuluMICKEY said:


> How is the rest of the resort doing? The Settlement? Meadow? Waterfront?


Glad I could help. I have to be honest. I had a tear in my eye as I drove in. This has been a stressful 2 weeks.

I just drove around where I could. The Settlement looks good. I couldn't see the waterfront/marina. 

You can't get to the meadows currently.

j


----------



## opieandy1

I'm sure you currently at the Fort are being inundated with request for pictures, but some would be really nice. We're arriving Friday and was wondering the plans for opening the other loops (100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100 and 2100). Our request is for one of these and was curious the plans to open these this week.


----------



## jjbmk144

We got to the guard house around 6am and were the first in line.  A CM came up to us and asked if we would lead the parade of campers after the Opening Ceremonies.  So now we have our picture and I understand some videos online at the Ribbon Cutting Ceremony.  It was really weird driving in and not seeing any RV's or tents.  Great to be home.


----------



## PaHunter

opieandy1 said:


> I'm sure you currently at the Fort are being inundated with request for pictures, but some would be really nice. We're arriving Friday and was wondering the plans for opening the other loops (100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100 and 2100). Our request is for one of these and was curious the plans to open these this week.



They are opening them up as they can, 400 is also closed. We had requested it and we are here in 1107.


----------



## FtW Mike

Teamubr said:


> Glad I could help. I have to be honest. I had a tear in my eye as I drove in. This has been a stressful 2 weeks.
> 
> I just drove around where I could. The Settlement looks good. I couldn't see the waterfront/marina.
> 
> You can't get to the meadows currently.
> 
> j


 Jim thanks for all the updates  Post what you can when you can  Enjoy your time with your family


----------



## PaHunter

Got a chance to walk around. They had to dig up part of the main road just up from the Meadows. It has been repaved and they are working on utilities. 
Have seen some damage both at the parks, and here. It will take awhile to fix it all, but they are working on it.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

PaHunter said:


> Got a chance to walk around. They had to dig up part of the main road just up from the Meadows. It has been repaved and they are working on utilities.
> Have seen some damage both at the parks, and here. It will take awhile to fix it all, but they are working on it.



Can you tell what happened that damaged the road?  Just curious.


----------



## PaHunter

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Can you tell what happened that damaged the road?  Just curious.



There were several trees in the area, they have excavated and regraded, so any sign is gone. They are working very hard to Disnify the Fort and keep the magic.


----------



## bama_ed

jjbmk144 said:


> We got to the guard house around 6am and were the first in line.  A CM came up to us and asked if we would lead the parade of campers after the Opening Ceremonies.  So now we have our picture and I understand some videos online at the Ribbon Cutting Ceremony.  It was really weird driving in and not seeing any RV's or tents.  Great to be home.



That's very cool, jjbmk144. 

Bama Ed


----------



## Teamubr

jjbmk144 said:


> We got to the guard house around 6am and were the first in line.  A CM came up to us and asked if we would lead the parade of campers after the Opening Ceremonies.


Was that you with your dogs that helped with the ribbon cutting? I wasn't wondering if any other DISers were there.

Taking it from a bus driver, the road just past the Meadows Trading Post has been torn up and closed since July 4th weekend due to a broken water line. He said they have been saying it will open "in 3 days" for the last 2 weeks. 

This was a Fort internal bus driver and it did pertain to a road, so that moves it up to 50:50 on accuracy. 

j


----------



## CthuluMICKEY

Teamubr said:


> Glad I could help. I have to be honest. I had a tear in my eye as I drove in. This has been a stressful 2 weeks.
> 
> I just drove around where I could. The Settlement looks good. I couldn't see the waterfront/marina.
> 
> You can't get to the meadows currently.
> 
> j



UPDATE: Ive been told the Meadow is open by the resort!


----------



## KristinU

Teamubr said:


> Taking it from a bus driver, the road just past the Meadows Trading Post has been torn up and closed since July 4th weekend due to a broken water line. He said they have been saying it will open "in 3 days" for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> This was a Fort internal bus driver and it did pertain to a road, so that moves it up to 50:50 on accuracy.
> 
> j



If it is the same chunk of road that I have in my mind, then I can corroborate this bus driver's story.  We couldn't get through Fort Wilderness Trail the entire time we were there June 24 - July 6.  Looking at the map and digging in my memory, it was all blocked off right around the 1000 loop.  Might be totally unrelated to Irma.


----------



## tiggerdad

More like 60:40 I think Jim.  That would make more sense for an entire area of road to be removed and replaced.  Of course, one big tree falling can mess up asphalt.

I sure hope my family of squirrels on 420 in the oak tree are doing okay.


----------



## morrik5

Teamubr said:


> Losing track of which thread is which.
> 
> Sorry to cross post, Denise.
> 
> I made it to my site in 1400. The east side loops, except for 100, 200 are all open and look great.
> 
> Closed loops as of this morning are:
> 100, 200, 600, 900, 1000, 1100, 2100. I didnt drive through all the cabin loops but the main turn in by 2200 was all open.
> 
> WELCOME HOME! Everybody.
> 
> j


This is so funny, I just got this info from Disney Chat: "Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground will be open to guest after 9/22, date may chnage." (sic)


----------



## Teamubr

I just looped through all the loops except 2100.

ALL LOOPS ARE OPEN!!!

It looks like the entire Fort is back in business.

j


----------



## morrik5

Teamubr said:


> I just looped through all the loops except 2100.
> 
> ALL LOOPS ARE OPEN!!!
> 
> It looks like the entire Fort is back in business.
> 
> j


Hope 2100 didn't have too much loss seeing it is the newest non-cabin loop with new tree plantings.


----------



## Teamubr

morrik5 said:


> Hope 2100 didn't have too much loss seeing it is the newest non-cabin loop with new tree plantings.


2100 may actually be open. I didn't drive down that road towards the cabin loops when I was out. I didn't see any campers in it. 100 and 200 only had 1 camper in them, otherwise they would have looked closed except for the road being open.

j


----------



## Teamubr

I did a little looping today. Everything down Fort Wilderness Trail is open except the road itself. New pavement and striping is in. It looks finished. You can actually get all the way to the Settlement by cutting through the 600 loop. Meadows Trading post gas been open since Wednesday. Today, (or maybe later yesterday) the rest of the loops opened. 

j


----------



## 2goofycampers

I am surprised there are still leaves on the trees after Irma's wrath came through.


----------



## harriettbrawner

We elected not to move into the Fort on the 20th because it didn't make sense for 2 nights with a group of 12. We were exhausted and the folks at AoA were more than willing to take care of the details. There were no additional charges.

I talked with someone in reservations earlier in the week to offer feedback after I was contacted by the Social Media Department. I'm still bothered by the confusion among cast members and lack of an easy way for those with current reservations to get information and assistance. I believe it would be helpful for Disney leadership to hear stories from those affected so they can determine if there is a common point of breakdown and a way to tweak their disaster plan for the Fort.


----------



## Teamubr

2goofycampers said:


> I am surprised there are still leaves on the trees after Irma's wrath came through.


Denise,

The Fort really looks to,be in good shape. You can see where some trees were cut and some vegetation has been removed, but overall, there is little evidence a hurricane rolled right over a week ago.

j


----------



## PaHunter

Teamubr said:


> Denise,
> 
> The Fort really looks to,be in good shape. You can see where some trees were cut and some vegetation has been removed, but overall, there is little evidence a hurricane rolled right over a week ago.
> 
> j


Actually the whole property looks pretty good. A few trees and things to be cleaned up as they go. Contemporary still has rooms closed as they took on water, being driven under the sliding glass doors during the storm. But it could have been much much worse.


----------



## Random Ninja

The canals are still closed for canoeing and kayaking. We tried to rent kayaks yesterday and were told they haven't been  released for guests yet.


----------



## friendofeeyore

How is the doggie park look? Our girls love to go there. when we drive by, they either bark, Like you forgot to stop, or make a crying sound. So funny they are.


----------



## woodleygrrl

We spent the weekend at the Campground in a cabin in the 2600 loop.  It was our first time staying at Fort Wilderness and I have to admit I now believe all the hype! We loved it so much we booked a family vacation for the cabins in February.  If you didn't know that there was a recent hurricane you would have no idea based on what the resort looked like.  Everything was in tip top shape as far as we could tell.

We rented golf carts and went all around the resort and everything was perfect.

Thanks for all the good info and we can't wait until our next trip!


----------

